# The Official badge thread



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

✌_✿Hi, everyone!✿_✌

I've been really interrested in badges the entire time of playing AC:NL, and have tried to get them all! Currently I'm trying to rebuild my collection of badges, because my save data corrupted! But what about you guys? *I would really like to hear your opinions on bagdes!* 


Tell us how long it took to get a certain badge, what badge you're currently trying to get, post your own badges, post about your overall opinion on badges or if you have any question about badges, be sure to post it in the comments, we got lots of people here with an answer!
Or post other questions like _When you add new people do you check their badges? _
_What do you think about the implementation of badges? Do you think it was a good idea, or do you think it was clich??_

*I've learnt something through this thread, you can get high quality pictures of your badges, by going to Miiverse on your 3DS where you can post bottom screen pictures to your 'Photo Album' or just post them on a community. Go to your game and open up the badges, press the home button and open up Miiverse and as soon as it opens you see two screenshots one of the upper screen and one of the lower screen, press the screenshot of the lower screen so there's a check mark on it. Save it to your screenshot Album. Now go to Miiverse on your PC, log in, go to your Screenshot Album, open up the picture on another tab, then write 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and put the URL inbetween those codes.*





_I got to know this technic through these nice users : *Voluptua Sneezelips* & *Yuelia*_


I'm really interrested in seeing your badges
 *!Thank you for reading and hope you'll post something!* 




Spoiler: Here are my old badges!













Spoiler: My current badges











*Here's a link to a page which shows all the requirements for each bagde! Just click anywhere on this sentence! *


*Hardest gold bagdes to obtain according to Bell Tree Users!*​

*No.10* The Gold Turnip-Trader badge1.94% (4 Votes)​*No.9 * The Expert Sea-Creature catcher Badge2.43% (5 Votes)​*No.8 * The Expert Bell-Saver badge2.43% (5 Votes)​*No.7 * The Expert Catalouge Collector badge2.43% (5 Votes)​*No.6 * The Expert Host badge2.91% (6 Votes)​*No.5 * The Vivid Dreamer badge3.88% (8 Votes)​*No.4 * The Expert player badge4.85% (10 Votes)​*No.3 * The Gold Medalist badge5.34% (11 Votes)​*No.2 * The Gold Weed Puller badge7.28% (15 Votes)​*No.1 * The Gold Streetpass badge53.40% (110 Votes)​

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These are the *Top 10* hardest badges to collect according to BTF users. The votes clearly show that the Steetpass bagde is most likely the hardest for most people to get, though some people have it easy getting the Gold Streetpass bagde. I mostly agree with the list, but I think a little too many people voted for the streetpass bagde! The poll is done, and was finished the 1st of december 2015.


*_BELOW HERE WILL BE POSTED ABOUT "EASY METHODS TO OBTAIN BADGES", IF YOU HAVE INFORMATION REGARDING THIS TOPIC, BE SURE TO PM ME OR COMMENT ABOUT IT_*



*Easy methods to obtain AC:NL badges :*​



*WEEDING BADGE : An easy way to obtain this badge, is to ask people with cycling towns if you could get to weed their town. They TimeTravel alot and there should be lots weeds there, if not it's quiet an active and serious AC:NL player. Don't go around begging and pleading, be nice about it. And if they decline don't keep begging. This is a fast way to get the badge. Since you need 5000 to get the gold badge. This is a quiet good method.*




*TURNIP BADGE : **An easier way to get the turnip badge, is if a side player buys the turnips and then the mayor sells them. The game doesn't remove the buying price since the mayor never bought any turnips. It can go very fast if you have a high price in your town, or you can go look for other towns with high prices. If you buy 10k turnips and sell them for over 500 bells each, you only need to do it twice to get the gold bagde!

Here's the thread where people post their Turnip Prices : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?69010-Official-Turnip-Prices-Thread*




*K.K. SLIDER-FAN BAGDE : **An easy way to get the K.K. Slider Fan Badge is you can listen to a lot of songs, primarely somewhere between 15 - 50 songs while you're watching a movie or something, then you can get up to the gold bagde really quickly. Also listening to the songs counts for everyone, so if you invite your friends over you could work together on getting the K.K. Slider Fan Badge. As long as all players sit in the chairs*




*GARDENING BADGE : **Use the beach and keep planting trees, shrubs or island fruit that you get for free. Dig them up right away and plant more. Basically you just plant a fruit, dig it up, plant one more dig it up, rinse, repeat. Keep doing this for some days and you should get the gold badge quiet quickly.*




*X AMOUNT BUGS CAUGHT BADGE** : If you are done with bug collecting for bells, plant 4 trees in the middle of the island and add flowers and bushes. Go just before 4pm and there should spawn a lot of bugs and butterflies to catch, they should keep spawning all the time. A little less tedious way is  you can also just catch 20 bugs each day or everyother day just to stack up the numbers. There is no particularly fast way to get this badge, but to just catch bugs time after time.*




*SHOPPER BADGE : **An easy way to get this bagde is to just keep buying stuff from Gracie. If you don't have the shop in your own town, ask anyone with the shop in their town if you could buy-out their Gracie for some days. Be nice about it. This should be a fast method.*




*DREAM VISITOR BADGE : **An easy way to get the Dream Visitor Bagde, is to first update your dream so that you get 5000 bells from Luna. Then, you would use those bells for dreaming, which is exactly 10 dreams. Do this every day or every other day, and the numbers should add up pretty quickly! This is a relatively fast method and you don't lose any cash this way.*




*BALLOON SHOOTER BADGE : An easier way to get the Balloon Shooter Badge is when you see a ballon and you're only shooting it to get one count closer to getting the balloon badge, then try shooting it over water, flowers, or tiles, in the middle of a 3x3 pattern, because then the present will disappear and you don't have to go and clean-up/pick-up/sell. Balloons usually float/appear by the far left or far right on the map, at these times XX:04, XX:14, XX:24, XX:34, XX:44, & XX:54.*




*X AMOUNT FISH CAUGHT BADGE : An easy way just in general to catch fish, is once you see that the fish has sighted the bobber, you close your eyes and turn up the volume on the 3DS, then you only hear the fish go for the bobber. This takes away the annoyance of your thumb twitching when you see the fish come close.*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

On my new town, I have Avid Bell Saver and Letter Writer.
But I'm getting more :3


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice!  Good luck trying to get more badges!


----------



## ams (Jul 26, 2015)

I just restarted but in my old town I had at least bronze in everything except visitor/host/streetpass. I think my golds were HHA/gardening/doing favours for villagers and I had silvers in all the encyclopedia ones.

As of now though I have no badges!

I'd also like to take a moment to complain about the streetpass one. I live in the middle of nowhere and running into another 100 people who play AC will be literally impossible.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice, even getting all bronze bagdes is hard. But yeah I also complain about the streetpass one, I live in faroe islands where only Playstation and Fifa wares are accepable, and get bullied if you dont have them. So litteraly NO ONE has a 3ds where I live.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 26, 2015)

I have to wonder if I'll ever get the Streetpass badge. My next best bet is during this school year with my school full of 2k+ kids. I was hoping that I'd get at least SOME Streetpass whilst going to the movies yesterday but nothing... sigh.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

Same. The only time I've ever gotten some streetpasses, was when two years ago I was in Spain. And it was only 3 streetpasses ._.   

And good luck trying to get the badge!


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 26, 2015)

I recently got the gold errand-runner badge. Other than that I have bronzes and silvers of most things except visitor/streetpass. Should have taken NL to the con I went to earlier in the summer, THAT would have netted me streetpass like none other~


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice, getting the Town concierge takes a long time! And too bad you couldn't take it to the convention! 

Also I just read up on some bagdes and turns out you need a whopping 1000 streetpasses for the gold streerpass badge!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 26, 2015)

These are my badges currently... right now, I'm working on the silver bug-catching badge & the gold island medals badge.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't post mine, but my mayor in my Joy town has all gold. ( except streetpass ). I only have bronze for streetpass, and that took me forever.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2015)

My badges currently:




I'm working on getting my gold streetpass badge and bug badge. I went to the mall yesterday and got 5 ACNL streetpasses


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

> These are my badges currently... right now, I'm working on the silver bug-catching badge & the gold island medals badge.


Epic that is quiet the collection!

- - - Post Merge - - -



> can't post mine, but my mayor in my Joy town has all gold. ( except streetpass ). I only have bronze for streetpass, and that took me forever.


Nice must've taken you quiet a while to get all gold!

- - - Post Merge - - -



> I'm working on getting my gold streetpass badge and bug badge. I went to the mall yesterday and got 5 ACNL streetpasses


Nice! And I see you've gotten the gold bell bagde & the gold catalog bagde! That's pretty epic!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*~Bump~*


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

*-~☆BUMP☆~-*


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

*-~☆BUMP☆~-*


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jul 26, 2015)

This is what I have:

Activities: Gold
Balloons: Silver
Shopper: Gold
Turnip Trader: Silver
Bell Saver: Silver
Bug Catching: Silver
Insect Encyclopedia: Gold
Diving: Silver
Diving Encyclopedia: Gold
Gardener: Gold
Fishing: Silver
Fish Encyclopedia: Gold
House: Gold
Island Games: Silver
Catalog: Gold
Refurbishing: Silver
Dreaming: Bronze
Streetpass: Silver
Hours Played: Gold

I'm not really working on anything right now. Just gradually doing things like busting balloons when I see them, a few dream towns every once in awhile, etc. Some, I've barely started on, like letter writing.

I wish there was a way to check your progress.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

Imaginetheday said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> Activities: Gold
> Balloons: Silver
> ...



Nice collection you got there! And yeah, it would be quiet awesome if you could check progress like 134/200 balloons. If bagdes are in the next AC, that should be inserted!


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 26, 2015)

Main town mayor has all gold except for the host and the streetpass badge.  The host is at silver and the streetpass badge is at bronze.
During the winter I started working on my side players.  They have complete abunch of gold badges, some silver and bronze.  They just got their gold net on the last bug off.

I have a guest town and the mayor has the badges filled in.  She's completed her fishing and bug collection with abunch of other golden badges.  The rest are silver except for the streetpass badge.  That's bronze.  It's finding time to catch the bug, fish and diving amounts.  The fishing is the hardest amount caught one for me.  Waiting for 4 to 5 hits on the rod gets annoying and I hit the button to early.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Main town mayor has all gold except for the host and the streetpass badge.  The host is at silver and the streetpass badge is at bronze.
> During the winter I started working on my side players.  They have complete abunch of gold badges, some silver and bronze.  They just got their gold net on the last bug off.
> 
> I have a guest town and the mayor has the badges filled in.  She's completed her fishing and bug collection with abunch of other golden badges.  The rest are silver except for the streetpass badge.  That's bronze.  It's finding time to catch the bug, fish and diving amounts.  The fishing is the hardest amount caught one for me.  Waiting for 4 to 5 hits on the rod gets annoying and I hit the button to early.



That is quiet the array of characters, and alot of bagdes, must've taken you quiet a while!

And, I gotta agree with you on the "catch-5000-fish bagde" It is quiet tedious to wait for those hits, and also when your thumb twicthes and you accidentally hit the button!


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 26, 2015)

_Hi everyone_, I found this homepage where you can see requirements for each individual bagde! 

Click *here* to check the homepage out!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 26, 2015)

Here's my collection so far!

I'm not grinding for badges, so it's taking a while. No idea how close (or not-close) I am to the gold bug and fish badges. Just noodling along. I live in a large city, so the streetpass badge was one of the first golds I obtained. Sorry it's such a pain for so many of you.


----------



## PaperBag (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, badges are my main obsession on this game. Nothing is better than when you randomly see Phineas and get badges. 
Whenever I streetpass people, the only thing of theirs I check is the badges, lol. For some reason, I feel like that sums up their experience with the game best. 

My Badges:



I'm slowly getting as many as I can. Most likely what I'll get next is either the Silver dream badge or the 'Played 500 house' badge (hmm... that one's a little sad...)


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 27, 2015)

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> Here's my collection so far!
> 
> I'm not grinding for badges, so it's taking a while. No idea how close (or not-close) I am to the gold bug and fish badges. Just noodling along. I live in a large city, so the streetpass badge was one of the first golds I obtained. Sorry it's such a pain for so many of you.
> 
> View attachment 137974



That is an awesome collection!! And one of the first things I saw where the GOLD streetpass bagde, it was so cool! and I notice you have all silver+ bagdes which is epic!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperBag said:


> Yeah, badges are my main obsession on this game. Nothing is better than when you randomly see Phineas and get badges.
> Whenever I streetpass people, the only thing of theirs I check is the badges, lol. For some reason, I feel like that sums up their experience with the game best.
> 
> My Badges:
> ...



Those are some awesome bagdes, even getting all bronze+ is kinda hard! 

That's true, just seeing phineas is so awesome. Yeah, I only have 3 people streetpassed, and I've atleast checked their bagdes 10 times each now.

And getting the "played 500 hours" bagde is quiet sad. xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 27, 2015)

BUmp


----------



## Orieii (Jul 27, 2015)

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> Here's my collection so far!
> 
> I'm not grinding for badges, so it's taking a while. No idea how close (or not-close) I am to the gold bug and fish badges. Just noodling along. I live in a large city, so the streetpass badge was one of the first golds I obtained. Sorry it's such a pain for so many of you.
> 
> View attachment 137974


Omg, I'm so jelly! Your badge collection is amazing > U <)b


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 27, 2015)

Ty, guys! This is the product of playing too much.  I'll probby never get gold in some of these, like the 100 mil bells badge or the island medals. Weeds is also a toughy.

For the record, if you're jonesing for a gold and don't have this particular one yet, the K.K. badge (the guitar) is fairly easy to obtain if you request multiple songs from him each Saturday night. He sends you his pic for attending a set number of separate Saturday nights, but the badge itself is for listening to a set number of songs, so you can get through it fairly quickly if you set yourself up to browse the forums while he's performing and just keep requesting songs. Good luck to all badge-hunters!


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 27, 2015)

*~BUMP~*


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 27, 2015)

To get K.K. Slider picture faster fill your pockets full of items so he can't give you a song.  Listen to 20 songs and you'll find his picture in your mailbox when you return to his house or the next day.

If you have more than one town send a visiting player over to the town where K.K. Slider is playing.  You can get two players first badge done in one night.  The only thing you wouldn't get is a free song or a picture after the 20th song request.  While they listen to songs I harvest fruit in my other town.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 27, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> These are my badges currently... right now, I'm working on the silver bug-catching badge & the gold island medals badge.



How did you get such a nice looking photo of your bottom screen??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just got the golden Turnip badge!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 27, 2015)

Cottonball said:


> How did you get such a nice looking photo of your bottom screen?? I just got the golden Turnip badge!



Congrats on your turnip badge!

The bottom screen pix are via Miiverse. Open up your badges so they're showing, then press the 'home' key to minimize AC:NL, open up Miiverse and log in with your Nintendo Network ID. From there, you can choose to post a screenshot of either your top or bottom screen. I'd never used it before I posted last night and got a bunch of 'yeah!'s (likes) and comments from people. I don't know who any of them are. They scare me.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jul 28, 2015)

*~BUMP~*


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 8, 2015)

Bump.   Just got a new bagde, got the Silver Medals bagde for collecting 1000 medals! 

Edit: Dis is mah 200th post!


----------



## ams (Aug 8, 2015)

Starting to get badges back after restarting! So far I have:

Bronze Diving
Silver Bug encyclopedia
Bronze Fish encyclopedia
Silver Sea creature encyclopedia
Silver Bell Saving
Bronze Hosting

The encyclopedia ones are really the only ones that matter a lot to me so it's nice to start earning them back c:


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 8, 2015)

ams said:


> Starting to get badges back after restarting! So far I have:
> 
> Bronze Diving
> Silver Bug encyclopedia
> ...



Nice! Good luck re-obtaining those bagdes! Also the bug and fish encyclopedia bagdes are also more satisfying for me to obtain because you can see all of your progress, unlike most other bagdes.


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a lot of the badges at least to silver rank. I'm still tying to get some of the badges that have to do with visiting other people's towns and having people visit me. I also need to get the weeding badge but I can't get it because my town has the ordinance to keep plants from dying and weeds from spreading.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice!    And I seem to have that weeding badge problem too! It's really hard to obtain, especially the gold weeding bagde, which you get after having pulled an astonishing 5000 weeds!


----------



## Akimari (Aug 9, 2015)

I'll post a pic of all my badges soon enough, but I did wanna mention that I have two gold badges~ I have a gold HHA badge and the gold shopper badge. The latter is easy if you just buy out Gracie's stock for a few days.


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 9, 2015)

My badges~






Still missing some though but I'm happy I got a weeding badge this time! (I wasn't able to get one on my previous town)


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 9, 2015)

The mayor in my main town received her gold host badge.  Just need gold streetpass that will take a year if I just tag myself.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

Just got the silver fish encyclopedia badge today! Yay!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 9, 2015)

Akimari said:


> I'll post a pic of all my badges soon enough, but I did wanna mention that I have two gold badges~ I have a gold HHA badge and the gold shopper badge. The latter is easy if you just buy out Gracie's stock for a few days.



Nice! Be sure to update this so I/we can see all your bagdes! And also, nice gold bagdes! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> Just got the silver fish encyclopedia badge today! Yay!



Epic! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> The mayor in my main town received her gold host badge.  Just need gold streetpass that will take a year if I just tag myself.



Holy moly, gold host bagde seems so hard to get! like 500 visitors I think! Nice! And I've also thought of doing the same thing as you with streetpass, I have an N3DS so I'll try and streetpass at random or st0ff!

- - - Post Merge - - -



bonjohnp4ever said:


> My badges~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic bagdes! and I see you have a silver weeding bagde which must've been hard or at least taken a while! I love how silver bagdes look in bunches! xD


----------



## Kess (Aug 9, 2015)

Wooow! GG! Just recently for the gold letter, I did all the math for how many packets I needed for 200 letters, and then the math or much it would cost (luckily I actually went to the emporium during a sale so it was half of what I thought it was going to be) and then I found out that I only needed 10 characters for the letter to be legit so I basically wrote razzmatazz over and over again lol. I'm more avidly working on the 1 billion bells, the 150,000 hha points (just recently got the 1,000,000), and I'm TRYING to focus on the 5000 island medals, but omg I don't like tours lol! Also trying to focus on the diving badge (I have it written down how many times I need to fill the inventory with sea life.) & the catalog..... I see now that I may be spreading myself too thin.... OH  WELL YOLO. 

~

I feel like I'll never get the KK badge, the weeding badge, the turnip badge, or the streetpass badge. I can just never catch a KK show, I have my town on Beautiful & refuse to take it off (did it once, messed up majorly, never again), I hate the turnip thing, and the streetpass like what??? why. just why?

~

I only have 4 empty spaces left & I'm too lazy to show/list which badges I do/don't have right now lol but these are the ones I'm most focused on right now/most concerned about.

Anyways, GG to all of you for getting so many badges!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 10, 2015)

Kess said:


> Wooow! GG! Just recently for the gold letter, I did all the math for how many packets I needed for 200 letters, and then the math or much it would cost (luckily I actually went to the emporium during a sale so it was half of what I thought it was going to be) and then I found out that I only needed 10 characters for the letter to be legit so I basically wrote razzmatazz over and over again lol. I'm more avidly working on the 1 billion bells, the 150,000 hha points (just recently got the 1,000,000), and I'm TRYING to focus on the 5000 island medals, but omg I don't like tours lol! Also trying to focus on the diving badge (I have it written down how many times I need to fill the inventory with sea life.) & the catalog..... I see now that I may be spreading myself too thin.... OH  WELL YOLO.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...



You're quiet sorted in your ways of getting bagdes which seems to be hard to do! 
And nice HHA score, the highest score I got on harmonious, before just wanting to get all bunch of different style rooms, was 1,254,000, and I'm pretty proud (I have a picture of it)

And the K.K. bagde for me is quiet tedious to get, but whenever I catch him on his acoustic shows, I request songs about 20 times, so I feel I made a difference in getting closer to the badge. 

And also you mentioned the Turnip bagde, for me it is quiet easy but I just gotta wait some days. I just buy 10k turnips (Dat costs an approx. 1,000,000 bells) then go online and wait for someone to have good prices.
Sometimes that might fail, but hasn't failed for me so far.

Thanks for the indepth post, very good!  Good luck getting more bagdes! GG!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm getting there. I was lucky enough to find a nicely weeded cycling town willing to let me pick those weeds. I still doubt my ability to get the streetpass or dream suite badges.


----------



## inkling (Aug 10, 2015)

how do you get those nice images of your badges?


----------



## milkyi (Aug 10, 2015)

inkling said:


> how do you get those nice images of your badges?



Miiverse


----------



## loubean (Aug 10, 2015)

i really want to collect badges but it seems so time consuming. i have most of my bronze and silver but i barely have any gold badges.. maybe i'll try and get all my badges as my next goal


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 10, 2015)

i havent really tried to get badges but it's still nice to get them :>


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 10, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I'm getting there. I was lucky enough to find a nicely weeded cycling town willing to let me pick those weeds. I still doubt my ability to get the streetpass or dream suite badges.



Holy moly! You got the Gold Medals/Tours bagde!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> View attachment 141616
> 
> i havent really tried to get badges but it's still nice to get them :>



Omg! This is the first time I've seen the gold "catching bugs" bags! You must've really been catching tons of bugs.


----------



## Kess (Aug 10, 2015)

yeah I try to set up little goals and that build up to the big goal. I got all the gold exteriors on harmonious, too, but Phineas doesn't count your HHA points while you're doing a theme challenge, so now I'm trying to get the 150k without the theme on so I can finally get that stupid badge and move back into my home! All my usual furniture is on the beach and in my storage!

I've tted in my town so I always forget which day of the week it is in game, but sometimes I'll see that it's Saturday and make a mental note to go see K.K... and guess what! I never do! >.>

Yeah I think that with the turnips I'm just going to have to suck it up one day, buy a whole bunch of turnips, DONT FORGET TO NOT TT!!! and then hopefully get the badge in no time. 

:]


----------



## butterflygems31 (Aug 10, 2015)

I personally love checking out other users TPC and to see some of their accomplishments! Still have a long way to go because I am recollecting them again. The difference between this and my previous mayor is that I had the silver weeding badge, fishing expert and I think the gardening one. Right now my priority is to work on the catalog and island medals. I got the letter writing badge earlier and I should be close to 500 travels. Hopefully I could pick up some streetpasses too before it starts to get harder and have to do it myself.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 11, 2015)

butterflygems31 said:


> I personally love checking out other users TPC and to see some of their accomplishments! Still have a long way to go because I am recollecting them again. The difference between this and my previous mayor is that I had the silver weeding badge, fishing expert and I think the gardening one. Right now my priority is to work on the catalog and island medals. I got the letter writing badge earlier and I should be close to 500 travels. Hopefully I could pick up some streetpasses too before it starts to get harder and have to do it myself.
> View attachment 141719



Holy moly! That is a nice collection of bagdes, this is also probably the first time I've seen the gold bell bagde!

(Also to update my bagdes) I just recently got the Silver Bell bagde!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 11, 2015)

*~BUMP~* 

And also if you could rate this post, that would be awesome!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 11, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Holy moly! You got the Gold Medals/Tours bagde!



Yup! The trick is to find people who want to do medals and to do the tours that give out the most medals with the least amount of effort. I personally like doing the Giant Dragonfly and Tuna Kahuna tours. They gave 20 max. Just do double the number that Tortimer says and then relax. It helps to have people do the tours with you so that you can get a bonus. I especially like the Giant Dragonfly tour because you HAVE to run, which makes this go by quick. I also like the hide-and-seek, fossil, and item matching tours, but more for my own entertainment.

The fishing, bug hunting, and diving medals I just work towards but I don't actually "go for them." I'm aiming for the gold bells badge, gold gardening badge, and the gold catalog badge right now. Once I get the gold gardening badge, I'm turning off the beautiful town ordinance and purposefully making my town a weed town for the gold weeding badge.


----------



## deztora (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, awesome thread! Now everyone can look at all my hard work:






As you can see (or maybe not, the picture quality isn't that great, sorry!), three bronzes and three silvers, the rest gold. I'm so close now I can almost taste it. 

...How in the world does anyone get the silver/gold weeding badges without major shenanigans? It's 5000 for gold! At 2 weeds in your town a day, that's 2500 days of continuous playing... That's gonna be the last badge I focus on getting. DX

Right now I'm simultaneously going for the last bug catching badge and the last bell saver badge by going to the island and catching tons of beetles. I'm at about 60 mil out of 100. Over halfway there!


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 12, 2015)

deztora said:


> ...How in the world does anyone get the silver/gold weeding badges without major shenanigans? It's 5000 for gold! At 2 weeds in your town a day, that's 2500 days of continuous playing... That's gonna be the last badge I focus on getting. DX



maybe ask someone with a cycling town? c:
i've been to a couple cycling town and some of them have practically every square covered with weeds!


----------



## deztora (Aug 12, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> maybe ask someone with a cycling town? c:
> i've been to a couple cycling town and some of them have practically every square covered with weeds!



Oh dang, really? I'll try that then, thanks. 

Still, I gotta wonder what the thought behind making that badge requirement was. It's just so many. D:


----------



## Miele (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm only missing 3 badges and that's it. Most of my badges are bronze or silver which I don't mind. I don't mind not having a lot of them since I never put any effort in them lol. Although,I really want to get my favourite badge which is the dream address one. It's a rose and it just looks so pretty ^^


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 12, 2015)

Pretty pitiful tbh


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 12, 2015)

deztora said:


> Wow, awesome thread! Now everyone can look at all my hard work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, you got so many gold bagdes! This must've taken you quiet a while! 
And yeah the gold weeding bagde is rediculous, when I checked on how many weeds you needed to pick to get gold,  I almost chocked on my own breath.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorcarlie said:


> Pretty pitiful tbh
> 
> View attachment 141953



That's not pitiful, you got a gold bagde that takes pretty long to get! The gold "Letter sender" bagde! And that's pretty awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



irlghost said:


> I'm only missing 3 badges and that's it. Most of my badges are bronze or silver which I don't mind. I don't mind not having a lot of them since I never put any effort in them lol. Although,I really want to get my favourite badge which is the dream address one. It's a rose and it just looks so pretty ^^



Yeah the Icon for the gold "dream visiter" bagde looks amazing with the rose and the purple around it.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 12, 2015)

*~BUMP~*


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I just today got the silver samaritan badge! So happy  I'm not really working hard toward any of the badges, but trying to do a little bit of everything! So I always get super happy when Phineas comes to visit


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 12, 2015)

jcnorn said:


> I just today got the silver samaritan badge! So happy  I'm not really working hard toward any of the badges, but trying to do a little bit of everything! So I always get super happy when Phineas comes to visit



Nice! And, yeah, seeing Phineas is awesome, specially when he's unexpected! 
Good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you!  Working hard on it without working hard xD If that even makes sense lol!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 12, 2015)

*~BUMP~*


----------



## Kaiserin (Aug 12, 2015)

Since I started over my town, I only have:
*Bronze bell Saving badge*: Awarded to players who have saved a fair amount of bells.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 12, 2015)

Myuchuu said:


> Since I started over my town, I only have:
> *Bronze bell Saving badge*: Awarded to players who have saved a fair amount of bells.



Nice. Good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 12, 2015)

*~BUMP~*


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 12, 2015)

*~BUMP~*


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is my badges:


----------



## applecarts (Aug 13, 2015)

The last one I got was the first gold badge I got (the one for gardening)! whatever it's called! 
Badges are my favorite thing. I love achievement/reward systems like this and they motivate me better than any other tool in existence

Also here are all my badges in their small entirety:


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Here is my badges:



Holy moly, you've got almost entirely gold bagdes only a few aren't gold! That is quiet the acomplishment!! :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



applecarts said:


> The last one I got was the first gold badge I got (the one for gardening)! whatever it's called!
> Badges are my favorite thing. I love achievement/reward systems like this and they motivate me better than any other tool in existence
> 
> Also here are all my badges in their small entirety:
> View attachment 142124



Nice collection of bagdes, And congratualtions on getting your first gold! 
And yeah, getting bagdes is motivating, I love seeing phineas and then seeing I got a new bagde, it starts a new spark in my interrest in AC:NL!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

I only reset a couple of months ago
But this is what I have so far, I like to work on one badge at a time :3


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I only reset a couple of months ago
> But this is what I have so far, I like to work on one badge at a time :3



Nice collection!  Specially the letter sender bagde, because, of just every individual letter sent!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice collection!  Specially the letter sender bagde, because, of just every individual letter sent!



I'm not even trying to get that xD
I'm trying to get my villagers pictures and that kinda falls into that part. XD. I'm trying to get my fishy gold badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm not even trying to get that xD
> I'm trying to get my villagers pictures and that kinda falls into that part. XD. I'm trying to get my fishy gold badge.



Still a nice job! The silver letter sender bagde means over 100 letters have been sent! I don't often send letters, and I've played for two years (With only 1 village) and only have the bronze letter bagde. and btw good luck getting the fishy fishy gold bagde.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Still a nice job! The silver letter sender bagde means over 100 letters have been sent! I don't often send letters, and I've played for two years (With only 1 village) and only have the bronze letter bagde. and btw good luck getting the fishy fishy gold bagde.


Oh really? I didn't know that xD.
After both fishy ones in gold I'm hoping for the Cyrus remake one.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that xD.
> After both fishy ones in gold I'm hoping for the Cyrus remake one.



Yeah, the Cyrus bagde is very tedious to get, It's gonna take over 100 hours for the gold bagde! Getting gold takess 200 Refurbishings and each refurbished item = 30 Minutes! That's a long time!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, the Cyrus bagde is very tedious to get, It's gonna take over 100 hours for the gold bagde! Getting gold takess 200 Refurbishings and each refurbished item = 30 Minutes! That's a long time!



Yeah :/.
The easier ones I tend to get without trying, because I don't TT, it's even more difficult. I might try to get that and the bug one at the same time.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah :/.
> The easier ones I tend to get without trying, because I don't TT, it's even more difficult. I might try to get that and the bug one at the same time.



Yeah, the Cyrus bagde is more like a bagde you get while doing other, like for each item refurbished you get an inventory of fish or stuff. And the hardest I've tried to get a bagde was the silver medalist bagde, where I did the Giant Dragonfly tour 25 times, I died twice irl. But got 500 Medals.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, the Cyrus bagde is more like a bagde you get while doing other, like for each item refurbished you get an inventory of fish or stuff. And the hardest I've tried to get a bagde was the silver medalist bagde, where I did the Giant Dragonfly tour 25 times, I died twice irl. But got 500 Medals.


I just started working on Cyrus now, cause why not xD.
Dragonfly tour? What's that about. .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also trying to get a pirana now for my collection, arghhhh


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I just started working on Cyrus now, cause why not xD.
> Dragonfly tour? What's that about. .



The giant dragon fly tour is where you hunt 5 giant dragon fly's for 7 mins, and to get gold just get 10, in 7 mins. but they're fast, specially the banded dragon fly. x(


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> The giant dragon fly tour is where you hunt 5 giant dragon fly's for 7 mins, and to get gold just get 10, in 7 mins. but they're fast, specially the banded dragon fly. x(



Ohhh.
I'm debating to wether half cheat and use my other DS to get the other fish and bugs in other months. I can't wait a year, :3


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ohhh.
> I'm debating to wether half cheat and use my other DS to get the other fish and bugs in other months. I can't wait a year, :3



Yeah, that's a good idea, "half cheating" , I'm like an Animal Crossing "Elitist", I wait for each month and, I don't TT and stuff, but I don't have anything against it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, that's a good idea, "half cheating" , I'm like an Animal Crossing "Elitist", I wait for each month and, I don't TT and stuff, but I don't have anything against it.



Yeah I hate cheating too!!! It sucks because when I find a dreamie I can't TT to get a villiger out .
But I have two other cycle towns so it doesn't take that long, after I get every single fish and bug avalible right now, I will!!! XD.
I want all badges, that's my ACNL dream. But I have to get the billionaire badge all by myself, so that's going to take forever yay.
I don't buy anything from other people too, just purly myself. Anyway thanks! I shall update you on my badges xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually you know what, I won't. I promised myself I wouldn't cheat in this town and that counts as cheating to me.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah I hate cheating too!!! It sucks because when I find a dreamie I can't TT to get a villiger out .
> But I have two other cycle towns so it doesn't take that long, after I get every single fish and bug avalible right now, I will!!! XD.
> I want all badges, that's my ACNL dream. But I have to get the billionaire badge all by myself, so that's going to take forever yay.
> I don't buy anything from other people too, just purly myself. Anyway thanks! I shall update you on my badges xD



Yeah, I've often seen some of my favourite villagers in a tent, but I can't get them because of stuff. 

And btw that should be a challange, Like you only supply yourself no contact with items from other villages and you're supposed to get all the hard bagdes and all fruit. Like the Bellionare bagde, refurbish bagde, All fishing and bug bagdes, also medalist bagde, and stuff like that! Would be an awesome but hard challange.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, I've often seen some of my favourite villagers in a tent, but I can't get them because of stuff.
> 
> And btw that should be a challange, Like you only supply yourself no contact with items from other villages and you're supposed to get all the hard bagdes and all fruit. Like the Bellionare bagde, refurbish bagde, All fishing and bug bagdes, also medalist bagde, and stuff like that! Would be an awesome but hard challange.



I'm gonna do that challenge now! I shall right now, xD. I already was but I'm not using the other account now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh crap, 30 minutes left to get a piranha


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm gonna do that challenge now! I shall right now, xD. I already was but I'm not using the other account now.



Dude we should like name this challange something! Like AC hardcore (AC:HC), or Nuzlocke. Would be a nice idea! And good luck with your challange! xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

YES
You should make a thread on it xD!
Totally, I'm doing this now. Even though it will take a year+ :/


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> YES
> You should make a thread on it xD!
> Totally, I'm doing this now. Even though it will take a year+ :/



Yeah! It's a long term challange! I'm gonna go work on the thread! btw in which community would it fit in, like this community or any other?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm not sure, I think some people here might be up to it.
We can have a list of names of people doing it!
So far 100% of my badges have been myself without cheating.
.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm not sure, I think some people here might be up to it.
> We can have a list of names of people doing it!
> So far 100% of my badges have been myself without cheating.
> .



Yeah would be awesome!  I'm excited!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Same xD
Maybe we can also have a list next to that player with there badges? Just to see how other people are doing. Ok this is SOO happening.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Same xD
> Maybe we can also have a list next to that player with there badges? Just to see how other people are doing. Ok this is SOO happening.


Yeah I've written this so far = *☆☆Hi! Welcome to the challenge simply called, Animal Crossing : Hard Core!☆☆​* This is an Epic idea! Btw I'm listing you on the thread as you helped ALOT with the creation!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah I've written this so far = *☆☆Hi! Welcome to the challange simply called, Animal Crossing : Hard Core!☆☆​* This is an Epic idea! Btw I'm listing you on the thread as you helped ALOT with the creation!


Oh hahah xD
Awesome
I just saw your badges, you have loads! :O. I think I'm fishing wrong, I havnt caught a Pirahna yet, but I just caught a Dorado??
XD, aww this is awesome,


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Oh hahah xD
> Awesome
> I just saw your badges, you have loads! :O. I think I'm fishing wrong, I havnt caught a Pirahna yet, but I just caught a Dorado??
> XD, aww this is awesome,



Yeah, though the Bell bagde I've mostly gotten from trading online, so I'm not truly part of the challange. But I gtg soon in like 5 mins, so I'll work on the thread more when I get back home!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, though the Bell bagde I've mostly gotten from trading online, so I'm not truly part of the challange. But I gtg soon in like 5 mins, so I'll work on the thread more when I get back home!



Ohh
I got my bells through Turnips but I always forget to wake up before 12 on Sunday sooo


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ohh
> I got my bells through Turnips but I always forget to wake up before 12 on Sunday sooo



Lol nice. But I'll see ya soon!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Lol nice. But I'll see ya soon!



Cool gtg, my friends over xD.
:3. Gtg too


----------



## pearly19 (Aug 13, 2015)

I gave up getting the street pass badge long ago unfortunately but everything else I have gotten before.

I personally think the fishing, bug catching, and diving ones arent fun right after you caught all the in game bugs, fish, and sea creatures!! 

My favorite badges are the the hosting, visting other towns, letter writing, doing favors for villagers, and dream visiting badges!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> I gave up getting the street pass badge long ago unfortunately but everything else I have gotten before.
> 
> I personally think the fishing, bug catching, and diving ones arent fun right after you caught all the in game bugs, fish, and sea creatures!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Streetpass bagde is very tedious to try and get. 
I also agree with you on the fishing and bug ones, trying to catch 5000 bugs and fish, when you've already caught each and every bug/fish it gets quiet annoying going out and catching more bugs/fish.

And regarding the ballon technique, I've heard something like that in a video before, that when easter comes around is a great day to just farm balloons carrying eggs.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, the Streetpass bagde is very tedious to try and get.
> I also agree with you on the fishing and bug ones, trying to catch 5000 bugs and fish, when you've already caught each and every bug/fish it gets quiet annoying going out and catching more bugs/fish.
> 
> And regarding the ballon technique, I've heard something like that in a video before, that when easter comes around is a great day to just farm balloons carrying eggs.



I'm working on badges like crazy now xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm hoping to get streetpass easily as I live in London and I have 2 3DS's.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 13, 2015)

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> Congrats on your turnip badge!
> 
> The bottom screen pix are via Miiverse. Open up your badges so they're showing, then press the 'home' key to minimize AC:NL, open up Miiverse and log in with your Nintendo Network ID. From there, you can choose to post a screenshot of either your top or bottom screen. I'd never used it before I posted last night and got a bunch of 'yeah!'s (likes) and comments from people. I don't know who any of them are. They scare me.



How do you post a picture from Miiverse to this board?


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> How do you post a picture from Miiverse to this board?



You go to this page, and login https://miiverse.nintendo.net/ then you can upload your picture from there!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 13, 2015)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69iRVfJ4rsAJuc7

Looks like my picture is smaller than yours but here is my badges.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69iRVfJ4rsAJuc7
> 
> Looks like my picture is smaller than yours but here is my badges.




Omg that's a lot, are they really yours xD?


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Omg that's a lot, are they really yours xD?


Yes those are mine.
I'm now slowly working on my side players badges and other towns players badges.  All 14 players have their golden fishing rods.  Five players have their golden nets.  Six players will have their golden nets in the winter.  For now I'm passing on the golden net for 3 players in my beautiful town.  There are too many flowers and trees in the way for the scorpion/ tarantula to spawn.  

I've been playing since June 14, 2013 so have had a lot of time to earn badges.  It helps when Club Tortimer players invite you on tours and you win 1st place.  Love the bonus medals.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 13, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Yes those are mine.
> I'm now slowly working on my side players badges and other towns players badges.  All 14 players have their golden fishing rods.  Five players have their golden nets.  Six players will have their golden nets in the winter.  For now I'm passing on the golden net for 3 players in my beautiful town.  There are too many flowers and trees in the way for the scorpion/ tarantula to spawn.
> 
> I've been playing since June 14, 2013 so have had a lot of time to earn badges.  It helps when Club Tortimer players invite you on tours and you win 1st place.  Love the bonus medals.


Oh wow, I'm amazed xD. I only started a couple of months ago so it takes me forever. I started playing in 2013 but I sold my copy.
Wish I didn't, I'm so addicted now


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 13, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Yes those are mine.
> I'm now slowly working on my side players badges and other towns players badges.  All 14 players have their golden fishing rods.  Five players have their golden nets.  Six players will have their golden nets in the winter.  For now I'm passing on the golden net for 3 players in my beautiful town.  There are too many flowers and trees in the way for the scorpion/ tarantula to spawn.
> 
> I've been playing since June 14, 2013 so have had a lot of time to earn badges.  It helps when Club Tortimer players invite you on tours and you win 1st place.  Love the bonus medals.



That was a really nice collection, and you've got quiet alot of players! you're truly a hardcore animal crossing enthusiast! Also very sorted in your ways of getting bagdes! I've played since July 26th 2013, not quiet as long as you. But nice job, and good luck finishing more players!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 13, 2015)

Found it easier to do all three side players fishing collections at the same time.  Diving can be done in March, September and the island.  For the side players I went to my different towns because they are set in different seasons.  Main town is in real time.
No way did I want to play 4 towns set in the same time.  4 Pave days would be too many.  My main town mayor caught her fish when they showed up in town.  Once she had the golden fishing rod I let the side players use it.  It made the fishing go faster for the side players.

My user name on miiverse is Stitch 2.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 14, 2015)

*BUMP*


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't even have the bronze Streetpass badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I don't even have the bronze Streetpass badge.



Yeah, the streetpass bagdes are annoyingly hard for some to get, when you don't live near anyone or no just has a 3ds.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

I've streetpassed so much I've got a full HHS, but still no badge

;-;


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> I've streetpassed so much I've got a full HHS, but still no badge
> 
> ;-;



Lol, still nice, I would love to have a full HHS, I check mine out all the time, and I only have 4 people there, 1 Spotpass and 3 street passes. And i've gotten those 3 streetpasses over the last 2 years.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

I got the gardener one. <3


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I got the gardener one. <3



Nice! Gold, silver or bronze?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice! Gold, silver or bronze?



Bronze :/.
But now I have:
Backyard Gardener, Insect Manic, Fish Manic, Seafood Manic, Avid Bell Saver, Pro Turnip Trader, Good Samaritan, Letter Author and Villiger Repesentative.
So still not much but coming along.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Bronze :/.
> But now I have:
> Backyard Gardener, Insect Manic, Fish Manic, Seafood Manic, Avid Bell Saver, Pro Turnip Trader, Good Samaritan, Letter Author and Villiger Repesentative.
> So still not much but coming along.



Nice! I gotta do the letter trick you showed me!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Lol, still nice, I would love to have a full HHS, I check mine out all the time, and I only have 4 people there, 1 Spotpass and 3 street passes. And i've gotten those 3 streetpasses over the last 2 years.



Awwh :/ Hope you get some more soon. I live in the London area, so when I travel to central London, I get a ton of streetpasses. Airports are really good places to get streetpasses


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Awwh :/ Hope you get some more soon. I live in the London area, so when I travel to central London, I get a ton of streetpasses. Airports are really good places to get streetpasses



Yeah, I'll hopefully get more soon, because I'm moving for a new school and to a more populated area. And also, I've tried doing the airport thing, but the country I live in only has 1 airport, and it's pretty small. And only 40k+ people live in the country I live in... x(


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeah, I'll hopefully get more soon, because I'm moving for a new school and to a more populated area. And also, I've tried doing the airport thing, but the country I live in only has 1 airport, and it's pretty small. And only 40k+ people live in the country I live in... x(



Well, walking back from school should get you streetpasses. Little kids will be home when you're walking back, and they'll be playing on their DS'. I got 5 streetpasses in one trip.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Well, walking back from school should get you streetpasses. Little kids will be home when you're walking back, and they'll be playing on their DS'. I got 5 streetpasses in one trip.



Yeah, I used to carry my 3DS around with me home from school to get play coins. I did that for about 1 year, and never got a streetpass, also my country is considered (By the few Nintendo fans that live here) Sony & Fifa land. So not alot of people here are into nintendo at all. But maybe this trick will work when I'm at my new school.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

Bump-ity bump-oty, bipp bap boop


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 15, 2015)

I just got the catalog maniac gold!!! My catalog is not 100% yet, but I'm still proud that I finally got it to 80%. ;--; Now my third row is almost all gold (I think the streetpass badge is what is missing).


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I just got the catalog maniac gold!!! My catalog is not 100% yet, but I'm still proud that I finally got it to 80%. ;--; Now my third row is almost all gold (I think the streetpass badge is what is missing).



Nice!! I'm trying to get that bagde, but it's taking so long. Congratulations on getting that awesome bagde!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 15, 2015)

To help with the letter writing badge I bought abunch of letters and address them.   Go to the saved mail and put all my red letters from my pocket there while I address 10 letters.   Put the villagers in order that they arrived and save. Repeat until I have 4 to 6 slots full.  Than get my red letters back.  I usually write the letter when I finished for the night and retail is always closed. 

It's quick to find the right letter, write something and attach a gift.  Than send.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> To help with the letter writing badge I bought abunch of letters and address them.   Go to the saved mail and put all my red letters from my pocket there while I address 10 letters.   Put the villagers in order that they arrived and save. Repeat until I have 4 to 6 slots full.  Than get my red letters back.  I usually write the letter when I finished for the night and retail is always closed.
> 
> It's quick to find the right letter, write something and attach a gift.  Than send.


I just try to get the pictures, that's how I'm on silver so far :3


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I just try to get the pictures, that's how I'm on silver so far :3



Whenever I try to get the Letter Sender bagdes, I actualy write words and stuff to the animal, idk why, I put stuff like puns about deer in the letter when I write to Diana. It just makes the process a bit more tedious xD


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 15, 2015)

I always write something nice to them or ask how they are.  Big Top gets upset a lot that people make fun of him.  Always send a letter to make him feel better.
I've wrote
Roses are Red,
Violets are blue,
Sugar is Sweet,
And so are you.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> I always write something nice to them or ask how they are.  Big Top gets upset a lot that people make fun of him.  Always send a letter to make him feel better.
> I've wrote
> Roses are Red,
> Violets are blue,
> ...



Nice! That's a cute poem!  I should also write stuff like that, instead of  spending 10 minutes thinking of puns that rhyme with their names... xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 15, 2015)

I just write

'Hi (Insert villigers name here)
How are you doing?' And that's it xD.
Sometimes with fang I write him a story and stuff cause number 1 dreamie <3


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I just write
> 
> 'Hi (Insert villigers name here)
> How are you doing?' And that's it xD.
> Sometimes with fang I write him a story and stuff cause number 1 dreamie <3



Yeah, that seems easy and fast. And I also take extra time writing letters, when I write to my favourite villager!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 16, 2015)

am i the only one that doesn't care about badges? i still do take them if i see that bear around


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

snoozit said:


> am i the only one that doesn't care about badges? i still do take them if i see that bear around



There are atleast some people who dislike the idea of bagdes, but I personnaly think that bagdes are a step up, from not having bagdes in the games before. And also the role change of phineas, he used to just give balloons to players, now he gives bagdes!  But, everyone it entitled to their own opinion, and I respect yours!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh yeah!
I got the gold Master Turnip Trader badge, YEAH BUDDY.
Whoop my first gold badge


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 16, 2015)

I got the gold fish encyclopaedia and gold diving encyclopaedia badges yesterday! I was so psyched! I only need the scorpion to finish the bug encyclopaedia badge as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Oh yeah!
> I got the gold Master Turnip Trader badge, YEAH BUDDY.
> Whoop my first gold badge



Congrats!  I always get so excited when I spot Phineas!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Oh yeah!
> I got the gold Master Turnip Trader badge, YEAH BUDDY.
> Whoop my first gold badge



I've never really gotten into the stalk market all that much. I'll have to start I guess.

And I've started trying to collect each and every bug and fish. Starting with making sure I have every bug/fish from the summer so I don't have to wait a year (I don't TT), although I've already missed the firefly... >.<


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I got the gold fish encyclopaedia and gold diving encyclopaedia badges yesterday! I was so psyched! I only need the scorpion to finish the bug encyclopaedia badge as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah lol, I was expecting it because I brought a Crapton of turnips today, but it's still nice!
I assume you TT? I don't lol, so it's even more of a thing for me.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

Recent Badges~ 



Spoiler: Clicky ♡


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah lol, I was expecting it because I brought a Crapton of turnips today, but it's still nice!
> I assume you TT? I don't lol, so it's even more of a thing for me.



I don't TT (except when someone is moving sometimes). It took me more than a year to catch all the things I've caught so far. So many hours! Not sure if it was all worth it tbh. It basically just looks cool on your TPC. I'm such a sucker for completing things! xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Recent Badges~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky ♡



It's broken!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Recent Badges~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky ♡



The image is not showing up. (it could just be me, though)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I don't TT (except when someone is moving sometimes). It took me more than a year to catch all the things I've caught so far. So many hours! Not sure if it was all worth it tbh. It basically just looks cool on your TPC. I'm such a sucker for completing things! xD



Ohh xD.
Congrats on that!!! That's my dream. :3


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> The image is not showing up. (it could just be me, though)




I think I fixed it now  if not I can give you guys the link.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Recent Badges~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky ♡



That's pretty good! I'm going to take a update photo of my badges now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated badge photo!




I know it's like nothing, but It makes me proud xD


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2015)

I got my first turnip badge today!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I got my first turnip badge today!!!



Yay! I got the gold one today :3333


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yay! I got the gold one today :3333



oh wow, you've done a lot of turnip selling  i've never sold turnips before, but it's a nice way to get money (and badges) so i'll definitely keep doing it! i hope that i some day will get the gold :>


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oh wow, you've done a lot of turnip selling  i've never sold turnips before, but it's a nice way to get money (and badges) so i'll definitely keep doing it! i hope that i some day will get the gold :>



Pretty easy to do if you fully full your locker with turnips and sell at a town with above 500 per.
I get 8mil per time. I think it would be super easy xD.
Just 2 weeks and you should get it


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Pretty easy to do if you fully full your locker with turnips and sell at a town with above 500 per.
> I get 8mil per time. I think it would be super easy xD.
> Just 2 weeks and you should get it



Everytime I buy turnips I buy 10k at a time (Dats maybe why It's taking me so long to get the gold turnip bagde) and also I've never bought turnips from a town with a price over 350 a piece. That may also be why it's taking me so long.

(Also I'm amazingly happy for so many posts on this!) xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Everytime I buy turnips I buy 10k at a time (Dats maybe why It's taking me so long to get the gold turnip bagde) and also I've never bought turnips from a town with a price over 350 a piece. That may also be why it's taking me so long.
> 
> (Also I'm amazingly happy for so many posts on this!) xD


Ahh yeah. I fill up my whole locker. That's the best thing. Also over 500 is good. 400 if your looking for a quick sell.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ahh yeah. I fill up my whole locker. That's the best thing. Also over 500 is good. 400 if your looking for a quick sell.



How many do you usually buy, like 20k - 50k turnips? Because the whole locker is alot of turnips! xD But also the turnip price thing, I've only recently started using it on here, and the reason I've went for such a low price (350) was because it was friday, so I getting scared! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ahh yeah. I fill up my whole locker. That's the best thing. Also over 500 is good. 400 if your looking for a quick sell.



How many do you usually buy, like 20k - 50k turnips? Because the whole locker is alot of turnips! xD But also the turnip price thing, I've only recently started using it on here, and the reason I've went for such a low price (350) was because it was friday, so I getting scared! xD

I hate when it posts twice for some reason....


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 16, 2015)

I've emptied my whole locker and bought and sold turnips. I made a little over 9 mil. Not enough to get me the gold badge...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

I get 1000 a time, to my whole locker is full.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I've emptied my whole locker and bought and sold turnips. I made a little over 9 mil. Not enough to get me the gold badge...



Well damn! Still nice accomplishment! 9m from 1 batch of turnips? That's awesome!  Atleast you only need to get one more batch of turnips to get the gold bagde!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah.
I get around 8 mil.
:3


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

> I get 1000 a time, to my whole locker is full.



I usually buy 10k from the turnip lady, I drop every 1000 turnips on the floor 'till I get all 10k, then I slowly transport the turnips to the museum exhibit rooms. And also I don't have too much room in my locker I've checked and turns out I have 1 entire extra sloppy set, and 2 extra cardboard sets and bunch of other goodies. xD Since I started my Closet cleanout I've gathered more than I took out. (Sorry for unrelated stuff:3)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Yeah.
> I get around 8 mil.
> :3



I get like 3 - 4m, such a small amount!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 16, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Well damn! Still nice accomplishment! 9m from 1 batch of turnips? That's awesome!  Atleast you only need to get one more batch of turnips to get the gold bagde!



That's true, but it took me ages! I recommend doing it in smaller sessions. It can become very repetitive and tedious after a while.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Ahh, when I get more into the game and need the billionaire badge.
I plan on hiring someone to sell my turnips at there's with a price over 400.
And filling my spare villigers houses and all my lockers and everything up.
I plan on getting up at 6am for this.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> That's true, but it took me ages! I recommend doing it in smaller sessions. It can become very repetitive and tedious after a while.



Yeah, must've taken long! When I usually go to a town to sell turnips, I just do what I think _everyone_ else does, just fill 'yer inventory and run back and forth to Re-tail. *I don't know why I wrote that, seems unnecessary.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Ahh, when I get more into the game and need the billionaire badge.
> I plan on hiring someone to sell my turnips at there's with a price over 400.
> And filling my spare villigers houses and all my lockers and everything up.
> I plan on getting up at 6am for this.



That's alot of dedication, but I guess I just have to say, Animal Crossing is addictive and awesome!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

True that!
I just got the skilled bug catcher badge, then fishing hopefully!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> True that!
> I just got the skilled bug catcher badge, then fishing hopefully!



Nice! I think I'm quiet far away from getting any of those catch 5000 bugs/fish bagdes. x(


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah same....
But I can try!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 16, 2015)

To get the turnip badge let your side player buy the turnips.  On sale day the side player drops them and the mayor picks them up.
Since she didn't buy them all bells goes towards her badge.   The amount bought doesn't get removed.

Last night Mr. Badge Guy dropped by and gave Player 2 her gold medal tour badge.  All three players have completed that one.
She just needs to catch 500 fish for gold amount caught badge.


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Yesterday Ohineas came and gave me the first Good Host badge! I'm so excited


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 17, 2015)

I just got the gold gardening badge! Now I don't have to care about keeping beautiful town. Goodbye flowers and hello weeds! :3 well, I'll try and keep the hybrids somewhere at leasst.

Edit

Just got the gold badge for completing my fish encyclopedia (obviously I was TTing but I'm only really free to play this game in the summer)!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 17, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I just got the gold gardening badge! Now I don't have to care about keeping beautiful town. Goodbye flowers and hello weeds! :3 well, I'll try and keep the hybrids somewhere at leasst.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Just got the gold badge for completing my fish encyclopedia (obviously I was TTing but I'm only really free to play this game in the summer)!



Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a question about the gold catalog badge. When do you get it? I read online that you need 80% of your catalog filled, but I don't know the total amount of items and I can't find it online. Does anyone know? 

I've been keeping track of my catalog for a long time now and I "only" need 500 more items.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 17, 2015)

How do you take good pictures of your bottom screen? (Without using another camera?)


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 17, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have a question about the gold catalog badge. When do you get it? I read online that you need 80% of your catalog filled, but I don't know the total amount of items and I can't find it online. Does anyone know?
> 
> I've been keeping track of my catalog for a long time now and I "only" need 500 more items.



Thanks! I honestly don't the the amount either, though I got the badge when I was around 400 ish more items needed to get 100%. 

As for the bottom screen, I press the home button then post it on my miiverse.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 17, 2015)

Yas
Got Broze Cyrus badge

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goldenapple said:


> How do you take good pictures of your bottom screen? (Without using another camera?)



Use miiverse!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 17, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yas
> Got Broze Cyrus badge



Congrats!  refurbish, refurbish, refurbish! 

I'm hoping that I can do the gold billionaire badge after I get Ch?vre out of my town. I have a lot of stuff I can hopefully sell.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 17, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Congrats!  refurbish, refurbish, refurbish!



I misspelt bronze xD.
Yep


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 17, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> How do you take good pictures of your bottom screen? (Without using another camera?)



Here's an easy tutorial on how to do it, tells you everything in steps!  http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/505...erse-to-take-pics-of-bottom-screen-mod-ok-ed/

Except you just do it while you have your bagdes out on your bottom screen!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like I'll bump this once more.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 18, 2015)

Last night Player 2 in my main town got the bronze host and the gold fish amount caught badge.

The cardboard box is the lowest price item to get redone for those that are done redoing all your furniture.
100 bell to buy and 10 bells to get redone.  I just leave it at retail and change it each time I visit.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Aug 18, 2015)

My badges! I'll probably never get the Streetpass one sadly. And it's the only one I want. ;--; Though, I'm 5 bugs away from getting the gold bug encyclopedia thingy, so that's pretty cool I guess.


Spoiler: High quality pic ik...don't know why it's so big.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 18, 2015)

ForestSparkle said:


> My badges! I'll probably never get the Streetpass one sadly. And it's the only one I want. ;--; Though, I'm 5 bugs away from getting the gold bug encyclopedia thingy, so that's pretty cool I guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: High quality pic ik...don't know why it's so big.



Ahh nice! Much better then my collection


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 19, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Last night Player 2 in my main town got the bronze host and the gold fish amount caught badge.
> 
> The cardboard box is the lowest price item to get redone for those that are done redoing all your furniture.
> 100 bell to buy and 10 bells to get redone.  I just leave it at retail and change it each time I visit.



Nice! Btw it's really nice to see you here again, updating your Bagde list constantly!  I really appreciate it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForestSparkle said:


> My badges! I'll probably never get the Streetpass one sadly. And it's the only one I want. ;--; Though, I'm 5 bugs away from getting the gold bug encyclopedia thingy, so that's pretty cool I guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: High quality pic ik...don't know why it's so big.



Nice collection! I really like how silver bagdes look together! And good luck catching those last bugs, and getting more bagdes!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 20, 2015)

_*Bump*_


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 20, 2015)

*I finally caught the scorpion! *(funny thing is: I found it when I wasn't even necessarily looking for it!) This means that I got all of the gold encyclopaedia badges! Bug, fish and diving! I'm so happy rn!

Btw, *@Slammint*, if you're reading this, YOU CAN DO IT! We all believe in you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chocofruit said:


> Btw it's really nice to see you here again, updating your Bagde list constantly!  I really appreciate it!



I'll also be posting my badges here ever now and again (if it needs updating) and discuss badges here! This thread was a great idea and I won't let it disappear in the graveyard of forgotton threads!  I haven't posted any pics here yet, but I will in the near future when I figure out how to get the pictures from Miiverse!


----------



## pft7 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm due the collecting all the bugs badge since I just caught my last one - a dung beetle. It happened not five minutes ago now and Blathers was most impressed at the completion of the Boston museum. It will be the envy of all other towns I was told, but I digress... I await Phineas any moment now. I also got one for popping balloons a second ago, it would certainly have been either the first or the second one. I'm hoping it was the second. Some of the badges are hard to get: visit hundreds of towns, have hundreds of visitors. However, some are completely impossible for me - mainly the Streetpass ones since I never Streetpass, I can't, there's no one around. The fact I'll never get them all and I know that makes me somehow less interested in collecting them. They're a nice idea but just doesn't hit me like collecting everything else does.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 20, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> *I finally caught the scorpion! *(funny thing is: I found it when I wasn't even necessarily looking for it!) This means that I got all of the gold encyclopaedia badges! Bug, fish and diving! I'm so happy rn!
> 
> Btw, *@Slammint*, if you're reading this, YOU CAN DO IT! We all believe in you!
> 
> ...



Nice job getting all of the encycliopedia bagdes! Those always take quite awhile to get,  atleast longer than a year, and even if TT'ing it would take some months! And funny how you got the scorpion when *Slammint* has had such trouble trying to get one, I've read stuff from his "I QUIT" threads! Let's hope you catch one *Slammint*. 

And also thanks for taking the time of updating your lists and feats every now and then, I really appreciate that you would do that! 

Also it's rather simple to get pictures from Miiverse, I posted this web page http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/505...erse-to-take-pics-of-bottom-screen-mod-ok-ed/ where a step tutorial is written, just instead of getting your maps picture, you just take out your bagdes, then do the things listed in the tutorial. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pft7 said:


> I'm due the collecting all the bugs badge since I just caught my last one - a dung beetle. It happened not five minutes ago now and Blathers was most impressed at the completion of the Boston museum. It will be the envy of all other towns I was told, but I digress... I await Phineas any moment now. I also got one for popping balloons a second ago, it would certainly have been either the first or the second one. I'm hoping it was the second. Some of the badges are hard to get: visit hundreds of towns, have hundreds of visitors. However, some are completely impossible for me - mainly the Streetpass ones since I never Streetpass, I can't, there's no one around. The fact I'll never get them all and I know that makes me somehow less interested in collecting them. They're a nice idea but just doesn't hit me like collecting everything else does.



Nice feat getting all of the Bugs.  Nice job getting the balloon popping bagde, I'm myself everyday trying to get the gold balloon popping bagde, very slowly, just 2 balloons a day.

Yeah, getting the good host bagde and traveller bagde is quite easy, but it's still taking quite long to get my silver and gold bagdes of those.

And I have the same problem with getting the streetpass bagdes, I live in the middle of no where, so I'm very VERY slowly getting the streetpass bagde, like 2-3 streetpasses every two years.

And yeah, the idea of bagdes was a good idea, instead of loosing interrest in bagdes because I can't get them all, I've gotten more interrest in just playing AC overall. Otherwise good luck getting more bagdes, even if it's taking a while!


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 20, 2015)

i got the gold badge for helping villagers (i forgot the name but yeah) on my mayor today :>
one of my side characters got the bronze refurbishing badge and another badge (i forgot which one lol) too!! cool stuff B)


----------



## Akimari (Aug 20, 2015)

So I'm finally getting streetpasses! Today I streetpassed the same person as yesterday which means there's a chance that I could actually get maybe even the bronze level for the streetpass badge by the end of the school year. Please don't leave school  Moss ;_;

I'm gonna have to be less lazy with catching bugs/fish as well so I can try to get the badges for, well, catching bugs and fish! I have some encyclopedia ones, but I kinda lazed down from catching them since I'm rich as hell + donate each bug immediately after they're added to my encyclopedia. 

I AM working hard towards the refurbishing badge though! Each time I do my daily stock check and buy at the Emporium, I go talk to Cyrus to see what's refurbishable and save the things that are. So far I'm at the bronze level. God I wish there was a way to check your progress with badges...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Akimari said:


> So I'm finally getting streetpasses! Today I streetpassed the same person as yesterday which means there's a chance that I could actually get maybe even the bronze level for the streetpass badge by the end of the school year. Please don't leave school  Moss ;_;
> 
> I'm gonna have to be less lazy with catching bugs/fish as well so I can try to get the badges for, well, catching bugs and fish! I have some encyclopedia ones, but I kinda lazed down from catching them since I'm rich as hell + donate each bug immediately after they're added to my encyclopedia.
> 
> I AM working hard towards the refurbishing badge though! Each time I do my daily stock check and buy at the Emporium, I go talk to Cyrus to see what's refurbishable and save the things that are. So far I'm at the bronze level. God I wish there was a way to check your progress with badges...



it's impossible to get streetpasses where i live. i went into the biggest city in my country and walked around in shopping malls and heavily populated ares for 4 hours but i only got one streetpass, and that was for pok?mon!!! i wish u good luck with the badge, i will probably never get it myself ):


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 20, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i got the gold badge for helping villagers (i forgot the name but yeah) on my mayor today :>
> one of my side characters got the bronze refurbishing badge and another badge (i forgot which one lol) too!! cool stuff B)



Nice! The town concierge bagde takes quite a while to get, I think you have to help villagers like 500 times? Alot!
Also nice getting that bronze bagde! I trying myslef to get the silver refurbishing bagde!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 20, 2015)

Akimari said:


> So I'm finally getting streetpasses! Today I streetpassed the same person as yesterday which means there's a chance that I could actually get maybe even the bronze level for the streetpass badge by the end of the school year. Please don't leave school  Moss ;_;
> 
> I'm gonna have to be less lazy with catching bugs/fish as well so I can try to get the badges for, well, catching bugs and fish! I have some encyclopedia ones, but I kinda lazed down from catching them since I'm rich as hell + donate each bug immediately after they're added to my encyclopedia.
> 
> I AM working hard towards the refurbishing badge though! Each time I do my daily stock check and buy at the Emporium, I go talk to Cyrus to see what's refurbishable and save the things that are. So far I'm at the bronze level. God I wish there was a way to check your progress with badges...



I wish it kept track of the progress too.  Some you can keep track of.  For the dream badge just take the amount you plan on dreaming.  Once your done write it the amount down.  For the fish amount caught badge I emptied my pockets and caught 16 fish and than release 4 than caught 4 more.  Dropped a shell on the ground each time for 20 fish.  Same for bugs and diving amounts.

For the tours I just kept track of items bought.  Just add the bought total to the medal total on the island to figure out how many more tours I needed.

For the redoing badge I just used the cardboard box and left it at retail.  It's only 10 bells to get redone.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 21, 2015)

*Bump*


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 21, 2015)

one of my side characters got the bronze hha badge today!! :> i decorated a room lol and it got  a lot of points


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 21, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> one of my side characters got the bronze hha badge today!! :> i decorated a room lol and it got  a lot of points



Nice job!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 21, 2015)

*Bump*


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 22, 2015)

*Bump*


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 22, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Beans (Aug 22, 2015)

As of right now, I only have the bronze Fishing Maniac [:


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 22, 2015)

Beans said:


> As of right now, I only have the bronze Fishing Maniac [:



Nice!  Good luck collecting more bagdes!


----------



## Beans (Aug 22, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice!  Good luck collecting more bagdes!


Thank you [:


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 22, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2015)

I have all gold medals except for like 5 unidentified medals 
I try and get gold medals before moving onto new medals


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome thread! I really like to collect badges in the game too, and I also like to check people's TPC and badges before I friend them. As of now, I've gotten the golden Balloon Sniper and some more gold badges, but I'm currently trying to get the gold K.K. slider Groupie, Remake Master, Billionaire, Famous Stalk Trader, and some more.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 22, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I have all gold medals except for like 5 unidentified medals
> I try and get gold medals before moving onto new medals



By medals I assume you mean bagdes! But nice to hear you have such an awesome collection!  Good luck getting those last bagdes! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Awesome thread! I really like to collect badges in the game too, and I also like to check people's TPC and badges before I friend them. As of now, I've gotten the golden Balloon Sniper and some more gold badges, but I'm currently trying to get the gold K.K. slider Groupie, Remake Master, Billionaire, Famous Stalk Trader, and some more.



Thanks! Nice getting the gold balloon popper bagde, I'm still trying to get it after months of popping a few balloons per day!  And good luck getting those bagdes! Nice to hear from lots of other people anjoying bagde collecting!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 22, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 23, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2015)

i got the bronze dreaming badge today!! super cool


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 23, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i got the bronze dreaming badge today!! super cool



Epic! I've been trying myself to get the silver version of that bagde! Good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

I woke up at 8am this morning to get turnips, after I sell I'm hopefully going to get the badge when you have 10 mil in your account.
I have around 6 mil. I make around 8 mil every time I get turnips so yay!
Also going to try to get the fish angler one today.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 23, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I woke up at 8am this morning to get turnips, after I sell I'm hopefully going to get the badge when you have 10 mil in your account.
> I have around 6 mil. I make around 8 mil every time I get turnips so yay!
> Also going to try to get the fish angler one today.



Nice! 8m seems so much! :O But as for me getting the same bagde as you is taking it's lovely time, I've had the game for two years and I still have not gotten that bagde! xD But still let's hope you get that bagde! And good luck getting more bagdes! 

(I'll be gone for the rest of the day, buying a new drumset, it feels like christmas)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

Ahh omg lucky, my dad won't let me buy one xD. 
I went to bed around 4am.... So yeah I'm super tired and living on Monster.
I really want a drum kit but . I don't have enough room 

- - - Post Merge - - -

yyyyassss just got the postmaster badge


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just got the Silver bug encyclopedia badge!  So excited!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

jcnorn said:


> I just got the Silver bug encyclopedia badge!  So excited!



Ahh congrats! I almost have that badge, but will for sure next month with the new bugs.


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you!  Yeah, it's hard to try and find all the bugs, some are still eluding me, but oh well!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

jcnorn said:


> Thank you!  Yeah, it's hard to try and find all the bugs, some are still eluding me, but oh well!



I know have all August Last chance bugs. And the SCORPIAN... God that scorpian was so hard to get, really.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 23, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ahh omg lucky, my dad won't let me buy one xD.
> I went to bed around 4am.... So yeah I'm super tired and living on Monster.
> I really want a drum kit but . I don't have enough room
> 
> ...



The reason I'm getting a myself a new drum kit, is because my band is recording it's first song! (We've been together for 5 years, and we've only written 1 song xD)

And I get someone not wanting to have a drum kit in their house, because a drum kit makes way mmore noise than you actually realise. And now back on topic! Nice job getting the master postman bagde!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> The reason I'm getting a myself a new drum kit, is because my band is recording it's first song! (We've been together for 5 years, and we've only written 1 song xD)
> 
> And I get someone not wanting to have a drum kit in their house, because a drum kit makes way mmore noise than you actually realise. And now back on topic! Nice job getting the master postman bagde!



Yeah , I was thinking of electronic.
And Thanks.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 23, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah , I was thinking of electronic.
> And Thanks.



Oki doki, and 

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Celty (Aug 23, 2015)

I feel like Phineas never comes to my town. >-<

The only badges I have that I remember off the top of my head are the first fossil & bug badge, and I'm pretty sure the second bell-pincher badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 23, 2015)

Celty said:


> I feel like Phineas never comes to my town. >-<
> 
> The only badges I have that I remember off the top of my head are the first fossil & bug badge, and I'm pretty sure the second bell-pincher badge.



Yeah I feel the same sometimes, because when I finally got 10m bells in my bank, I thought Phineas would show up, but after four days he showed up. Turns out he doesn't ever show up when it's raining or really cloudy, he only shows up when it's sunny or partially cloudy.

But other than that nice collection, and I don't remeber there being a bagde for fossils , otherwise nice colection!  Good luck getting bunch more o' bagdes!


----------



## Starlightz (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, my badge game is really weak compared to you guys xD

I've never really focused on badges but it's nice to get them. I think the issue is that Phineas literally never seems to come to my town, which is annoying. Other than that they're fun to work to!

If you guys are having issues with getting street passes, if you ever travel, take your 3ds to the airport! Especially if you have a layover in a popular airport. You get tons of street passes.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr. Badge Guy showed up when it was very cloudy and looked like it was going to rain.
Here is a link to the picture.
http://s6.postimg.org/no3wy36q9/HNI_0066.jpg


----------



## FelicityShadow (Aug 23, 2015)

I forgot to post that I got the Prof. of Entomology (aka the gold bug encyclopedia badge) some time ago! I'm really close to getting the billionaire badge. 

By the way, has anyone ever gotten or ever seen someone with all gold badges? I'm curious.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 24, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I forgot to post that I got the Prof. of Entomology (aka the gold bug encyclopedia badge) some time ago! I'm really close to getting the billionaire badge.
> 
> By the way, has anyone ever gotten or ever seen someone with all gold badges? I'm curious.



I've seen some with all gold badges at Club Tortimer.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 24, 2015)

Only pictures . I'm gonna get all gold! It might take like 5 years, but I shall do it


----------



## effys (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow, you guys have all the badges. I've got 17/24 and half of them are bronze


----------



## Kaede (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm getting there. 
Only 6 more silvers to replace with gold and I'm done.
Lot of them take forever to grind out, but it will be nice when its all over!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 24, 2015)

I got the gold playing time badge and the gold bell badge yesterday!
What I don't get is that the gold bell babe says its for people who've saved 1 billion, and people call it the bellionare badge, but to get it you only need 100 million... I don't think you can deposit as much as one billion, can you?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 24, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I got the gold playing time badge and the gold bell badge yesterday!
> What I don't get is that the gold bell babe says its for people who've saved 1 billion, and people call it the bellionare badge, but to get it you only need 100 million... I don't think you can deposit as much as one billion, can you?



Gold bell babe? I want that!
And congratulations! You have no life lmao (like me)


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

Only bronze I have are the dream and fishing one. Rest are gold.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 24, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I got the gold playing time badge and the gold bell badge yesterday!
> What I don't get is that the gold bell babe says its for people who've saved 1 billion, and people call it the bellionare badge, but to get it you only need 100 million... I don't think you can deposit as much as one billion, can you?



Wish it said a 100 million bells instead of a billion.  Club T players beg a lot and think I have a billion bells because of the badge.
I do have over a billion bells but gave 100 million to all 14 players for save keeping.  Also so they could get the ABM and the golden badges.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry for not telling that I'd be gone over the last 2 days. Now let's -
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​ this and back on topic! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Mr. Badge Guy showed up when it was very cloudy and looked like it was going to rain.
> Here is a link to the picture.
> http://s6.postimg.org/no3wy36q9/HNI_0066.jpg



Maybe he does show up when really cloudy, maybe I just got my information from the wron website! xD But still very interresting! (For me atleast)


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 25, 2015)

Last night Player 2 in my main town received her bronze letter writing badge.  At the time the sky was overcast and looked like it was going to rain.  2nd time it's happened now.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 25, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Last night Player 2 in my main town received her bronze letter writing badge.  At the time the sky was overcast and looked like it was going to rain.  2nd time it's happened now.



Nice! And looks like he can show up when it's cloudy/very cloudy, but ofcourse not when it's raining (I hope)


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 25, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 25, 2015)

Got the Town Concierge Badge with my mayor yesterday. Also, I have a table with all the badge requirements on it. Do you wanna post it on the main page? (It has the Japanese badge names, but they're pretty straightforward and sorted by bronze, silver, gold by type.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 25, 2015)

Got bronze ballon badge! Going to get the broze fish one, where you catch 500 fish. I have the bug one of that, but not the fish yet.


----------



## WynterFrost (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't have very many because the guy hardly comes to town, but my most recent one is the bronze HHA badge


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 26, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> Got the Town Concierge Badge with my mayor yesterday. Also, I have a table with all the badge requirements on it. Do you wanna post it on the main page? (It has the Japanese badge names, but they're pretty straightforward and sorted by bronze, silver, gold by type.



NIce job getting that awesome bagde!  And I would like to take a look at that image/table with a list of all the bagdes on then I could consider putting it on the main page! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Got bronze ballon badge! Going to get the broze fish one, where you catch 500 fish. I have the bug one of that, but not the fish yet.



Nice! Idk why but "Broze" sounds like a kind of material, named after "bro" xD, I know it's just a typo but it seems funny to me.
Back on topic, I should probably start working towards, getting those "catch an Infinite number of fish" bagdes, other than that good luck getting tose bagdes!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 26, 2015)

The catching amount of fish is something I regret not doing as I played.  I worked on just the bug amount and than saved the fish for last.  Should have caught some fish each night.   Player 3 has 1400 more for gold.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> NIce job getting that awesome bagde!  And I would like to take a look at that image/table with a list of all the bagdes on then I could consider putting it on the main page!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Lawl, yeah really not looking forward to trying to get them all even more :/. But yeah I'm trying to get them and he sea one up to bronze, then gonna get the ones up till silver. So on and so on..

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> The catching amount of fish is something I regret not doing as I played.  I worked on just the bug amount and than saved the fish for last.  Should have caught some fish each night.   Player 3 has 1400 more for gold.



Ohh xD. I recommend going to the island, that's where I do everything. Also work towards the medal badge there.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 27, 2015)

Phiness came today and gave me my Fish Angler badge!!! Yay! So now I'm going to get the diving one where you dive 100 times, then back to the bug silver! :3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes got skilled diver!!! . Now for silver bug catcher one


----------



## abby534534 (Aug 27, 2015)

I am working on the dream town bronze badge right now... it's really boring to just slowly cycle through dreams as a means to increase my counter :/


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 28, 2015)

Craig received his 2nd shopping badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 29, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Phiness came today and gave me my Fish Angler badge!!! Yay! So now I'm going to get the diving one where you dive 100 times, then back to the bug silver! :3
> 
> --------Post Merge--------
> 
> Yes got skilled diver!!! . Now for silver bug catcher one



Nice job!


----------



## mags (Aug 29, 2015)

I just need streertpass, impossible! silver and gold dream badge and gold visiting badge. I have all gold of he others.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2015)

mags said:


> I just need streertpass, impossible! silver and gold dream badge and gold visiting badge. I have all gold of he others.



Nice, and yup the streetpass bagde is way impossible for some people to get! Good luck getting  those last few bagdes, and nice collection!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 30, 2015)

Yay! I just got the Insect Encyclopidia. I now have 58 bugs whoop. Almost all bugs avalible in Summer. I got it due to catching a ant, catching a fly in a minute. I left some turnips outside to rot, and it's now Sunday so yay! . It's gonna be hard getting the peacock one, because I don't have any blue flowers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now I have a fly, lol


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

Akimari said:


> I have to wonder if I'll ever get the Streetpass badge. My next best bet is during this school year with my school full of 2k+ kids. I was hoping that I'd get at least SOME Streetpass whilst going to the movies yesterday but nothing... sigh.



I have street pass master ;-)


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 30, 2015)

Opened Town Lolly to work on it and my 3 side players received all fishing/diving encyclopedia badges.


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 30, 2015)

I reset last year and have been more focused on rebuilding than badges 
I'm gonna start avidly trying to fill my museum up and earn back my badges now though! I only have maybe 4 tops atm x)


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Opened Town Lolly to work on it and my 3 side players received all fishing/diving encyclopedia badges.



Nice job! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lPeachy said:


> I reset last year and have been more focused on rebuilding than badges
> I'm gonna start avidly trying to fill my museum up and earn back my badges now though! I only have maybe 4 tops atm x)



Nice, good luck getting more bagdes, also since you're focused on rebuilding your town I would suggest you just do small things to get closer to getting bagdes like maybe catching an inventory of fish/bugs or a few fish/bugs a every now and then when you are working on something, just so that when you get to working on bagdes it'll be easier or atleast less tedious getting those "catch 5000 stuff" bagdes! 
Sorry for the long message!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 1, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--​


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 3, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--​


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

got the Master Shopper badge.... hehehe

now i have 5 golden badges!! :>


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 3, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> got the Master Shopper badge.... hehehe
> 
> now i have 5 golden badges!! :>



Epic! good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

my side character just got the silver hha vadge :>


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 3, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> my side character just got the silver hha vadge :>



Nice! Thanks for taking the time to update from time to time!  Really appreciate it!


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 3, 2015)

I've gotten at least bronze in everything now! I'm sorry everyone's struggling so much with the streetpass badge, I got silver ages ago and should get the gold in a while... I'm lucky I live where I do, I guess. 

The island tour medals badge is SUCH a chore! I have the best luck with the Elite Ore tour... what do other people do?


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 3, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I've gotten at least bronze in everything now! I'm sorry everyone's struggling so much with the streetpass badge, I got silver ages ago and should get the gold in a while... I'm lucky I live where I do, I guess.
> 
> The island tour medals badge is SUCH a chore! I have the best luck with the Elite Ore tour... what do other people do?



You should feel lucky! (Atleast for the streetpass bagde) Nice collection btw! And I feel the same way about the tour bagde, personally I despise tours in general, but when I'm trying to get the bagde I usually do the Giant-dragonfly Tour. Since you get 20 per run on the Giant-dragonfly Tour. Other than that, nice collection and good luck getting more bagders!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 3, 2015)

The elite scavenger hunt is a good one to do by yourself.  16 medals and you can be done in 3 minutes or under.
Here is a blog with all the items in each house.  Helps to memorize them.
http://mayor-tut.tumblr.com/post/57880017793/how-to-beat-the-elite-scavenger-tour

I also like the giant dragonfly tour if I can find others to play.  Three players will get you 10 bonus medals if you get first place.  The scavenger hunt is faster.  I just tried the elite ore hunter badge and like that is fast and gives you high medals.

Last night Mr. Badge guy surprised Player 3 with the gold fish amount caught badge.  All 3 players have that badge now.
Next up working on the guest town mayor gold amount fish, bug and diving badge.  This time I'm trying to catch both fish and bugs to break it up.  20 of one and than I switch to the other.  At the end of the night I dive for 20 items.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 3, 2015)

I just got the tycoon bell saver (gold bell) badge! ;---; I've been working hard on trades and island bugs and fish and any other bell earning methods for this. I can finally stop saving bells!!!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 4, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I just got the tycoon bell saver (gold bell) badge! ;---; I've been working hard on trades and island bugs and fish and any other bell earning methods for this. I can finally stop saving bells!!!



Holy moly! Epic job! I want that bagde so badly but it just seems way too hard to get! I only have 14m in my bank. x(


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 4, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I just got the tycoon bell saver (gold bell) badge! ;---; I've been working hard on trades and island bugs and fish and any other bell earning methods for this. I can finally stop saving bells!!!



woahh good job!! I have like 30 million, a lot of it is from selling tbt.

And chocofruit: ikr!! i've been selling tbt for bells so i have like 30 million.... i might try to get enough for the badge one day..... one .... day....

- - - Post Merge - - -

my side cahracter got the backyard gardener badge!! cool


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 4, 2015)

Haha thanks guys! I sold 100 TBT for 20milliom of it. The rest was from bug and fish farming as well as trading here on BTb as well as other sites. I definitely recommend saving any rare stuff to sell it here. That gave me the most bells I believe. Oh and if you haven't heard of the lazy villager trick, I suggest you look that up. 

By the way nice job lencurryboy! That was a tough one for me to complete. So many flowers! 

I also got my last diving seafood, so I'm expecting the gold badge for that. It's snowing in my town though so I'll probably have to wait.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 4, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I've gotten at least bronze in everything now! I'm sorry everyone's struggling so much with the streetpass badge, I got silver ages ago and should get the gold in a while... I'm lucky I live where I do, I guess.
> 
> The island tour medals badge is SUCH a chore! I have the best luck with the Elite Ore tour... what do other people do?



wow... seriously how??? do u get??? streetpasses??? i've gotten one ever for animal crossing and that made me like the most excited person ever because no one else ever has their 3ds with them )):

i usually do the hammer tours, they're quick and give me 12 medals each time so yeah :>


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 4, 2015)

I do spider crab and tuna tours, you get 20 each and they are super easy


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 4, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I've gotten at least bronze in everything now! I'm sorry everyone's struggling so much with the streetpass badge, I got silver ages ago and should get the gold in a while... I'm lucky I live where I do, I guess.
> 
> The island tour medals badge is SUCH a chore! I have the best luck with the Elite Ore tour... what do other people do?



I wish I could go to where you live for those streetpasses! ;--; I would be jumping for joy for even the bronze! 

Like the others have said, giant dragonfly is one of the best ones. I like it because you don't have to walk slowly for this one. I typically get the minimum required for the 20 medals and just stop and take a break. I also like the firefly tour and the tuna kahuna. I do agree with you. The island tour medals badge took so long to do. I'm so happy I did that last summer.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the tour advice, I appreciate it! The dragonfly tour seems like a good one, I'd been ignoring it till now. 

And the streetpass is easier if you live somewhere a) densely populated, and b) with a lot of kids, and I really lucked out when I lived in Centerbury, England for a few years because there are a ton of kids there, often in huge groups on school trips from France or Spain. Kind of annoying for getting places, but really good for streetpass 

(Also, kinda morbid, but childrens' wards on hospitals are great for streetpass because kids in hospital are always playing their 3DSs because there's nothing else to do. I've got a chronically sick friend, and whenever I see him in hospital, I'll get 10 passes...)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 4, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Thanks for all the tour advice, I appreciate it! The dragonfly tour seems like a good one, I'd been ignoring it till now.
> 
> And the streetpass is easier if you live somewhere a) densely populated, and b) with a lot of kids, and I really lucked out when I lived in Centerbury, England for a few years because there are a ton of kids there, often in huge groups on school trips from France or Spain. Kind of annoying for getting places, but really good for streetpass
> 
> (Also, kinda morbid, but childrens' wards on hospitals are great for streetpass because kids in hospital are always playing their 3DSs because there's nothing else to do. I've got a chronically sick friend, and whenever I see him in hospital, I'll get 10 passes...)



London is amazing. I get like 20+ in a full day in central London. But yeah I assume it would be like that.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 5, 2015)

So today I got the Prof. Of seafood gold badge like I knew I was getting. Phineas then surprised me with not one, but TWO more badges: the golden ballon master badge and the silver great hostess badge! I'm so happy right now!! :') Hopefully when I get a nice week of Nintendo wifi, I can do a giveaway to thank everyone who has visited my town and purchased something from me.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 5, 2015)

After catching a pill bug for Stitches, I got awarded with another badge: expert bug catcher silver badge! Now I just need to catch 3000 more bugs for gold. ;--;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 6, 2015)

Got some new badges! . Slowly but surely working my way up.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Got some new badges! . Slowly but surely working my way up.



Nice! You've made quite alot of progress since you first posted on this thread! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knopekin said:


> Thanks for all the tour advice, I appreciate it! The dragonfly tour seems like a good one, I'd been ignoring it till now.
> 
> And the streetpass is easier if you live somewhere a) densely populated, and b) with a lot of kids, and I really lucked out when I lived in Centerbury, England for a few years because there are a ton of kids there, often in huge groups on school trips from France or Spain. Kind of annoying for getting places, but really good for streetpass
> 
> (Also, kinda morbid, but childrens' wards on hospitals are great for streetpass because kids in hospital are always playing their 3DSs because there's nothing else to do. I've got a chronically sick friend, and whenever I see him in hospital, I'll get 10 passes...)



Nice hearing someone else also like the Giant-dragonfly Tour. Alot of people usually dismiss it because it's 7 mins long, and it only takes 3-5 to get all 10 dragonfly's. But I use those last few minutes that are left just as a brake, so I'm not grinding every second away on tours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FelicityShadow said:


> After catching a pill bug for Stitches, I got awarded with another badge: expert bug catcher silver badge! Now I just need to catch 3000 more bugs for gold. ;--;



Nice! It's unbelievable that they made the amount to catch 5000 bugs, I mean like seriously, 5000!?! But oh well, I guess it's seems like a more "even"/"perfect" than 4000. Other than that good luck catching 3k more bugs! xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah I have been doing the dragonfly one too! It's super easy. I do that one along with spider crab and tuna.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah I have been doing the dragonfly one too! It's super easy. I do that one along with spider crab and tuna.



Nice, I usually try to avoid tours where I need to dive, I'm terrible at "competetive" diving! xD And also, isn't the tuna-kahuna tour the only other tour where you get 20 medals for gold? I think so.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 6, 2015)

Tuna, dragonfly and spider crab!
The best ones


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 7, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Tuna, dragonfly and spider crab!
> The best ones



So I see now, that there are 3 tours that give 20 medals per gold run!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 7, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> So I see now, that there are 3 tours that give 20 medals per gold run!



Yup! Tuna and dragonfly are the easiest. Spider crab is a little hard... :/. Tunas pretty easy


----------



## Klave (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm terrible at diving too haha. I was going to post my medals but I'll wait until I can miiverse screenshot it~
I have the silver island medals tour. 

I like the Dragonfly Tour (20 medals at Gold, nice) but it is 7 minutes so not the most efficient medals per minute - about 2.85. I feel like the most efficient ones are the Elite Hammer Tour and the Elite Scavenger Hunt Tour. I hit the machine until it falls over and rest for the remainder of the tour. For the scavenger hunt, the tour normally only takes around 3 minutes because it ends as soon as you find the items. Both of them are around 4-5 medals per minute which is really nice.

I'm working towards my Silver fishing badge and the Gold turnip badge right now though! Oh also the bronze dreaming one, since I haven't done that.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 7, 2015)

Klave said:


> I'm terrible at diving too haha. I was going to post my medals but I'll wait until I can miiverse screenshot it~
> I have the silver island medals tour.
> 
> I like the Dragonfly Tour (20 medals at Gold, nice) but it is 7 minutes so not the most efficient medals per minute - about 2.85. I feel like the most efficient ones are the Elite Hammer Tour and the Elite Scavenger Hunt Tour. I hit the machine until it falls over and rest for the remainder of the tour. For the scavenger hunt, the tour normally only takes around 3 minutes because it ends as soon as you find the items. Both of them are around 4-5 medals per minute which is really nice.
> ...



Nice, and yeah I heard that those tours give extra medals per minute, but saldy I'm a really lazy person so I get tired of grinding, so as for the Giant-dragonfly tour, it's perfect for me, it takes 3 - 5 mins to get gold then the last few mins I just take a brake, so that I don't bore/grind myself to death. 
Other than that, I think that those tours are better in the long run for people who really want to get medals fast.

Also lookign forward to seeing you medals (Bagdes, I hope)!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 7, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yup! Tuna and dragonfly are the easiest. Spider crab is a little hard... :/. Tunas pretty easy



Yeah I feel the same way. Spider crab is hard to get the 20 medals each time and it takes a lot of button mashing. I'm usually tired after that one! 

I've decided that since I can't work on traveling and hosting because of my school's wifi, I'll be working on catcher, angler, and diver badges. I'll probably start with diving since that's lower I think and I already had silver. Then I'll move on to bug catching and then angler.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 7, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Yeah I feel the same way. Spider crab is hard to get the 20 medals each time and it takes a lot of button mashing. I'm usually tired after that one!
> 
> I've decided that since I can't work on traveling and hosting because of my school's wifi, I'll be working on catcher, angler, and diver badges. I'll probably start with diving since that's lower I think and I already had silver. Then I'll move on to bug catching and then angler.



Exact same. I have bronze in all of them, Trying to get to gold in diving then do the rest cause I'm lazy.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 7, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Exact same. I have bronze in all of them, Trying to get to gold in diving then do the rest cause I'm lazy.



Haha good luck to the both of us then! 

I hope one day I will see an all gold badge on my profile. I've decided though that as long as I get all except for streetpass gold, then I can start working on making a permanent layout of the town.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 7, 2015)

Player 2 in my main town received the redone furniture gold badge.  All players have that badge now.
Working on letter writing, helping villagers and gameplay for Player 2/ 3.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 7, 2015)

I completed my first goal today, at least bronze in all of them, I was missing the one for dreams but I dreamt for a couple of hours yesterday and today Phineas appeared  Now off to get at least silver but that seems so hard for some of them


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2015)

i should start writing letters again but it's so annoying that they spam you back and that you have to delete all your letters to have room to send more... i use my letters as storage so it's really annoying that i don't have a lot after i've sent letters ):


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow! Here's been alot of posts since I was gone1  Thank you guys!

And... let's not forget one thing... Bumping!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i should start writing letters again but it's so annoying that they spam you back and that you have to delete all your letters to have room to send more... i use my letters as storage so it's really annoying that i don't have a lot after i've sent letters ):



I totally agree, but not on the villagers sending letters back thing. I hate writing the letter, even if it's just a letter (Alphabetical, let's not confuse them) spammed again and again, like "M" or something. It's just tedious to do.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> I totally agree, but not on the villagers sending letters back thing. I hate writing the letter, even if it's just a letter (Alphabetical, let's not confuse them) spammed again and again, like "M" or something. It's just tedious to do.



same!!! i like getting letters from my villagers and i'd like to respond more often but it's really tedious. also kinda annoying if you wanna send then gifts because back qhen i used to send my villagers tons of letters i'd send them random clothing and furniture and today.... all the houses... are a total mess... ;;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 8, 2015)

I just sent them letters to get there photos, it took me around a month to get the gold badge :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay! Just got the pro diver badge


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 8, 2015)

Guest town and Town Lolly mayors received the silver K.K. Slider badge.   Town Lolly dropped by the guest town to listen to the music.  26 more songs to go.

All my side players stopped sending presents in my main town.  Player 2 changed the stain glass lamp for all the girl villagers.  The next day the mayor or the side player were asked to either replace them or buy them.  So it's an empty letter or a piece of fruit.


----------



## Bjork (Sep 8, 2015)

i have one for playing a buttload and fishing maniac


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 9, 2015)

i don't think i'll ever get the kk badges, i forget to do it almost ever week


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 9, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i don't think i'll ever get the kk badges, i forget to do it almost ever week



Yeah, the same, I've been promising myself to listen to 10 - 20 songs each time he comes to town, but I keep forgetting! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 9, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

Can't remember the last time I got a badge


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 9, 2015)

Toadette said:


> Can't remember the last time I got a badge



Well, then it must've been quite a while since you last got one! xD Good luck getting bagdes!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 9, 2015)

Lazytown mayor got her gold amount bug badge last night.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 10, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Lazytown mayor got her gold amount bug badge last night.



Epic!  That bagde takes quiet a while to get!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 10, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 11, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 11, 2015)

Lazytown started off as a side town and earned a lot of bells for my main town.  No villagers to worry about leaving or going.
It's now a real town and was just collecting bugs/fish.  I just started working on her bug/fish/diving collect in the last few weeks.
All were at silver so I'm hoping the fish amount will be next.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2015)

i got the bronze catalog badge on my side character!


----------



## mags (Sep 12, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice, and yup the streetpass bagde is way impossible for some people to get! Good luck getting  those last few bagdes, and nice collection!



Thank you


----------



## Klave (Sep 12, 2015)

These are my badges! Working towards the Silver Fishing badge slowly and hopefully I can get the Fishing Encyclopaedia Gold badge soon too!

I've also been slowly dreaming to get that bronze badge and I plan on seeing KK Slider today to get that bronze one. After that, I only need a bronze Streetpass and Visitor badge to have no empty slots!


----------



## HHoney (Sep 12, 2015)

Yesterday my mayor got 3 badges in my second town. I kept asking him "Gramps, may I have another badge?" And he kept saying yes!!!

I got two badges from him, then did a favor for a villager, and he was back for helping villagers bronze badge!!!

I was so happy!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 12, 2015)

H-Star said:


> Yesterday my mayor got 3 badges in my second town. I kept asking him "Gramps, may I have another badge?" And he kept saying yes!!!
> 
> I got two badges from him, then did a favor for a villager, and he was back for helping villagers bronze badge!!!
> 
> I was so happy!



Nice!  Good job! Most be epic to get multiple bagdes! I only get one each time he visits.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Klave said:


> These are my badges! Working towards the Silver Fishing badge slowly and hopefully I can get the Fishing Encyclopaedia Gold badge soon too!
> 
> I've also been slowly dreaming to get that bronze badge and I plan on seeing KK Slider today to get that bronze one. After that, I only need a bronze Streetpass and Visitor badge to have no empty slots!



Nice seeing your bagdes! It's actualy quiet some time since someone last posted a picture of their bagdes, it's good finally seeing one again! Good luck getting the dream bagde and K.K. Slider bagde! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> i got the bronze catalog badge on my side character!



Nice!  Good luck getting more bagdes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Lazytown started off as a side town and earned a lot of bells for my main town.  No villagers to worry about leaving or going.
> It's now a real town and was just collecting bugs/fish.  I just started working on her bug/fish/diving collect in the last few weeks.
> All were at silver so I'm hoping the fish amount will be next.



I always find it really hard to maintain side towns! You must be very active and a sorted person! Your doing an epic job! 

Nice, it always takes SOO long to get the "Catch 5000" fish/bugs bagdes I'm only at bronze, it's epic hearing you have so many silver/gold versions of those bagdes!


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2015)

I've just recently gotten the Good Samaritan badge- bronze. I have bronze fishing, fossil and diving, as well. I'm trying to get more because I love achievements. xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 12, 2015)

Jill said:


> I've just recently gotten the Good Samaritan badge- bronze. I have bronze fishing, fossil and diving, as well. I'm trying to get more because I love achievements. xD



Epic job!  I also love achievements/bagdes, I've meet very few people who didn't like the idea of bagdes! Awesome!


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 12, 2015)

Is this the place where I can register my hatred for the amount of times you have to dream to get the Dream Suite badges? Because I'd really like to D: Each time takes so long!!!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 12, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Is this the place where I can register my hatred for the amount of times you have to dream to get the Dream Suite badges? Because I'd really like to D: Each time takes so long!!!



Yes! This is that place! xD I too think it's VERY tedious to dream for hours on end. And also 500 times... Like it's... That's too much!! I also think it's too much to catch 5000bugs & fish!

Also very nice amount of bells, exactly 1,000. Perfect!


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 12, 2015)

Hahaha, yeah. I love unlocking achievements, but it's a shame when you're reduced to just doing something repetitively for the sake of completion (she says, as KK Slider performs endless shows to an uncaring audience on her 3DS).

And thanks! I hadn't noticed that!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 12, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Hahaha, yeah. I love unlocking achievements, but it's a shame when you're reduced to just doing something repetitively for the sake of completion (she says, as KK Slider performs endless shows to an uncaring audience on her 3DS).
> 
> And thanks! I hadn't noticed that!



Yeah, can't believe I hadn't thought about it like that, the amount is so high, that some people just grind and grind to get the bagde. And yeah, it would e funny if K.K. had consciouss, it would be funny to hear from him! xD


----------



## Klave (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm currently grinding for the KK badge. I hope that I can get up to 50 soon, but I haven't even got the badge for 20 yet. ^-^;
I hope that letting him decide the song and repeats count for the badge!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 12, 2015)

Klave said:


> I'm currently grinding for the KK badge. I hope that I can get up to 50 soon, but I haven't even got the badge for 20 yet. ^-^;
> I hope that letting him decide the song and repeats count for the badge!



That should count towards the bagde, if not then I'm the king of the Milkyway galaxy... It was interresting typing that... xD Other than that Goodluck grinding towards tha' bagde!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 12, 2015)

Sometimes K.K. Slider will spam you with the same song over and over if you pick random.
I didn't know about all the badges early on and missed a lot of K.K Slider shows.  So I did the request trick a lot.
If you have 2 3DS and another town send a player over.   You get 2 players done at the same time.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 12, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Sometimes K.K. Slider will spam you with the same song over and over if you pick random.
> I didn't know about all the badges early on and missed a lot of K.K Slider shows.  So I did the request trick a lot.
> If you have 2 3DS and another town send a player over.   You get 2 players done at the same time.



Huh? I didn't know you could get 2 or even 4 character K.K. bagdes at the same time!  Awesome information man!  Thank you!


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

I have:
-Skilled Bug Catcher
-Insect Maniac
-Bronze Medalist
-Avid Bell Saver
-Wealthy Bell Saver
-Village Representative


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 12, 2015)

meelz_xo said:


> I have:
> -Skilled Bug Catcher
> -Insect Maniac
> -Bronze Medalist
> ...



Nice collection!  Epic job collection 10m bells! If you ever see this : How many bells do you have? I have about 16 - 17m.
Thank you for posting you bagdes!


----------



## deztora (Sep 12, 2015)

deztora said:


> Wow, awesome thread! Now everyone can look at all my hard work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPDATE!!






Everyone look!! 

Now if only I could find some weed-filled towns... >_<


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 13, 2015)

deztora said:


> Now if only I could find some weed-filled towns... >_<



Try PMing people with cycling threads, they always have weed-filled towns and maybe someone nice will let you come over


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 13, 2015)

Here are my badges:

Bronze Skilled Bug Catcher
Bronze Skilled Angler
Silver Pro Diver
Silver Insect Encycopedia (I just need to catch a house centipede, and then I'll have all the bugs.)
Silver Fish Encycopedia
Silver Seafood Encycopedia
Silver Balloon Buster
Bronze Medalist
Gold Garden Specialist
Bronze Weed Hunter
Gold Tycoon Bell Saver
Gold Master Shopper
Bronze Refurbishing Beginner
Catalogue Maniac Silver
Happy Homer Gold
Bronze K.K. Slider Fan
Gold Town Concierge
Gold Postmaster
Bronze Dreamer
Silver Village Leader


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 13, 2015)

Lucky me! I just got the gold letters badge


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 13, 2015)

Just started to crack back down after a break. So far no new, but i got Wolfgangs photo


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 13, 2015)

deztora said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic!!! You're so close to finishing the entire thing! I shall salute you! Thou shalt continueth and finisheth this graveth tasketh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> Lucky me! I just got the gold letters badge



Epic! That was a very quick update! xD It must've been so tedious getting the gold bagde, atleast it's kinda tedious for me, still trying to get that bagde! Good luck getting more bagdes! 


- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Just started to crack back down after a break. So far no new, but i got Wolfgangs photo



Those photos are what made you get da gold letter bagde, right? Now you're finally getting those photos! xD


----------



## Klave (Sep 13, 2015)

deztora said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow that must have taken a very long time and a ton of effort! I see you've even got 1000 streetpassed, woah!!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 13, 2015)

woahhh, i'm seriously impressed by your badge collections ;; especially the streetpass ones like whoaa


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 13, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Epic!!! You're so close to finishing the entire thing! I shall salute you! Thou shalt continueth and finisheth this graveth tasketh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lol yeah I wasn't even trying to get it. But yeahhh that's how it went. I have Katie and Wolfgangs photo, the plan is to get all my dreamies, and all the special characters photos.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't really concentrate much on getting badges but here are mine:





I might start trying to get gold ones now though as I haven't got much else to do in game.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 13, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> I don't really concentrate much on getting badges but here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice collection you got there!  That was kind of the same reason why I started really getting in to bagde collecting I noticed there wasn't as much to do around town then I just boosted my interrest in bagdes!  Btw God luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 13, 2015)

Lazytown mayor received the gold diving amount badge last night.  It was a nice surprise.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 14, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Lazytown mayor received the gold diving amount badge last night.  It was a nice surprise.



Nice!  1000 Sea creatures.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 14, 2015)

I did a bit of grinding on Dream and Bug catching, not sure if I got enough for a medal because it has been raining all day.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 14, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Epic! That was a very quick update! xD It must've been so tedious getting the gold bagde, atleast it's kinda tedious for me, still trying to get that bagde! Good luck getting more bagdes!



Yeah, I was surprised too, I wasn't expecting a badge and not at all I actually didn't tried to get that one, I just wrote them a letter whenever I felt like


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 15, 2015)

Just posted my new bagde picture on the main page! Here's a look at it!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 15, 2015)

Mayor from Town Lolly received her gold K.K. Slider badge.  She dropped by lazytown to listen to some music with the mayor.
Lazytown mayor has to wait till it clear for the gold badge.   Last night the town had it's first snow flurries.  Two more day and it will be December.


----------



## Klave (Sep 15, 2015)

It's been raining for the last three days so I don't know if I did enough to get badges. 
I'm pretty sure that I have the bronze K.K. Slider badge though, I watched a lot of his live shows on Saturday.


----------



## deztora (Sep 15, 2015)

Klave said:


> Oh wow that must have taken a very long time and a ton of effort! I see you've even got 1000 streetpassed, woah!!


Ahaha, I can thank Otakon for that one! I periodically took out my DS and cleared my streetpasses so I could get more. I got my gold badge on the final day, while at the airport to go home, even.

Well, I was already on silver by that time, but even that was because of other, more local cons. Seriously, want streetpasses? Go to an anime con! I promise you it works.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 16, 2015)

deztora said:


> Ahaha, I can thank Otakon for that one! I periodically took out my DS and cleared my streetpasses so I could get more. I got my gold badge on the final day, while at the airport to go home, even.
> 
> Well, I was already on silver by that time, but even that was because of other, more local cons. Seriously, want streetpasses? Go to an anime con! I promise you it works.



I will go on an anime con spree if it's the last thing I need for all gold badges. 

I wish I could update but for now I'm still working on gold diving while collecting Pascal furniture.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 16, 2015)

there are only a few cons where i live and they cost so much money ugh.... also all the weeaboos will be there... but... i could sacrifice my dignity and soul to get at leAST the first streetpass badge....


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 16, 2015)

Lucky me! I got the silver fish catalogue badge and the gold diving catalogue badge


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 16, 2015)

Okay, here we go...

My badges are:

- Expert Bug Catcher (silver)
- Insect Encyclopedia (silver)
- Fish Maniac (bronze)
- Seafood Encyclopedia (silver)
- Balloon Buster (silver)
- Silver Medallist (I don't think I need to say whether this one was bronze, silver or gold)
- Gardening Specialist (gold)
- Weed Hunter (bronze)
- Wealthy Bell Saver (silver)
- Amateur Turnip Trader (bronze)
- Good Shopper (bronze)
- Refurbishing Expert (silver)
- Catalog Maniac Bronze (again, pretty obvious what this is)
- Happy Homer Bronze (GEE, I WONDER WHAT THIS ONE IS.)
- K.K. Slider Fangirl (silver)
- Great Samaritan (silver)
- Streetpass Beginner (bronze)
- Dreamer (bronze)
- Villager of Honor (gold)

No badge - 5
Bronze badge - 8
Silver badge - 9
Gold badge - 2


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Okay, here we go...
> 
> My badges are:
> 
> ...



Nice collection, and I gotta say you gott an awesome homour! xD I a lil' laugh from this.


----------



## Klave (Sep 17, 2015)

I finally ran into Phineas this evening and got some badges! 

-Bronze KK Slider badge
-Silver KK Slider badge
-Silver Diving Badge
-Bronze Dreamer badge

And after selling the turnips, I ran into him again! This time I got:
-Gold Turnip Badge

Woohoo! Still working on that silver fishing badge and gold medalist badge. Hopefully I will get the bronze Streetpass and Visitor badges at some point.

Oh and I'm one fish away from the Gold Fishing Encyclopaedia badge and two bugs away for the Bug Encyclopaedia. Unfortunately they won't be appearing until November so I have to wait a couple months.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 18, 2015)

Klave said:


> I finally ran into Phineas this evening and got some badges!
> 
> -Bronze KK Slider badge
> -Silver KK Slider badge
> ...



Nice job getting so many bagdes at once!  And nice job getting the gold turnip bagde!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 18, 2015)

I was not expecting this. I got the expert angler badge (silver fishing)! Now I have all silver for the number of things I need to catch. Now I have a mix of gold and silver badges with the only two missing badges being the streetpass and the dream badges. I'm getting there. Glad to finally update with something. 

By the way, good job everybody. Keep it up!


----------



## Akimari (Sep 18, 2015)

Here are all my badges as of today! I accidentally acquired the silver fish encyclopedia one whilst trying to aim for the bronze fish catching one, but I guess it's better than nothing. Getting a gold Shopper and Happy Home badge was pretty simple really, especially if you buy out Gracie's shop everyday for a few days. 

I always thought that the Streetpass badge would be a lost cause for me, especially when I got no Streetpasses at a public fair back in August, but since school started I've been averaging at least 1 Streetpass everyday, hell today I ended up getting 3! I'm sure getting the gold one is next to impossible, but it's nice to know that I'll at least have some form of the Streetpass badge soon.

I really need to fish and dive more though. I didn't do it in this town much since it was a reset and I didn't need to fish or dive a lot for money since I brought all my money over. 

I actually had a silver gardener badge, but I reverted back to a save of mine that was a few days older than the one I had, and I hadn't acquired that badge yet on that save. At least I know I'm kinda close.

I forget how many dreams will warrant me a gold dreamer badge, but with how often I use the Dream Suite, I'm sure I'll get there.


----------



## butterflygems31 (Sep 18, 2015)

My most recent one is the gold medallist badge.  Never going on any more tours again at least with my mayor. Others that I picked up since I last updated was silver weeding and balloon popping, bronze bug catching, refurbishing and the one that looked impossible 100 streetpass tags. I got a lot of luck for that from a large end of summer fair. Absolutely need to save to go to a fan convention. 
(On a side note, the complete gold collection looks really nice on the ds which I saw in the home showcase but I can conclude they were not earned legitimately by looking at the dream address.)

Next I will probably be finishing off my insect and seafood encyclopedia along with the silver catching bugs/fishing/diving badges.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 18, 2015)

butterflygems31 said:


> one that looked impossible 100 streetpass tags



That's for bronze, gold is 1000!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 18, 2015)

Lazytown mayor walked outside and Mr. Badge was at the door with the gold fish amount caught badge.


----------



## deztora (Sep 18, 2015)

butterflygems31 said:


> (On a side note, the complete gold collection looks really nice on the ds which I saw in the home showcase but I can conclude they were not earned legitimately by looking at the dream address.)


I'm curious about this. Could you elaborate? How could you tell they weren't legitimately earned by the dream address?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 18, 2015)

I got two badges today. One was for helping the villagers,  and I can't for the life of me remember the second.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 18, 2015)

deztora said:


> I'm curious about this. Could you elaborate? How could you tell they weren't legitimately earned by the dream address?



They saw stuff that is not legally possible, so if the person cheated in their town they surely cheated on their badges.


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 18, 2015)

I got the stalk market badge today.  just the bronze one...


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 19, 2015)

just got the bronze gardening badge- i planted fruit on the beach until the Badge Man showed up...


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 19, 2015)

Got my silver weeding badge


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 19, 2015)

I got while away at school, the Refurbishing silver and Dreamer badge. It was raining for 5 days or so, so I had no Badges,


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys, I'll most likely not be answering comments or posts on BTF for awhile, I'll still be around reading all the posts and comments but, I'm currently trying to resolve alot of personnal issues. I'm going to a therapist, & I'm sadly to depressed (I have depression) for right now, to answer comments and posts.

I'll still answer posts but just not as often as I did, I'll also keep bumping this if it runs out or stuff..


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2015)

I recently got the silver Insect Encyclopedia badge, skilled angler and backyard gardener :3


----------



## VioletLynx (Sep 19, 2015)

Here are my current badges! Sorry, phone quality??


I'm working on getting the gold bug and diving encyclopedia badges, the gold bell saver badge, gold catalog badge, gold samaritan badge, gold villager of honor badge, gold dreamer badge... most of the other ones I'm not sure I'll even go for? But I'm so close to getting the encyclopedia badges! Just two more bugs and three more... uh... diving fish, I guess?  I was so happy to complete my fish encyclopedia a few days ago when I got a salmon > v < And I'm sure if I take off the theme challenge from the HHA I'll get the gold HHA badge right away, so :U​


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 19, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Guys, I'll most likely not be answering comments or posts on BTF for awhile, I'll still be around reading all the posts and comments but, I'm currently trying to resolve alot of personnal issues. I'm going to a therapist, & I'm sadly to depressed (I have depression) for right now, to answer comments and posts.
> 
> I'll still answer posts but just not as often as I did, I'll also keep bumping this if it runs out or stuff..



First of all, Hun ... Just replying to your post above ... I am sending warm thoughts and a hug from a stranger  ... Depression can be very hard to deal with and I am glad that you are seeing a therapist ... Remember ... One day at a time, and sometimes in really hard days, it is moment to moment, but you will get through them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is my current badge situation:





I am very happy because last night I finally got my Gold Weed Busting Menace badge! Lol
So now I need to bring my last 3 silver badges up to gold, K.K. Slider, Letter Author, and StreetPass Expert ... And then finally, I need to do LOTS of dreaming, as my Dreamer badge is only a Bronze.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 19, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Guys, I'll most likely not be answering comments or posts on BTF for awhile, I'll still be around reading all the posts and comments but, I'm currently trying to resolve alot of personnal issues. I'm going to a therapist, & I'm sadly to depressed (I have depression) for right now, to answer comments and posts.
> 
> I'll still answer posts but just not as often as I did, I'll also keep bumping this if it runs out or stuff..



Too bad, I liked reading your replies. Get better


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Guys, I'll most likely not be answering comments or posts on BTF for awhile, I'll still be around reading all the posts and comments but, I'm currently trying to resolve alot of personnal issues. I'm going to a therapist, & I'm sadly to depressed (I have depression) for right now, to answer comments and posts.
> 
> I'll still answer posts but just not as often as I did, I'll also keep bumping this if it runs out or stuff..



Hey don't worry about us. Go ahead and take time off for yourself. Don't worry about getting better asap. Just take it at your own pace with your therapist. I've gone through counseling myself, and I'm really glad that you took it upon yourself to see a therapist. *hugs* I hope my love and warm feelings reach out to you, even through technology.  

On a note about badges, anyone have any tips for me for the dream suite badge? I know it's just going back and forth but I get very bored of them. I can't do them anyway cause it needs Internet and I don't have it for my 3ds, but I wanna get tips for when I'm able to do it. I'm also thinking of holding a fishing/bug catching contest someday to help everyone get the motivation to catch bugs and fish for those badges. Is that a good idea?


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 19, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> anyone have any tips for me for the dream suite badge?



Do it while watching a movie or something, it's less tedious.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 19, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> First of all, Hun ... Just replying to your post above ... I am sending warm thoughts and a hug from a stranger  ... Depression can be very hard to deal with and I am glad that you are seeing a therapist ... Remember ... One day at a time, and sometimes in really hard days, it is moment to moment, but you will get through them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you for saying those nice words.  It's nice seeing so nice people out there! And I gotta say, I'm stunned at how nice your bagdes look with all of those gold ones!

Clinical Depression is terrible, just getting out of bed is a struggle, because I feel like all the stuff I do is for 0 good. It also feels like there's a person in the back of your mind 24/7 telling you no one cares about you, or everyone hates you. It's just terrible. 

But atleast there are nice people out there who understand, what depression is, and that I can't control my mood! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FelicityShadow said:


> Hey don't worry about us. Go ahead and take time off for yourself. Don't worry about getting better asap. Just take it at your own pace with your therapist. I've gone through counseling myself, and I'm really glad that you took it upon yourself to see a therapist. *hugs* I hope my love and warm feelings reach out to you, even through technology.
> 
> On a note about badges, anyone have any tips for me for the dream suite badge? I know it's just going back and forth but I get very bored of them. I can't do them anyway cause it needs Internet and I don't have it for my 3ds, but I wanna get tips for when I'm able to do it. I'm also thinking of holding a fishing/bug catching contest someday to help everyone get the motivation to catch bugs and fish for those badges. Is that a good idea?



Thank you, for those nice words!  What I usually did when trying to get the dream suite bagde is, I updated my dream so that I would get 5000 bells. Then, I would use those bells for dreaming, which is exactly 10 dreams. I did this every other day. And that's actually a good idea! I myself had trouble gaining motivation to catch up to 5000 bugs! 


And you warm feelings surely reached and put a smile on my face! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> Too bad, I liked reading your replies. Get better



Thank you!  I often thought my comments were for nothing and no one cared (Because of depression) but now I see, some people actually cared! Thank you for that!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 19, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Thank you for saying those nice words.  It's nice seeing so nice people out there! And I gotta say, I'm stunned at how nice your bagdes look with all of those gold ones!
> 
> Clinical Depression is terrible, just getting out of bed is a struggle, because I feel like all the stuff I do is for 0 good. It also feels like there's a person in the back of your mind 24/7 telling you no one cares about you, or everyone hates you. It's just terrible.
> 
> ...


No I loved reading them! I'm obsessed with all things badges, so I always stalked when I saw you responded xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 19, 2015)

Slammint said:


> No I loved reading them! I'm obsessed with all things badges, so I always stalked when I saw you responded xD



Thank you so much!  Thank you guys for caring so much!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 19, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Thank you so much!  Thank you guys for caring so much!



Yw, I'm going to take a break too.... I probably won't be on anymore.
It's just getting too much and all. Plus I can't go on during the week anyway. School, GSCE, and mental problems just be getting me down. Good luck with the badge hunting.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 19, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yw, I'm going to take a break too.... I probably won't be on anymore.
> It's just getting too much and all. Plus I can't go on during the week anyway. School, GSCE, and mental problems just be getting me down. Good luck with the badge hunting.



I see, though I'm not gonna take abreak from BTF, I'm just too sad to converse right now. But yeah, good luck with everything! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let's just get back to bagdes.  I'm starting to feel bad since the last posts I've posted aren't about bagdes! Let's get back on topic.


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you for your comments on my badges ... And it is very heart warming to see all the empathy and care expressed to you ... Remember to always hang onto to hope ... And regarding the really dark days, tell yourself "it will pass - it will pass"
Internet Huggles
The Pen


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 19, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you for your comments on my badges ... And it is very heart warming to see all the empathy and care expressed to you ... Remember to always hang onto to hope ... And regarding the really dark days, tell yourself "it will pass - it will pass"
> Internet Huggles
> The Pen



Thank you too! 

I tried googling Huggels, found out it meant Hugs and Snuggles! 

Huggles to you too!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 19, 2015)

I just learnt what Huggels means and will be using it.   Take care and feel better soon.

Guest mayor is stuck on dream and host badge.  Those are very boring.  Plan on working on the dream one while watching Sunday TV show and recorded stuff.  Completed 60 dreams last Sunday.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a hard time quoting on my IPhone but Chocofruit, thank you for the advice on the dream badge. I think I will do that when I get back to my Nintendo wifi. I'm glad my warm feelings reached.  

I will also plan some contests for fishing, bug catching, and possibly diving to help for these badges so stay tuned folks! 

I'm still working on the diving badge, but I will try to update with a picture of my badges when I can.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2015)

got to go to someone's town to weed stuff and weeded like 700 weeds, got the weed hunter badge!! (the bronze weeding badge lol)

still a looong way from gold but if i get to go to other towns full of weeds i'll probably be able to get it :>


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 20, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> got to go to someone's town to weed stuff and weeded like 700 weeds, got the weed hunter badge!! (the bronze weeding badge lol)
> 
> still a looong way from gold but if i get to go to other towns full of weeds i'll probably be able to get it :>



Nice!  I should probably also ask to go to cycling towns or just random towns and help weeding.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FelicityShadow said:


> I have a hard time quoting on my IPhone but Chocofruit, thank you for the advice on the dream badge. I think I will do that when I get back to my Nintendo wifi. I'm glad my warm feelings reached.
> 
> I will also plan some contests for fishing, bug catching, and possibly diving to help for these badges so stay tuned folks!
> 
> I'm still working on the diving badge, but I will try to update with a picture of my badges when I can.



Thank you!  And good luck with those contests! Good luck getting more bagdes. :9


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 20, 2015)

Player 2 in my main town received her silver letter badge.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 20, 2015)

Got silver and gold K.K. badges.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 21, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Got silver and gold K.K. badges.



Nice! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Player 2 in my main town received her silver letter badge.



Nice! _To both of you :_ Good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 21, 2015)

I TT:ed back to saturday and did some KK listening. only did like 15 times but I might get a badge, idk tho /:


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 21, 2015)

Got gold gardener yesterday


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 22, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Got gold gardener yesterday



Congrats on your gardening badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 23, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I TT:ed back to saturday and did some KK listening. only did like 15 times but I might get a badge, idk tho /:



Nice, I'll try and get the K.K. bagde as fast as I can, I'll listen to him 20 or 30 times each time he comes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> Got gold gardener yesterday



Nice job getting that bagde!  And also I didn't even notice that you have the gold catalog bagde! That's epic! I personally had like 70 - 79% of the catalog before my save corrupted.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 24, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice, I'll try and get the K.K. bagde as fast as I can, I'll listen to him 20 or 30 times each time he comes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, 100% actually, took severs months and hundreds of trades  I would be heartbroken if something happened to my save file.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 25, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 25, 2015)

Just got my silver bug catching badge  Completely unexpected


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 26, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Just got my silver bug catching badge  Completely unexpected



Nice!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 27, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 27, 2015)

^^^ Congrats on your bug catching badge.

Sarah from my guest town received her bronze host badge.  3 more days and it will be snowing there.
The 3 side players can finally catch their last bug for the golden net/ badge.

For fun I completed 3 players fishing collection and the 4 just needs the blue marlin in my harvest town.


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 27, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> _Hi everyone_, I found this homepage where you can see requirements for each individual bagde!
> 
> Click *here* to check the homepage out!



I remember that Chugga mentioned "what it means to complete New Leaf" and he listed all of the gold badge requirements. Can't remember which episode it was tho.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 28, 2015)

Got silver host badge  So close to at least all silver


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 28, 2015)

got the k.k. slider fan badge!!


----------



## Klave (Sep 29, 2015)

Klave said:


> These are my badges! Working towards the Silver Fishing badge slowly and hopefully I can get the Fishing Encyclopaedia Gold badge soon too!
> 
> I've also been slowly dreaming to get that bronze badge and I plan on seeing KK Slider today to get that bronze one. After that, I only need a bronze Streetpass and Visitor badge to have no empty slots!



I have some more badges since then!





-Completed all my fish (two away from bugs which will be around in October and November / three away from diving which are November-April, September-December and March-April)
-Haven't fished enough for that silver badge 
-Done lots of turnip trading
-Bought a lot of stuff - mainly from Gracie
-Seen K.K Slider plenty of times
-Been dreaming
-Played for 500 hours yay!

Still need to work on visitor and streetpass badges. I think I'm aiming for the silver refurbishing badge next though and maybe the gold letter writing one.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 29, 2015)

Klave said:


> I have some more badges since then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see you update! 

It's really nice to see people working so hard towards bagdes! 
Also, to everyone (Including me xD) getting the played 500 hrs bagde, it's the game saying you've spent a little too much time on the game! xDD
Also the buying stuff from Gracie is probably the easiest way to get the gold shopper bagde just buy 2 Furniture Sets from Gracie and you should get the bagde right away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> got the k.k. slider fan badge!!



Good job!  Good luck getting more bagdes! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> Got silver host badge  So close to at least all silver



Nice! Good luck getting all the silver bagdes! And also nice seeing you update your bagdes most of the time! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



davidlblack said:


> I remember that Chugga mentioned "what it means to complete New Leaf" and he listed all of the gold badge requirements. Can't remember which episode it was tho.



I saw that epsisode when it came out! xD I was astounded about how much stuf you had to do in order to get all gold, it almost seems impossible specially with some bagdes like "Pull 5000 Weeds" & "Catch 5000 Bugs/Fish".

That's partially what got me interested in bagdes, but I think all around the bagdes are an awesome addition to the game! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> ^^^ Congrats on your bug catching badge.
> 
> Sarah from my guest town received her bronze host badge.  3 more days and it will be snowing there.
> The 3 side players can finally catch their last bug for the golden net/ badge.
> ...



Nice job! You must be very sorted (I think I've said that before) but like seriously, you are like a true Animal Crossing enthusiast, you are awesome for doing all of this, specially all the stuff with the bagdes!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 30, 2015)

*Bagde thread update! *

Hi everyone, I will be implementing a new thing into the thread, a nice BTF user gave me awesome idea for the thread! 

I will be putting at the main page of the thread, "Easy ways to obtain bagdes" which is just as it sounds, simple ways to get bagdes. Some include other people and some don't, if you got any information on how to obtain a bagde easily, be sure to post about it here or PM me! 
I've already written about one bagde on how to get a bagde easily, to show you how I'll be setting everything up.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 30, 2015)

Last night my 3 side players in my guest town caught their dung beetle and completed their bug collection.  Just have to wait for a nice day for the badge.  One of the side players just completed her 100 million bells and will get that one too.
Hopped on a trained and visited my summer town for the golden net.

Easier to get turnips if the side player buys and than the mayor sells.  The game doesn't remove the buying price since the mayor never bought any.  It can go very fast if you have a high price in your town.

K.K. Slider Badge you can listen to a lot of songs and get the badge in a two Saturdays.  If you want the picture fill your pockets full of items so you don't receive the song.  After 20 songs leave the club and you'll find the picture in your mail box.

Gardening badge for side players when your town is done.  Use the beach and keep planting trees, shrubs or island fruit that you get for free.  Dig them up right away and plant more.   That's now I received Player 2/3 badges in a three nights.

Bug amount caught badge.    If you are done with bug collecting for bells plant 4 trees in the middle and add flowers.  Go just before 4pm and there are a lot of bugs and butterflies to catch.   Found that it went very quickly with the guest town mayor.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 30, 2015)

An user told me wilted flowers count as weeds for the badge.

For the gardening you can plant a fruit, shovel it out, plant another, shovel it out...

For the K.K. it counts for everyone at the club, so if you have another town you can invite your other player over.

For the buying things badge, things bought in other town's stores do count.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 1, 2015)

got the balloon buster (silver balloon) badge today!!! nice, didn't think I'd get that any time soon since I don't see balloons very often. it'll be a loongggg time until I get gold tho :<


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 1, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> got the balloon buster (silver balloon) badge today!!! nice, didn't think I'd get that any time soon since I don't see balloons very often. it'll be a loongggg time until I get gold tho :<



Good job bruh!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 1, 2015)

hey maybe this is a weird question but does the balloon island tour help you with the balloon badge? 

i really don't know, but it would seem more realistic for me since I've only been playing new leaf since april and I don't think I've gotten enough balloons since I don't think I shoot down a lot of balloons (like a few ones every week) but I used to go to lots of tours when I first started playing :<


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 1, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> hey maybe this is a weird question but does the balloon island tour help you with the balloon badge?
> 
> i really don't know, but it would seem more realistic for me since I've only been playing new leaf since april and I don't think I've gotten enough balloons since I don't think I shoot down a lot of balloons (like a few ones every week) but I used to go to lots of tours when I first started playing :<



I actually don't know if the tour helps, I personally wouldn't think it would help, but maybe it does, I haven't tested it.
Though I think it would be kinda wierd if the tour helps you get the bagde.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 1, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> hey maybe this is a weird question but does the balloon island tour help you with the balloon badge?
> 
> i really don't know, but it would seem more realistic for me since I've only been playing new leaf since april and I don't think I've gotten enough balloons since I don't think I shoot down a lot of balloons (like a few ones every week) but I used to go to lots of tours when I first started playing :<



No the tours don't help with your badges.   You can hit 50 balloon in one tour and would have gold badge in one day if it worked.  I wish the bug and fish caught in none bug/ fish tours counted.  Like the Hide n Seek where you can take fish home.  If you can take it home it should count towards your total.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mr. Badge Guy was in a very good mood and dropped by Two Towns.
My newest towns mayor received gold for helping villager and bronze streetpass badge.
Three side players in my guest town received their gold bug collection.  One received her gold money badge and another received her bronze letter writing badge.

I'm having a lot of fun sending funny letters.  Sarah wrote what colour starts with the letter R.  It's 3 letters and I need it for a crossword puzzle.  Sent it to the ones that send letters for help with their crossword puzzles.
Another letter I wrote for help with a cake.  Put 12 eggs in it and it spilling all over the place.  Can you help and bring some towels?    The next time I write I put 11 eggs.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 2, 2015)

*Poll?*

Hey everyone, I'm thinking of starting a poll on what bagdes you think are the hardest to get!
I think it's a good idea, and I'll put the final list on the thread main page so people can see what badges are easiest to get! 
If you think it's a good idea please reply, because I don't knoow if I should do it.

Thank you.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 2, 2015)

ye i think it's a good idea!!! :>


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 2, 2015)

Don't forget to put your advice on the dream suite badge! I think that made it much less daunting to do for me. Also, I like all of the different methods of obtaining the gold medal badge. It gives people options. I'm talking about doing either the giant dragonfly and using the remaining time as a break or doing the other tour (forgot what the poster said) in less time straight.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 2, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Don't forget to put your advice on the dream suite badge! I think that made it much less daunting to do for me. Also, I like all of the different methods of obtaining the gold medal badge. It gives people options. I'm talking about doing either the giant dragonfly and using the remaining time as a break or doing the other tour (forgot what the poster said) in less time straight.



Yeah, I should probably do that! xD I've been waay to lazy lately. I'll start working on it soon! xD


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey no worries! I forgot to look at my own threads here. Just wanted to let you know that you've been helpful in the badges.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 2, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Hey no worries! I forgot to look at my own threads here. Just wanted to let you know that you've been helpful in the badges.



Thank you!


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 2, 2015)

Last night Town Reality Mayor received her bronze letter writing badge.  The day before she wrote a letter asking if a picnic blanket would be nice in town.  Last night the mayor received the picnic blanket PWP request.  Yeah now I can fix the area that bugs me.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Last night Town Reality Mayor received her bronze letter writing badge.  The day before she wrote a letter asking if a picnic blanket would be nice in town.  Last night the mayor received the picnic blanket PWP request.  Yeah now I can fix the area that bugs me.



Nice, letter writing badges have always been kinda hard for me xD, but when I hear your stories, I feel like I should write more letters!


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Dorian (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info! This actually helps me quite a lot. Some of them are quite difficult to attain, but we just have to keep at it. Thank you again for this post. I love to learn things I didnn't already know!


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Dorian said:


> Thanks for the info! This actually helps me quite a lot. Some of them are quite difficult to attain, but we just have to keep at it. Thank you again for this post. I love to learn things I didnn't already know!



Thanks so much for the nice feedback!  It's nice seeing hard work be appreciated!  I'll be posting more info on "Easy methods to obtain bagdes" later, I'm just being lazy lately. xD

Thank you again!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 4, 2015)

my mayor of my new town just got the bronze hha badge... the only thing I did was use every room in my house as storage... thanks i guess )x


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

My life goals are complete.



Spoiler:


----------



## lucyhannahg (Oct 4, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My life goals are complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


 looking at how complete and pretty that is, I'm jealous


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 4, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My life goals are complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



O... M... G... That's freaking awesome, I think you're the first one who has posted their completed bagde collcetion! That is freaking awesome! If I had every bagde I'd probably like feel accomplished with my life for about a month.
Good job! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> my mayor of my new town just got the bronze hha badge... the only thing I did was use every room in my house as storage... thanks i guess )x



Yeah, xD It's really wierd what makes you get points in the HHA, just like you said, just fill a room with something and you'll gain points. xD


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 4, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My life goals are complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Congrats on finishing your collection.  All the gold looks very pretty.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone! <3


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 5, 2015)

*Update!*

Just updated the thread!

The thread now shows what BTF users think is the hardest bagdes to obtain!
I like how it turned out!

You can still vote on what bagde is the hardest to get, I will keep updating the list.
Here's a link to the poll : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ious-gold-badges-to-get&p=5605911#post5605911

Thank you!


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 5, 2015)

Town Reality mayor received her gold refurbished badge last night.   Last mayor to complete the badge.
Yeah to having a free spot to hold redone furniture for a villagers request or to restock retail.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 5, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My life goals are complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



*envious look*



lucyhannahg said:


> looking at how complete and pretty that is, I'm jealous


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 6, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Town Reality mayor received her gold refurbished badge last night.   Last mayor to complete the badge.
> Yeah to having a free spot to hold redone furniture for a villagers request or to restock retail.



Nice, it takes ALOT of time to get that bagde! xD I've calculated once to see how long it takes to get that bagde and if i remember correctly, it takes about 100+ hours. xD Good job1


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 6, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My life goals are complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Wow congratulations! This is what I hope to accomplish before the new Animal Crossing comes out (not referring to Happy Home Designer). How long did that take you?


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 7, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Wow congratulations! This is what I hope to accomplish before the new Animal Crossing comes out (not referring to Happy Home Designer). How long did that take you?



My guess is it took about 1+ year, atleast! If not just under 2 years. But I don't know, just guessing! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 9, 2015)

Roses are grey
Violets are grey
I'm a dog.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

Yay update! I havnt got any new badges really, I can quickly update a photo of my new badges, stand by!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2015)

I did a lot of dreaming yesterday, still not close to my next badge but I'm getting there slowly :>
Tomorrow I'll visit K.K slider and listen to some music, I'll try to go 20 times ;;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

I have kinda been procrastinating with the badges, and trying to catch all fish/bugs this month. 
I'm not really moving that fast on it, but I'm hoping to speed up more now.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 9, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I did a lot of dreaming yesterday, still not close to my next badge but I'm getting there slowly :>
> Tomorrow I'll visit K.K slider and listen to some music, I'll try to go 20 times ;;



Nice! Good luck geting the dream bagde, also I've been waiting now for about 13 days for shrunk to finish Club LOL, I didn't know it took SO LOONG, but yeah when I finally get the club, I'm probably going to listen to K.K. for about 30 times. xD
I have no life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> I have kinda been procrastinating with the badges, and trying to catch all fish/bugs this month.
> I'm not really moving that fast on it, but I'm hoping to speed up more now.



I've kinda been doing the same with bagdes, but I'm just waiting until I unlock everything I need, then I'll start really working on getting my bagdes.
But other than that your collection is looking very good!  Good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 9, 2015)

Finally one more (streetpass silver)  Only two left for all silver


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 10, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Finally one more (streetpass silver)  Only two left for all silver



Nice job, you need so few for all silver! And also, I just gotta say you're pretty lucky for being able to streetpass so many, I think you've seen my poll votes! xD So many are having problems getting those bagdes! xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Finally one more (streetpass silver)  Only two left for all silver


Yay! I'm trying to get at least all silver myself, but as you can see I am failing terrible.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 10, 2015)

So I finally got the first Dream badge! I know I'm late, but it was so hard to do with the lack of wifi. Now if only I can get the streetpass badge, then I'd have no empty slots at least!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

I just sat down and cycled in my spare town for weeds, then picked a BUNCH.
I got the bronze weed badge, finally.
Now I'm gonna get the KK one tonight then i will just have the happy home one, town traveller and town host left!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 10, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice job, you need so few for all silver! And also, I just gotta say you're pretty lucky for being able to streetpass so many, I think you've seen my poll votes! xD So many are having problems getting those bagdes! xD



Yeah, that is one crazy requeriment, I feel like the localization team should have modified the quantity needed for the non-japanese versions, since Streetpass isn't really a thing outside Japan.



Slammint said:


> Yay! I'm trying to get at least all silver myself, but as you can see I am failing terrible.



When you try and get them it goes decently fast, I got all bronze a month ago, and now I'm two from all silver


----------



## milkyi (Oct 10, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Wow congratulations! This is what I hope to accomplish before the new Animal Crossing comes out (not referring to Happy Home Designer). How long did that take you?



It took 8 months  (My sister took my 3DS everywhere with her and I guess a lot of people play acnl where she goes.)


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2015)

I went to see KK slider like 30 times or something today, I hope I'll get another badge soon )x


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I went to see KK slider like 30 times or something today, I hope I'll get another badge soon )x



Dude nice !


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

I got the bronze badge for KK yay! .


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I got the bronze badge for KK yay! .



Nice job!  I only got to listen to K.K. 9 times because I was to late for the party! x(


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2015)

got the silver KK badge hell yeeEEEEEE


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 11, 2015)

Last night Queenbee from Town Reality came back from the island and saw Mr. Badge Guy by the cliff.  Earlier in the coffee shop  he wished there was a badge for working in the shop.  He gave the mayor her silver bug amount caught badge.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 11, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Earlier in the coffee shop  he wished there was a badge for working in the shop.



Weird, never taught about it but you're right.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 12, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> got the silver KK badge hell yeeEEEEEE



Awesome!  Next time K.K. comes by, I'll try and listen to atleast 21 songs, if not 41.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Last night Queenbee from Town Reality came back from the island and saw Mr. Badge Guy by the cliff.  Earlier in the coffee shop  he wished there was a badge for working in the shop.  He gave the mayor her silver bug amount caught badge.



Good job! And as for phineas' idea for the Caf? bagde, it's actually a good idea, would give it more purpose than just items! 
And I've never heard anything talk about that online, sp, it's really cool getting to know new things about Phineas's intentions!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 13, 2015)

Got the gold Cyrus badge


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 13, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Got the gold Cyrus badge



Holy moly! 100+ hours of wating and work!


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 14, 2015)

Roses are red, 
that much is true. 
But violets are purple, 
not freaking blue.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 15, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 15, 2015)

bought a crown in my second town and got the bronze badge for buying stuff, lol


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 15, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> bought a crown in my second town and got the bronze badge for buying stuff, lol



Nice!  Crowns, seem like a really easyway to get the bagde.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 15, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice!  Crowns, seem like a really easyway to get the bagde.



haha yeah, but it's pretty easy to get it anyway if you want to finish your catalog  :>


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 16, 2015)

I hate turnips, the whole process is soooo tedious but I found a 400+ price in my town so I took advantage of it and got my gold turnip badge


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> I hate turnips, the whole process is soooo tedious but I found a 400+ price in my town so I took advantage of it and got my gold turnip badge



Awesome job!  I think I'll try and purchase some turnips this sunday just so I can ATLEAST do something! xD But yeah, Good luck to get mo' bagdes!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2015)

currently listening to some kk songs!! i have no idea how many more i need for my golden badge, so i'll just listen until i get bored lol


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 18, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> currently listening to some kk songs!! i have no idea how many more i need for my golden badge, so i'll just listen until i get bored lol



I missed it x(, I was too lazy and missed my oppurtunity of listening to K.K. darn it! But yeah, good luck getting that tedious badge! xD


----------



## Inka (Oct 19, 2015)

i got the "good shopper" yesterday


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 19, 2015)

Inka said:


> View attachment 153230
> i got the "good shopper" yesterday



Nice bagde! And nice collection, it's been a long time since a, quote-on-quote, "New" person has posted their bagdes on here! 
Thank you for that, and good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 19, 2015)

I sent 16 letters and got the Postmaster (gold letter sending) badge!!

I've been working on my cataloge as well recently. I have silver atm, but I'm aiming for gold B)



Spoiler: Also updated pic of my badges :D


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 19, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I sent 16 letters and got the Postmaster (gold letter sending) badge!!
> 
> I've been working on my cataloge as well recently. I have silver atm, but I'm aiming for gold B)
> 
> ...



Nice! Must feel awesome getting that bagde, when I get it I, don't think I'll ever send a letter again. xD
And good luck getting the gold catalog bagde! 
And awesome update to the bagde picture! 
Good luck gettin' moar badges.


----------



## Inka (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks  I'm new to AC and the badges are something I'd really like to fill 100%  although the town visiting/streetpass ones may take LONG!


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 19, 2015)

Inka said:


> Thanks  I'm new to AC and the badges are something I'd really like to fill 100%  although the town visiting/streetpass ones may take LONG!



Nice! And welcome to the forums!  Awesome to see epic enthusiasm about badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 19, 2015)

^^^ Congrats to everyones badges.
Last night I was checking Milady bell amount and forgot about her shopping badge. She did some damage at Gracie and got her silver badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 23, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> ^^^ Congrats to everyones badges.
> Last night I was checking Milady bell amount and forgot about her shopping badge. She did some damage at Gracie and got her silver badge.



Nice! The shopping bagde is just annoying to get (Atleast for me) You just burn away 5m cash for it! xD


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2015)

my second character got the silver hha badge today lol, his house is mostly storage so i was kind of suprised :<


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 24, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> my second character got the silver hha badge today lol, his house is mostly storage so i was kind of suprised :<



Stylish storage


----------



## RXera (Oct 24, 2015)

i got the shopping badge when i wanted to collect all the clothes at Able's sisters shops + trying to complete 2 card sets (one red, one black) i really didnt care then...but i do now
i think the dreamer is the hardest to get, even though the rose pattern on it is really pretty


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 25, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> my second character got the silver hha badge today lol, his house is mostly storage so i was kind of suprised :<



*JeffreyAC* must be right! xD Stylish storage!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RXera said:


> i got the shopping badge when i wanted to collect all the clothes at Able's sisters shops + trying to complete 2 card sets (one red, one black) i really didnt care then...but i do now
> i think the dreamer is the hardest to get, even though the rose pattern on it is really pretty



Nice, it's easy to get the shopper bagde when buying Gracie stuff, that's usually what I do too.
And I really agree with you on the dreamer bagde, it looks nice, but It's so tedious to get! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 28, 2015)

Roses are red, 
Violets are blue. 
Most poems rhyme, 
But this one doesn't.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 28, 2015)

i havent gotten any badges in a while... ):


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 30, 2015)

lazytown mayor received her bronze badge.  I've been working on the badge while catching up on some TV shows I've missed.
Pick random and write down the address if it's good.  Go back later to visit when I have more time.


----------



## Wildroses (Nov 1, 2015)

Phineaus visited today to give me the Golden Angler Badge, which was good as I'd spent the last three months catching 200ks worth of fish each weekend. Now the next two badges I have in my active sights are the Golden Catalogue Badge and the Gold Island badge, but all the Gold Catalogue badge really entails nowadays is checking the shops each day and not buying anything because it's already in my catalogue. I've got to be close.


----------



## digbyoflumby (Nov 1, 2015)

I got no badges T_T


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2015)

Little update
I got every single badge except from Host, Visitor and Streetpass in at least bronze .
I need to cycle now </3
I need to bring back my bae Wolfgang. My first cycling ahhh nervous


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2015)

completely forgot about going to see kk slider yesterday, but oh well. i did some dreaming today, not enough for another badge but still :> I'm working on it!!


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 1, 2015)

2nd Player Lori received her Gold 500 hours badge last night.  
She just needs to pull 800 weeds for gold.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2015)

aayy loaded up my game and saw phineas, got the silver weeding badge!! it's a looooong way until gold but i'm pretty happy!!


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice updates guys, I haven't been on because I'm currently working on an album. And I'm also slowly starting to turn away from AC, but I don't think I'll stop playing yet atleast. But let's keep this going, there have been alot more posts than I've been expecting, So now I'll get to answer to them! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



digbyoflumby said:


> I got no badges T_T



Awesome! xD Good luck getting dat paper, a.k.a bagdes, in my case.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> lazytown mayor received her bronze badge.  I've been working on the badge while catching up on some TV shows I've missed.
> Pick random and write down the address if it's good.  Go back later to visit when I have more time.



Nice! from what I read, I see you've gotten the bronze dream visitor bagde! Good job! That's a good way to do it, watching TV while getting dat badge, since you really only need to press 2 buttons everytime you go to a dream.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wildroses said:


> Phineaus visited today to give me the Golden Angler Badge, which was good as I'd spent the last three months catching 200ks worth of fish each weekend. Now the next two badges I have in my active sights are the Golden Catalogue Badge and the Gold Island badge, but all the Gold Catalogue badge really entails nowadays is checking the shops each day and not buying anything because it's already in my catalogue. I've got to be close.



Nice job, the skilled angler bagde is, for me atleast, one of  the most tedious bagdes to get! xD Good job!

And that's about the same thing I do, I check the shops and see if there's anything that isn't in my catalouge!'
Good luck getting those bagdes! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Little update
> I got every single badge except from Host, Visitor and Streetpass in at least bronze .
> I need to cycle now </3
> I need to bring back my bae Wolfgang. My first cycling ahhh nervous



Nice! It's a long time since you've updated, nice to see so much progress! 
Good luck cycling! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> completely forgot about going to see kk slider yesterday, but oh well. i did some dreaming today, not enough for another badge but still :> I'm working on it!!





lencurryboy said:


> aayy loaded up my game and saw phineas, got the silver weeding badge!! it's a looooong way until gold but i'm pretty happy!!



*1st message - A*: Nice, I also keep forgeting about K.K. slider it seems like he's alot more forgetable in these gamesfor some reason, atleast to me. When I played previous AC games I'd always go see him, but now, I alwasy forget... xD

*2nd message - A*: Holy moly! The weeding bagdes are always hard to get! 

I think you can ask "Proffesional" cycling towns if you could weed them, then maybe they'll say yes, and you''l get to weed them, and then it's just slow riding from then on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> 2nd Player Lori received her Gold 500 hours badge last night.
> She just needs to pull 800 weeds for gold.



Nice, As I most likely said previous times, your an awesome player, you keep things very sorted, which is impressive!
Good luck getting more bagdes!


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 5, 2015)

It was badge night in my main town.
Player 2 received her gold helper badge.
Player 3 received her bronze helper badge.
Both players are having problems finding balloons.  They've been get one a night and have played for over an hour.
Odd that the mayor plays earlier and see them all the time.  She's done with that badge.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 6, 2015)

ayy got the silver diving encyclopedia badge


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 6, 2015)

I finally got the streetpass beginner badge!!! ;---; Now I don't have any spaces!! Woooohh!!! I'm just so happy right now. :') my badge collection now has no spaces!!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 6, 2015)

got my gold refurbishing badge aayyyy


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 6, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I finally got the streetpass beginner badge!!! ;---; Now I don't have any spaces!! Woooohh!!! I'm just so happy right now. :') my badge collection now has no spaces!!



Good job!  Now you got all bronze bagdes, + all of your  gold and silver bagdes! But awesome job! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> ayy got the silver diving encyclopedia badge



Awesome man! 



lencurryboy said:


> got my gold refurbishing badge aayyyy



Holy moly, that means that for over 100+ hours you've had something in the refurbishing spot! Awesome accomplishment! 

Whenever I see/hear some saying "Ayyyy" in my head it always sounds like they're trying to do an impression of Fonzie from Happy Days! "Ayyyy" xDDD







- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> It was badge night in my main town.
> Player 2 received her gold helper badge.
> Player 3 received her bronze helper badge.
> Both players are having problems finding balloons.  They've been get one a night and have played for over an hour.
> Odd that the mayor plays earlier and see them all the time.  She's done with that badge.



Nice must've been epic getting 2 badges!  And I've two tips as to getting the Balloon bagde. (One's not really a tip) But yeah. 

When you see a ballon and you're only shooting it only to get one count closer to getting the balloon badge, then try and shoot it over water, flowers, or tiles, in the middle of a 3x3 pattern, because then the present will disappear and you don't have to go and clean-up/pick-up/sell. Also Balloons usually come over the city at these times XX:04, XX:14, XX:24, XX:34, XX:44, & XX:54.


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2015)

I have the Avid Bell Saver!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Chocofruit - OMG the Fonz pic LOL. I too think of him whenever I see/hear ayyy :>


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 6, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Good job!  Now you got all bronze bagdes, + all of your  gold and silver bagdes! But awesome job!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips.  Third player was out more and found 4 balloons.  For some reason I'm not seeing them or hearing them until it hits 6 at the end.  A few times I got them when it was 4 for another player.  Need to put on the headphones and shut off the TV.

Last night I spent a lot of time going in and out of the police station checking for Mr. Badge Guy.  Think player 3 is due for a silver dream badge.   It took 6 dialogues before he gave up Mr. Badge Guy was in town the other day.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 7, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> I have the Avid Bell Saver!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Chocofruit - OMG the Fonz pic LOL. I too think of him whenever I see/hear ayyy :>



Nice! Good job, and I can see you're new to the forums! Welcome! 

Fonzie is so epic! xD His sharp "Ayyyy" is too good! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Third player was out more and found 4 balloons.  For some reason I'm not seeing them or hearing them until it hits 6 at the end.  A few times I got them when it was 4 for another player.  Need to put on the headphones and shut off the TV.
> 
> Last night I spent a lot of time going in and out of the police station checking for Mr. Badge Guy.  Think player 3 is due for a silver dream badge.   It took 6 dialogues before he gave up Mr. Badge Guy was in town the other day.



I guess it depends where the ballon spawns (On the beach or by the cliff sides) and where you are standing as in, it just takes slightly longer to get to you


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 7, 2015)

Player 3 in my main town had two visits from Mr. Badge Guy last night.
She received gold helper and silver dream badge.  Wrote 10 more letters and sent them.
Went back into town and she received her gold letter badge.

Got more balloons last night.  I noticed I got more when I was doing something instead of hunting for them.  Just like the scorpion.
Noticed that it took along time before seeing another balloon.  Started going inside before the next balloon spawned and found them more.  Maybe the balloons are like fish, bugs or snowballs.  Going inside helps them to spawn more.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 8, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Player 3 in my main town had two visits from Mr. Badge Guy last night.
> She received gold helper and silver dream badge.  Wrote 10 more letters and sent them.
> Went back into town and she received her gold letter badge.
> 
> ...



Nice! Great job! Man, I feel like I should play ACNL more recently I'm ony playing it like 1 a week. 

And also-
That's good information, might include it in the "Helpful tips" section in the thread!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

mayor of my second town got the brpnze villager helping badgeeeeeeee


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> mayor of my second town got the brpnze villager helping badgeeeeeeee



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 8, 2015)

I completed my fish and bug encyclopedia yesterday and got my badges for them.  I'm aiming for the gold expert shopper badge and gold turnip badge currently, and the bronze streetpass badge. I'm also working on getting silver for my catalog!!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Nov 8, 2015)

AkiBear said:


> I completed my fish and bug encyclopedia yesterday and got my badges for them.  I'm aiming for the gold expert shopper badge and gold turnip badge currently, and the bronze streetpass badge. I'm also working on getting silver for my catalog!!



Good luck! ^-^
I've been trying to get the gold catalog badge for forever now and I still don't have it! haha


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 8, 2015)

AkiBear said:


> I completed my fish and bug encyclopedia yesterday and got my badges for them.  I'm aiming for the gold expert shopper badge and gold turnip badge currently, and the bronze streetpass badge. I'm also working on getting silver for my catalog!!


Congrats on completing both the fish/bug.  Both are huge accomplishments.

If you have a extra player get them to buy the turnips and than drop them on sale day.  The mayor doesn't get the amount bought removed since she/he didn't buy any.


----------



## Wildroses (Nov 8, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Good luck! ^-^
> I've been trying to get the gold catalog badge for forever now and I still don't have it! haha



Yeah, same here. I've got to be close though. 

On the bright side, while aiming for the golden catalogue badge I managed to get the gold shopping badge, the silver island medal badges, the bronze saver badge, the gold bug catching badge and the silver angler badge without actively trying to get any of them. I had to be able to fund my purchases when I saw them, after all. I managed to get the gold letter writing badge while aiming for the gold catalogue as well by sending letters with all my newly catalogued stationary with random gifts from the days catalogue shopping attached. 

Mind you, once I get that badge I'm not sure I'll be able to stop checking Nooklings daily to scratch that 100% completion itch.


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 9, 2015)

Main town Player 2 received her gold letter writing badge.  All players have that badge now.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 10, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Main town Player 2 received her gold letter writing badge.  All players have that badge now.



Nice mate, that is epic!


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 11, 2015)

Omg, 11000 views.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Guys, aren't you envious that I got the (Kind-of) 500th post? Now I can tell a terrible pun.

Hey. Hey guys.
Why can't a bike stand on its own?
...
Because it's two tired.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow I have 0.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 13, 2015)

AndyP08 said:


> Wow I have 0.



Well, If you work hard, (or even care, idk you stance on bagdes really) you can get lots of bagdes!  Well then, I say good luck in getting your first badge!


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 14, 2015)

While watching TV last night Player 2 dreamed her way to a silver badge.
Went into town and no Badge Guy.  Dropped by the police station and in one session, 12 what new he finally told me Mr. Badge Guy was in town.
Pulled 800 weeds in two sessions and got the gold weed badge for Player 2.  All players have completed that badge now.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 15, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> While watching TV last night Player 2 dreamed her way to a silver badge.
> Went into town and no Badge Guy.  Dropped by the police station and in one session, 12 what new he finally told me Mr. Badge Guy was in town.
> Pulled 800 weeds in two sessions and got the gold weed badge for Player 2.  All players have completed that badge now.



Nice! And I see your putting the Police Station to good use! That's mostly the same I use it for, but I think it's kinda wierd for some reason. 
And also, holy moly 800 weeds! You must've been busy! Did you go to Cycling towns to do this? I suppose you did.
And good luck gathering more badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 15, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice! And I see your putting the Police Station to good use! That's mostly the same I use it for, but I think it's kinda wierd for some reason.
> And also, holy moly 800 weeds! You must've been busy! Did you go to Cycling towns to do this? I suppose you did.
> And good luck gathering more badges!



I have a spare town that just grows perfect peaches.  TTed a month at a time until it reach 400 and than sent her in to weed.
Repeat again and than sent her in.   Did it in two session because there are 300 perfect peach trees taking up space.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 15, 2015)

I've had my town for around three weeks now, I should really send some more letters as I always forget to!!


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 16, 2015)

^^^ Very good start.
Last night Player 3 received her silver balloon badge.  The last few nights I found a lot of silver balloons.  94 more to go for gold.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 17, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> I've had my town for around three weeks now, I should really send some more letters as I always forget to!!



Nice, it's always long inbetween we see new bagde pages her eon this thread which is partially what I started it for. but awesome badges!  And for three weeks and you already got one gold and two silver, is quiet good! 

Good luck gathering more precious badges!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 17, 2015)

Finally! After a long hiatus, Badge Man was just in my town to deliver one more gold badge, this time it was the weeding badge since I plugged like 2k weeds after cycling my second town


----------



## Kristen (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the Miiverse tip!




I'm still missing a lot of badges.. I've been working on getting more but it's so tough >.<

I appreciate the guide in the OP, it'll help me get my gold badges much faster. I think I should be getting a silver badge for medals soon, but idk.


----------



## louise23 (Nov 18, 2015)

i have none yet just started a new town


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 18, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Finally! After a long hiatus, Badge Man was just in my town to deliver one more gold badge, this time it was the weeding badge since I plugged like 2k weeds after cycling my second town



Holy moly your badges are looking good!  You are really close to getting all silver, heck, I'm even gonna go say your close to get all gold! xD
Good luck getting those badges! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stargate said:


> Thanks for the Miiverse tip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem! 

And your close to getting all bronze which is even a quiet hard thing to get! 
And thanks for the compliments in the tips section, I've worked quiet hard on it, and I'm still not done with it! xD

Good lukc gathering the juicy-not-so-juicy goodness called badges! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



louise23 said:


> i have none yet just started a new town



Well, then I have to salute you as you go to get badges, go fight against badge-requirements and beat them to the ground. First then will thine badges emerge from the ashes of requirements and come forth, as the badge guy hands them over to thou!
xD ......I don't even know......


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 21, 2015)

Badge Man was here again, this time with a gold badge for helping villagers


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 22, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Badge Man was here again, this time with a gold badge for helping villagers



Nice! You're getting really close!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 22, 2015)

I just took a long break, not too long but long for me. I havnt been playing really. So I now got back into it! Yay, I got over grieving about Wolfgang and now I am cycling. Hopefully my town will be tip top soon


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 22, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I just took a long break, not too long but long for me. I havnt been playing really. So I now got back into it! Yay, I got over grieving about Wolfgang and now I am cycling. Hopefully my town will be tip top soon



The same with me, I haven't played Animal Crossing since the end of October, I'm just really not interested right now because I have to restart 2 years of progress because my last save corrupted, but I settled everything so that when I come back, everything is ready for me to start back-up, but for now I'm just taking a break from AC:NL.

So, it's nice to see you come back to AC:NL!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 22, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> The same with me, I haven't played Animal Crossing since the end of October, I'm just really not interested right now because I have to restart 2 years of progress because my last save corrupted, but I settled everything so that when I come back, everything is ready for me to start back-up, but for now I'm just taking a break from AC:NL.
> 
> So, it's nice to see you come back to AC:NL!



That must suck :/
That's like my worse fear. I try and make it not happen though.
I'm also thinking of selling my 3ds and just using my 2ds


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 26, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 27, 2015)

Player 3 completed finished her last dream but the sky was overcast.  Hopefully today she'll get it.
Think I have 40 more balloons to go.  The villagers are enjoying watching crazy Christ looking for balloon at the 4 mark.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 27, 2015)

I just got the heavy sleeper (silver dream) badge! Working on the dream badge when waiting is a pretty good time passer.


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 29, 2015)

Last night Mr. Badge Guy was in town but I couldn't find him until Katie left my town.  Once I kicked her out Christa received the gold dream badge.
Found out that the 2 silver balloons only count as one balloon.  I've been keeping track of Christa amounts and she hit 82 balloons that were presents and slingshots.  Out of the 82 balloons 27 were silver slingshots.   If it counted she would have received her badge since it was Badge Day.  Went in and out of the police station and got nothing.  Looks like I have 18 more to go for gold.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 29, 2015)

Haven't been playing long.  I just have wealthy bell saver, great samaritan, and village representative.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I currently have 13 gold badges. Tycoon bell saver, Town concierge, Villager of Honor, All gold encyclopedias, Gold gardener badge, Postmaster badge and some others.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 30, 2015)

I just got the bronze host badge! Not visitor and streetpass then I have all bronze


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry for my absence on this thread, in school we've been having tests lately, and I've been trying to finish the Badge poll thread.



stitchmaker said:


> Player 3 completed finished her last dream but the sky was overcast.  Hopefully today she'll get it.
> Think I have 40 more balloons to go.  The villagers are enjoying watching crazy Christ looking for balloon at the 4 mark.


Nice! I got a little laugh out of the "The villagers are enjoying watching crazy Christ looking for balloon at the 4 mark." xD It seems fun, like villagers just minding their bussiness just seeing some sprint by with a slingshot! xD



stitchmaker said:


> Last night Mr. Badge Guy was in town but I couldn't find him until Katie left my town.  Once I kicked her out Christa received the gold dream badge.
> Found out that the 2 silver balloons only count as one balloon.  I've been keeping track of Christa amounts and she hit 82 balloons that were presents and slingshots.  Out of the 82 balloons 27 were silver slingshots.   If it counted she would have received her badge since it was Badge Day.  Went in and out of the police station and got nothing.  Looks like I have 18 more to go for gold.



That awesome! And also, very interesting information on the silver balloons! I didn't know that they only counted as one, do you think the same will happen when the gold trips come flying by?
Well anyway, awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FelicityShadow said:


> I just got the heavy sleeper (silver dream) badge! Working on the dream badge when waiting is a pretty good time passer.



Awesome, when I get back to AC:NL I'm most likely gonna work on the dream badge as it can be acquired quite early, and you don't have to collect anything. 

Good luck getting more of those precious badges! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AndyP08 said:


> Haven't been playing long.  I just have wealthy bell saver, great samaritan, and village representative.



Nice! And seems you're in the same situation as me, I just don't feel like playing! xD I've been burnt out.
And awesome badges those are some good ones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> I currently have 13 gold badges. Tycoon bell saver, Town concierge, Villager of Honor, All gold encyclopedias, Gold gardener badge, Postmaster badge and some others.



Awesome! Could you possibly post a picture sometime, sorry if I'm being inconvenient! xD But still frikkin' awesome collection!
All those badges are quiet hard to get, just gold badges in general are to get.

Awesome, and good luck getting more badges! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> I just got the bronze host badge! Not visitor and streetpass then I have all bronze



Awesome! I saw you're thread about getting someone to visit! That's a good way to get the counts up! 
And the last sentence I suppose means, that you only need the Bronze- visitor and streetpass, to get all bronze!
Good luck getting those last bronze badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah Christa finally got her gold balloon popping badge.  My count was 99 when Mr. Badge showed up for the gold badge.
One must have been leftover from the silver count badge.   
Three round of 4 mark came up empty so I started bagworm hunting.  Hit the trees slowly and reached the cliff at the 4 mark.  When I hit the trees 4 times balloons spawned near me.   The others came from Mr. Limberg pinging me at the 4 mark. Each time it was near the wall and I could hear the balloons.  It was a clear night I refused to give up.


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 2, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Yeah Christa finally got her gold balloon popping badge.  My count was 99 when Mr. Badge showed up for the gold badge.
> One must have been leftover from the silver count badge.
> Three round of 4 mark came up empty so I started bagworm hunting.  Hit the trees slowly and reached the cliff at the 4 mark.  When I hit the trees 4 times balloons spawned near me.   The others came from Mr. Limberg pinging me at the 4 mark. Each time it was near the wall and I could hear the balloons.  It was a clear night I refused to give up.



Nice, I worked towards my balloon popping badge for SUCH a long time and I feel like I had the silver badge for forever, but I just didn't get the gold one! xD

Nice, clear night's look so good in AC:NL, and even beter in real-life, atleast where I live.
Anyways, good luck getting those tasty badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 3, 2015)

Last night Lori got a surprise when she bumped into Mr. Badge.  He gave her the silver balloon badge.
At the time I wasn't keeping track of her balloons and thought I had more.  Only 97 more balloons for gold.
Last night the villagers pinged her at the 4 or 5 mark a lot.  Listened to them and than saw or heard a balloon.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 3, 2015)

Yep visitor and streetpass (streetpass is practically impossible) but visitor, if I have a spare day il spent a very long time doing 100 visits.
I'm thinking of doing 4 days, 25 visits per day to 100


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 4, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Last night Lori got a surprise when she bumped into Mr. Badge.  He gave her the silver balloon badge.
> At the time I wasn't keeping track of her balloons and thought I had more.  Only 97 more balloons for gold.
> Last night the villagers pinged her at the 4 or 5 mark a lot.  Listened to them and than saw or heard a balloon.



Nice, you've come REALLY far since you first posted on here!  Quiet a while ago too! And it's awesome to have seen you come so far! Good luck hunting down those last 97 ballons! (For that particular character)

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> Yep visitor and streetpass (streetpass is practically impossible) but visitor, if I have a spare day il spent a very long time doing 100 visits.
> I'm thinking of doing 4 days, 25 visits per day to 100



Yeah! xD The Streetpass badge is proven to be the hardest in my poll! xD And yeah, good plan to organize like that! 
Good luck visitin' dose towns.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 4, 2015)

I just got the gold weed badge!! I finally have one row of gold! I can't believe I actually got this badge. Now I know I don't have to ask for cycling towns during winter break. Now if only I can get the gold streetpass badge.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice, you've come REALLY far since you first posted on here!  Quiet a while ago too! And it's awesome to have seen you come so far! Good luck hunting down those last 97 ballons! (For that particular character)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah I'm not even gonna try streetpass


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 9, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I just got the gold weed badge!! I finally have one row of gold! I can't believe I actually got this badge. Now I know I don't have to ask for cycling towns during winter break. Now if only I can get the gold streetpass badge.



Nice nice!!! The weed badge are one of the hardest gold badges to get! Awesome job! Btw how many Streetpasses do you have? Or where you live do you get many streetpasses? Just curios, where I live I don't get any! xD
Anyways, good luck getting those tasty, pasty, hastily dainty, badges!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> Thanks! Yeah I'm not even gonna try streetpass



I understand, and btw why'd you get banned? I have no idea, I checked your posts, and there wasn't anything that seemed insulting in any, way, shape or form.
Well, anyways, good lucking gathering badges.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 9, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice nice!!! The weed badge are one of the hardest gold badges to get! Awesome job! Btw how many Streetpasses do you have? Or where you live do you get many streetpasses? Just curios, where I live I don't get any! xD
> Anyways, good luck getting those tasty, pasty, hastily dainty, badges!!!



I think I have about 120ish. I know I have over the 100 needed for the bronze. You would think I get a lot of street passes in my town and in my college but I am lucky getting at least one a day at my college(and it's not always animal crossing so it doesn't count I think). I'm hoping to go to a convention to get the gold badge. 

Good luck to you too! Maybe I'll update with the screenshot when I go home for break.


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 9, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> I think I have about 120ish. I know I have over the 100 needed for the bronze. You would think I get a lot of street passes in my town and in my college but I am lucky getting at least one a day at my college(and it's not always animal crossing so it doesn't count I think). I'm hoping to go to a convention to get the gold badge.
> 
> Good luck to you too! Maybe I'll update with the screenshot when I go home for break.



Nice! And it  would be awesome for you to update with a screenshot soon. When you get home for a break, as you said.
And where I live, there is one convention, and I've never been to it. Because it's an Anime convention. With a cosplay competition, and I don't watch anime nor do I dress up. But maybe I'll give that convention a go next year.
But yeah, awesome & thank you.


----------



## vexnir (Dec 9, 2015)

I liked the concept of these, but I am an extreme completionist - so when I saw there was a streetpass badge, I just sort of gave up trying.

I live in a country in which very few people own 3DSes and Animal Crossing is a really unpopular game. In my 3 years of playing, I've gotten 2 streetpasses - and I live in the most populated city. So, this badge is impossible for me.


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 9, 2015)

vexnir said:


> I liked the concept of these, but I am an extreme completionist - so when I saw there was a streetpass badge, I just sort of gave up trying.
> 
> I live in a country in which very few people own 3DSes and Animal Crossing is a really unpopular game. In my 3 years of playing, I've gotten 2 streetpasses - and I live in the most populated city. So, this badge is impossible for me.



I totally get you! xD I've only gotten like 4 streetpasses, and I got them on a vacation to Barcelona. And where I live, I'm in the same situation, I only know 2 other people who have a 3ds, and I've never actualyl gotten a real streetpass in my country! xD
Well, good luck getting those badges, if you're still trying to collect!


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 9, 2015)

*UPDATE - Got any ideas to make the thread better?*

Hi everyone, I'm looking to _spice up the main page of my thread, even more_. If you got any ideas, it would be great if you could share them.

Anything will go. _No limits_, well I am human, so there is actually a limit. But other than that, not much!

*Thank you for reading, and thanks for your support.*


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 11, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice nice!!! The weed badge are one of the hardest gold badges to get! Awesome job! Btw how many Streetpasses do you have? Or where you live do you get many streetpasses? Just curios, where I live I don't get any! xD
> Anyways, good luck getting those tasty, pasty, hastily dainty, badges!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Post quality
Thanks! I'm thinking of really going hard to get them this holiday


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 15, 2015)

Just got the gold diving badge!!! I don't have to go diving anymore yes!!! Now it's time to work on catching bugs and fish. This is going to be fun.. Oh well at least now I don't have to sport a wetsuit all the time!


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 15, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Just got the gold diving badge!!! I don't have to go diving anymore yes!!! Now it's time to work on catching bugs and fish. This is going to be fun.. Oh well at least now I don't have to sport a wetsuit all the time!



Nice! Must be great to know that you don't need to dive anymore, I think diving was a great implementation in the game, but actually catching the stuff is really tedious! xD
Good luck gathering more of those easy-peasy lemon squeezy badges.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 15, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice! Must be great to know that you don't need to dive anymore, I think diving was a great implementation in the game, but actually catching the stuff is really tedious! xD
> Good luck gathering more of those easy-peasy lemon squeezy badges.



Same here. Diving was a nice edition. I hope they do some more collecting type stuff because it's fun. The process is tedious though. 

A tip for anyone doing the diving badge is to use the scallop as a limit for how long you go. I typically dive until I give the scallop to pascal or give up after 2-3 sessions, whichever one comes first. That way you're not going crazy diving the entire day. 

Pssh easy badges? The next badges I need for gold are the dreamer, bug catching, fishing, traveling, hosting, and *shudders* the streetpass badge..


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 18, 2015)

Last night Player 2 ran into Mr. Badge Guy and got the gold dreaming badge.  Last player to complete the dreaming badge.
The sky was very clear and she popped abunch of balloons.  40 more to go.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 22, 2015)

*8/10/2015*






*12/22/15*





Here is an updated look at my badges. I've come a long way from when I started.

I just realized that there are little things added to the badges when it goes from silver to gold: weeds grow from just three to many, diver badges has more splash, and the gardening badge goes from a sprout to a tree.


----------



## Miii (Dec 23, 2015)

It's been my goal to get every badge since the beginning xD my town is almost 2 years old, and I have the gardening specialist badge, the happy homer gold, the town concierge, the master shopper, and villager of honor badges. I'm reaaaally close to having the gold bug and fish catching badges, and the ones for filling out the encyclopedia (1 bug, 2 ocean/river fish, and 2 sea creatures left!) but it takes a while since I'm letting everything happen naturally. One day I'll have them all!!!


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 24, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> *8/10/2015*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Looks great! As you said yourself, you've come really far! Only a few left, and you only got one bronze badge, but it's the streetpass one. It will take long, but atleast you're getting some streetpasses.

Well, anyways, good luck gathering those, fantastically hard and some of them not that hard but still tedious, badges! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> It's been my goal to get every badge since the beginning xD my town is almost 2 years old, and I have the gardening specialist badge, the happy homer gold, the town concierge, the master shopper, and villager of honor badges. I'm reaaaally close to having the gold bug and fish catching badges, and the ones for filling out the encyclopedia (1 bug, 2 ocean/river fish, and 2 sea creatures left!) but it takes a while since I'm letting everything happen naturally. One day I'll have them all!!!



Nice, it would be awesome if you could supply with a picture of your badges, but still thank you for posting here!

And awesome collection of badges! And also, nice to see someone who doesn't TT, I now that many don't do it, but there are alot of people who do it.

Good luck gathering those badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah it finally happened.  Player 2 popped her last balloon for a gold badge.  Went into to retail to sale stuff and he was waiting outside.  All main town players have gold now.

Player 2/3 need the silver/gold travel/host.  Player 3 needs the playtime gold.  Not counting the streetpass badge.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 28, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> Yeah it finally happened.  Player 2 popped her last balloon for a gold badge.  Went into to retail to sale stuff and he was waiting outside.  All main town players have gold now.
> 
> Player 2/3 need the silver/gold travel/host.  Player 3 needs the playtime gold.  Not counting the streetpass badge.



That's really impressive considering you're doing the badges for three different players! I can barely do the one town that I have. Good luck on the rest!

I'm working on the gold dream and probably the host/traveling badges through trades. That advice you gave Chocofruit works wonders. I now call every 5k spent "dream suite tens" and know that everytime I spend 5k I earned 10 dream visits. I need 16 more dream suite tens. It helps to put a number in 5s for your bells to keep track.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm trying to get at least silver in everything (I hate the Island Medals one most of all...) I was wondering, is there a best way to pop balloons? I've been playing for ages (got my 500 hour badge!) and have popped every balloon I've seen, and I've gotten the golden slingshot, but I've only got the bronze badge for balloons. 

Any tips?


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 28, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I'm trying to get at least silver in everything (I hate the Island Medals one most of all...) I was wondering, is there a best way to pop balloons? I've been playing for ages (got my 500 hour badge!) and have popped every balloon I've seen, and I've gotten the golden slingshot, but I've only got the bronze badge for balloons.
> 
> Any tips?



Here is what Chocofruit puts on the front page:



Chocofruit said:


> BALLOON SHOOTER BADGE : An easier way to get the Balloon Shooter Badge is when you see a ballon and you're only shooting it to get one count closer to getting the balloon badge, then try and shoot it over water, flowers, or tiles, in the middle of a 3x3 pattern, because then the present will disappear and you don't have to go and clean-up/pick-up/sell. Balloons usually float/appear by the far left or far right on the map, at these times XX:04, XX:14, XX:24, XX:34, XX:44, & XX:54.



This was one of those badges that there is no easy way out but to simply go after every single balloon. I don't think the balloon popping medal games count so don't do those for the balloon badge. 

Here is a guide that I referenced as well:
Balloon Master Badge guide


----------



## Muyho (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm trying to get the Silver Catalog badge, but jeez is it hard to know how many more items I need to pick up *-*


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 29, 2015)

Muyho said:


> I'm trying to get the Silver Catalog badge, but jeez is it hard to know how many more items I need to pick up *-*



I know what you mean! It took so long to get gold, and even gold is just I think 80% of the catalog. I'm still working on getting the full catalog. One thing that really helped me was this website: cataloging website. While it is inaccurate in some parts and doesn't include everything in the game, it is a really good way to organize what you already have and see what you don't have. It makes it easier for people to reference and trade with you too. There are also other guides that offer checklists I think. Good luck with the cataloging! It's a long process but it's so worth it and you learn lots of trading stuff.


----------



## thecheese103 (Dec 29, 2015)

How have I never noticed this thread? Oh well, no time like the present.

Here are my current badges! http://i.imgur.com/wmyCGB8.jpg

I'm really really close to the Island Medals one, like, I think I'm at 4200 medals and I know I've spent quite a few... so hopefully my next trip or two there will turn something up. Visitors/Hosting will be taking a long time, that and Dreamer will definitely require some friends/people in the community to sit down and grind with. Catalog should happen any day now too, we'll see. No idea what my progress on the Fish/Bugs/Seafood ones are, but Bugs will no doubt get bumped up quite a fair bit if I use the Island more for moneymaking. Oh, and Weeding! My friends that don't play as often anymore tend to help me, when their build up a fair bit  The day I get everything golden will be a happy one indeed. I'm sure there are a few complete badge sets somewhere in this thread, I'll have a look now!


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow, you're really close! I'm not even remotely close and I've had the same town for two years now. Ha.


----------



## thecheese103 (Dec 29, 2015)

I've had this file since I got the game, which I believe was just a few days after it came out? Sunday of? Can't remember. I really wanna say I've gotten the Catalog badge after a recent buying session but my town has been snowing for days, ugh. Phineas is having time off.

And keep at it! when I actually wanna go serious for a badge, I set a little time aside every day, after I've done my regular fun stuff/stuff with friends. Gonna be doing it for Dreamer soon, I'll see if that helps me or if I'll have to go for the long grind.


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 29, 2015)

I just gotta say that, I got really happy when I got here and checked! All these new posts!  Fantastic to see!


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 29, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Here is what Chocofruit puts on the front page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, that's great 

If anyone needs their weeding badge, I've started a thread here.


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 29, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Thank you, that's great
> 
> If anyone needs their weeding badge, I've started a thread here.



That's a really good idea for a thread! Seems like you got some traffic on there! Clearly, people seem like they wanted a thread like this.  Awesome idea!


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Thank you, that's great
> 
> If anyone needs their weeding badge, I've started a thread here.



The silver balloons only count as one.  After I got the silver badge I kept track of the balloons.  Every time I hit a silver balloon I put one in the regular balloon total and one in the silver total.  Mr. Badge Guy appeared when those two totals were added together.  He didn't give the player the balloon badge.  She received a different one.

The best time to look for them is on a clear day.  Morning or afternoon is better.  They are very easy to see.
Just before the 4 mark or a little after pinged me.  After I was done talking a balloon was across the bridge or I could hear one.
Next to the cliff don't take off right away if you don't see one.  It can take a little bit to make the noise and than show up.  
I left to earlier and when I came back the balloon was coming from that area.  Sometimes they like to blend in with the trees.

If you do everyday things and help the villager the balloons show up more often or can be very easy to find.  If you just run around at the 4 mark they are harder to find.  Player 2 got 3 balloons in a row and it slowed down for awhile.  Save/quit and started back up again to get the balloons to appear.  Winter make the balloons hard to see.


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Picture of all three players badges are on Miiverse.  User name is Stitch 2.


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have quite a lot of badges. I don't have the stalk market one because I never buy turnips because I forgot to sell them.... Maybe I'll start working on that one.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Guest town mayor got a surprise silver streetpass badge.  When I started both the guest town/main town shared a 3DS so I wasn't sure what number the guest town was at.


----------



## BaileyEloise (Jan 2, 2016)

The one I'll probably never get is the turnip one. I never play the stalk market and I've had my game for over a year. I want to but I always get afraid of loosing money.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 2, 2016)

BaileyEloise said:


> The one I'll probably never get is the turnip one. I never play the stalk market and I've had my game for over a year. I want to but I always get afraid of loosing money.



You could find someone with high prices, ask them if you can come over and then buy them, that way you only buy them when you're sure you will make profit. Also as a tip, buy the turnips with a side character, if the one that sells them isn't the one the bought them then the buying price will not be deducted making it easier to reach the amount needed for the badges.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 3, 2016)

cfs317 said:


> I have quite a lot of badges. I don't have the stalk market one because I never buy turnips because I forgot to sell them.... Maybe I'll start working on that one.



Yeah, the turnip badge has always been kind of tedious, atleast I think so. Because first you gotta buy some turnips then you gotta transport them to some other place, possibly your closet, so you're just walking back and forth, back and forth getting turnips into your cloest. Then when you finally put them all in there you gotta either wait for a good pricein your own town and take a chance, or start searching online for good prices, which is also taking a chance. Now when you finally got the price you're looking for, now comes the same tedious process as before,time to go back and forth, transporting more turnips. Then when you're finally done, you're still not done, because now you gotta transfer all the money to the bank.

That darn badge, 2tedious4me. I also still don't have the turnip badge even though I've had my town old town for 2 and a half years.

Well good luck gathering those badges.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Guest town mayor got a surprise silver streetpass badge.  When I started both the guest town/main town shared a 3DS so I wasn't sure what number the guest town was at.




Nice! That must've been a nice surprise! Since the streetpass badge is considered the hardest badge to get.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BaileyEloise said:


> The one I'll probably never get is the turnip one. I never play the stalk market and I've had my game for over a year. I want to but I always get afraid of loosing money.



Yeah, just commented about the turnip badge, about how tedious/hard it is. And also that's the same reason I didn't do it on my old town, atleast that much, I was too afraid of loosing my money, mostly because I gathered it ALL through bug hunting an selling here, atleast on my old town. But in the end, I just started to take a chance, and in the end it worked out for me.


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 4, 2016)

Love them and hate them. Love the challenge, but some are just so crazy high that it's going to take decades on your own, only speeding it up with multiple game copies, or friends!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh! Haven't seen this thread in a while!

I've just restarted my town for the 1/1 reset, so I don't have any badges at the moment . I'm trying to write at least 1 letter every day, so I should get the letter writing badge after a while. I may start working on my catalog soon, once I have a fair amount of bells. As for the rest, they're just going to happen with time.

The hardest to earn for me is definitely gonna be the Streetpass badge. Even though I live in a fairly busy area (and a short drive away from 3 cities), 5000 or whatever it is is a lot of people to Streetpass!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 6, 2016)

After a bunch of trades, I finally got the space traveler (gold traveling) badge!! Hopefully I can get people to trade with me in my own town so that I can get the hosting one.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 6, 2016)

got the bronze time played badge in my second town earlier today ^^


----------



## Lumira (Jan 6, 2016)

The only badge I have reached to the golden status is the Happy Homer one. Many of my others are at silver, so I'm getting there. ^^
I'm not really aiming for any specific badge; I'm happy with whatever badge I earn. I haven't seen Phineas for a few weeks though..


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I was mostly filled out before I reset, but now I've got a couple of badges to my name. I can't say I'm all that excited about getting them, though; I'd rather Phineas stays out of my town. He strikes me as kind of creepy, given that he talks to me like I'm a toddler all the time. Kinda wish he'd just hang out on Main Street and we could visit whenever we wanted to see if we'd earned something new.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Just got the Ms. Sandman gold dream badge! Ironically, I hate the dream suite even though I do dream interpretations. I'm so happy to not have to go there ever again!


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 10, 2016)

FelicityShadow said:


> Just got the Ms. Sandman gold dream badge! Ironically, I hate the dream suite even though I do dream interpretations. I'm so happy to not have to go there ever again!



Nice! xD Must've been though, 500 times. You must feel relieved to finally not go there again! xD


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 10, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice! xD Must've been though, 500 times. You must feel relieved to finally not go there again! xD



Yes, it was tough! It's harder when you have a deadline since you can't use the dream suite without a wifi that supports Nintendo products. I'm going to hopefully attempt the around 3k of fish and bugs for those gold badges. Wish me luck.


----------



## WillDanceForBells (Jan 10, 2016)

How is everyone managing to get the streetpass badges? I live a little remotely and I honestly have no idea how I'm going to manage it, short of going to some kind of convention or something...

I'm a bit of a completionist, so this is weighing heavier on my mind than it should be


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 10, 2016)

WillDanceForBells said:


> How is everyone managing to get the streetpass badges? I live a little remotely and I honestly have no idea how I'm going to manage it, short of going to some kind of convention or something...
> 
> I'm a bit of a completionist, so this is weighing heavier on my mind than it should be



I was able to get the badges by streetpassing my other 3DS.  Got the NEW one for my birthday this year.
I would have more tags if I didn't mess up and open the wrong ACNL game.  A lot of the time my guest town game got opened first and stole the tag from my main town.

Do you have a friend that plays ACNL?  You could tag them everyday.  Just open both your games and than put the 3DS on top of the other one.  The tag should happen quickly.
Try the gaming stores to see if you can tag players.  A lot of employees play ACNL and have the game on while they work.
Some do the at Wifi home thing.   Not sure how it works but they get tags all the time.  Some are ACNL.


----------



## picturescrazy (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't pay attention to them, so it's always a surprise when I get one


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 11, 2016)

Town Reality mayor received her silver fish amount caught badge last night.  For this player I've been catching some bugs and switching to fishing.  Trying to get equal amounts.  Dung beetle is the last bug for all 3 players in Reality.   12 more days to go.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2016)

After, what, like 3 years? I finally got Villager of Honor for playing for 500 hours!
Looks like I only need 2 more badges, then I will go for all gold.

I have:
4 - Gold
6 - Silver
12 - Bronze


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 17, 2016)

Mayor Queenbee received her gold diving amount badge.
One more day for snow.


----------



## Venn (Jan 17, 2016)

I have received my first badge for the Diving badges, Seafood Maniac.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah Mr. Badge Guy was at the fishing tournament.  He gave all 3 players their gold bug collection badge.


----------



## Locket (Jan 19, 2016)

I have 7 bagdes (including silver)

Skilled diver (Bronze)
Seafood encyclopidia, spent forever getting it to 80% (Silver)
Bell saver (Silver)
HHA (Bronze)
Village representative (Bronze)


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Guys, I'm becoming more and more absent from this thread. If anyone wants to take over *this* thread (Become something like a moderator on the thread) or want to just create a new thread in your own way. Then just PM me, and I'll do something. 

If anyone wants to become a moderator in this thread, they need to be prominent user on the forums, and like to work with badges. Also have frequesnt posts on this thread. 

The way someone will become a moderator on this thread is simply, I'ls write it on the frontpage, nothing like colour of your name changing, just a simple sentence saying "*xX_clich?_Xx is moderator on this thread*" I'm thinking several users could be moderators on the thread.

Thanks everyone who posted in the thread thus far!


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> Mayor Queenbee received her gold diving amount badge.
> One more day for snow.



Nice. That one is always tedious! xD Atleast for me, because each creature just takes longer to catch and stuff, but I do like that you only have to catch 1000 of them instead of 5000! 
So, awesome feat getting that badge!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 30, 2016)

Why is the expert player badge ranked so high? You can literally get that one by doing nothing except starting the game up and leaving it running for a really long time.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Why is the expert player badge ranked so high? You can literally get that one by doing nothing except starting the game up and leaving it running for a really long time.



I know, but alot of people voted for it! xD I thought the same, but I guess most people find it hard to get.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I have 7 bagdes (including silver)
> 
> Skilled diver (Bronze)
> Seafood encyclopidia, spent forever getting it to 80% (Silver)
> ...



Nice, badges are fun to collect!  Good luck getting some more of those spectacular and shiny badges!

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Yeah Mr. Badge Guy was at the fishing tournament.  He gave all 3 players their gold bug collection badge.



Nice! Must've been awesome, getting 3 of the same badges for every player. Getting alot out of the way! Awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> I have received my first badge for the Diving badges, Seafood Maniac.



Nice! Getting the badges for the diving things always seemed tedious to me, so when you finally get the bagde it's always satisfying, but I guess it's satisfying to get every bagde! 

Well, good luck gathering badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 31, 2016)

In my Guest Town Sally the side player received her silver weeding badge.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 31, 2016)

Got bronze K.K., weeding and gold saving up today, good day.


----------



## galacticmoss (Feb 2, 2016)

Regarding the turnip badges, this might be a silly question, but does anyone know whether time traveling with another character will still rot turnips? For example, if I buy turnips with a side character, save and quit, and then select my mayor character before changing the time will the turnips I bought with the side character still rot?


----------



## MillySoSilly (Feb 2, 2016)

fussynarwhal said:


> Regarding the turnip badges, this might be a silly question, but does anyone know whether time traveling with another character will still rot turnips? For example, if I buy turnips with a side character, save and quit, and then select my mayor character before changing the time will the turnips I bought with the side character still rot?



The only thing that rots turnips is TTing backwards. You can TT forward though.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 17, 2016)

Sarah the side player in my guest town received bronze travel and bronze/silver gardening badge.
Used the planting items on your own island tip that someone posted.   The diving/ beetle hunter badge will get you a lot of fruit in 5 minutes.  Just dug holes all over my island when I returned and planted the fruit.  Dug them up and repeated until it was done.
Dug hole next to each other and did three lines.  The player was able to plant 2 to 4 fruit without closing the inventory to move her. 

It went quickly and I didn't have to mess up my town.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 18, 2016)

Sarah completed her gold gardening badge.  The dead trees were on the island when I arrived.  Dug them up and than went on the tour to get fruit.  The holes were still there and it went fast.

Two more players to go.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2016)

my sister made a character in my second town and i gave her a lot of money to help her pay off her loan. she got the bronze money saving badge, lol


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 1, 2016)

Two side players in lazytown completed their silver/gold gardening badges.
Mayor in lazytown completed her gold medal tour badge.
Mayor in Reality completed her silver visiting badge.

Right now I'm tagging my 3 towns twice a day and hope to have the gold badge done for my main town mayor in 5 months.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Side player Sally in my guest town received her Bronze furniture and tour badges.


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

Please sticky this

My badges are awful so resolution time: by April Fool's Day have some good badges


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 5, 2016)

My badge collection is awful, my encyclopedias are not very complete, and my only gold badge is the HHA one :/ working on it though


----------



## Miii (Mar 5, 2016)

I finally caught one of every bug, I have two fish and one sea creature left to catch  I also got the gold medalist badge and the balloon popping badge recently!


----------



## Wildroses (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks to a workplace which insists on three compulsory weeks off over Christmas and having to take a week and a half off while my mother had surgery so I could take care of my brother, I've had an awful lot of free time lately and have been putting it to good use. My efforts bore fruit this week. I now have the gold diving badge, gold diving encyclopedia badge and the gold HHA badge which was such a pain in the neck. I was hoping once I quit the Antique challenge I'd be over, but no. It took several days to nudge me over 150000. 

The next three in my sights are the gold island medals badge, gold saving badge and gold turnip badge. I'm dreading the turnip one as I don't have access to wireless internet, so I can't visit other people's towns. It'll all have to be in my town, groan. The gold island may take a while as I only do the Elite Scavanger tour. It has easily the most amount of medals in the least amount of time. But I'm visiting every day to check for silver axes, so I'll always be aware when they are running.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm working towards getting my HHA badge in my first town. Oddly enough I got the gold HHA badge in my 2nd town without even trying. I had just put the entire Pave set in one room and one or two mermaid furniture pieces in another - so if anyone's struggling to get this badge like I was, try putting the Pave set in your house! I'm assuming that's what gave me the badge.


----------



## Verotten (Mar 6, 2016)

I like the badges, they excite my inner completionist.







Still making progress on the critter catching, streetpass and visits/hosts. 

May make a concerted effort at the island coins and dreaming at some point.

Flipped tables over the weeds, spent about a year plucking wilted flowers for it everyday, no idea if they've counted. :L
Does anyone have first hand experience in pulling wilted flowers for the weed badge? 
As in they _only_ pulled wilted flowers before getting the badge, to be sure?


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 6, 2016)

Currently have:

Bronze Bug Catching
Bronze Bug Encyclopedia
Bronze Fish Encyclopedia
Bronze Diving Encyclopedia
Bronze Balloon Hunter
Bronze Island Medals
Silver Gardening
Bronze Bell Saver
Bronze Catalog
Silver HHA
Silver Helping Villagers
Bronze Letter Writer
Bronze Village Representative

I've only had this game for a couple of months so that's why I don't have many, but I do hope to get all the badges.  Unfortunately, I seriously doubt I will ever get any of the StreetPass badges, because in the two months I've had a 3DS, even though I take it with me whenever we go to the shopping center, I have not StreetPassed a single person.


----------



## Swirl (Mar 6, 2016)

I just started working on badges again--the last time I farmed was at least a year ago.

I have 8 badges left to gold:
Fishing Master (Bronze)
Bug Catching Master (Silver)
Master Diver (Silver)
Gold Badgeist (Silver)
Weeds Sniper (Silver)
Space Traveler (Bronze)
Goodwill Ambassador (Silver)
Esteemed Villager (Silver) <- I have no idea how I don't have this gold yet...


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 7, 2016)

Verotten said:


> I like the badges, they excite my inner completionist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone posted that they pulled 29 weeds and one wilted flower to get the prize from Leif while visiting their other town.
I've seen other post that wilted flowers count so I started pulling them while visiting my extra towns that grow weeds/fruit.
Sally got her silver badge awhile ago doing this.

In my Guest Town Sally the 4th player got her bronze helper badge.
The mayor there is working on her dreaming badge while watching TV.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 8, 2016)

In my main town Player 3 received her gold playtime badge.  All 3 players in town have completed that badge.
If I could I would have hugged him.  Now I can go back to rotating the 2 side players for the travel/ host badges.


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

These are the badges I'm missing:
Streetpass
Weeding

I'm one creature away from completing my diving encyclopedia. I have a few silver and a few gold badges but I mostly have bronze.


----------



## Wildroses (Mar 9, 2016)

I got my silver gardening badge today, which didn't surprise me much. I've been doing a lot of landscaping the past two weeks. I don't think all the bushes and saplings I've been saving up will get me to gold, but it doesn't worry me too much. The gardening badge is not one I plan to actively work on. I'm just going to let it come naturally from landscaping and replanting perfect apple trees when they die.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 10, 2016)

Guest town mayor received her silver dreaming badge.  Just need the gold dreaming, host and streetpass badge.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 11, 2016)

Mr. Badge Guy dropped by twice to give Sally the side player her silver diving/bug amount caught badges.


----------



## Miii (Mar 11, 2016)

Got the silver letter writing badge hooray


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 11, 2016)

Those badges sure are tough, but the Streetpass one is a whole 'nother level.

I think 100 Streetpasses for gold would have been more reasonable but where you live and travel has a serious impact on the number of Streetpasses you get. Perhaps Nintendo had in mind that you would Streetpass all your New Leaf chums each day and get the badge in a year or so but that just doesn't really work.


----------



## Wildroses (Mar 11, 2016)

My theory about the unreasonable Streetpass badge is that Nintendo thought every single country in the world was like Japan: a huge population in a tiny amount of land, with so many people taking the train they actually employ people to push them inside. The only way I'm getting the streetpass badges is if I buy a second DS.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 11, 2016)

Wildroses said:


> My theory about the unreasonable Streetpass badge is that Nintendo thought every single country in the world was like Japan: a huge population in a tiny amount of land, with so many people taking the train they actually employ people to push them inside. The only way I'm getting the streetpass badges is if I buy a second DS.



Yes getting the extra 3DS from my children helped me get the silver badge.  I stopped taking my 3DS out after I just tagged myself or got a tag from another game.  It wasn't worth it.  I wished I knew how the streetpass tag counted earlier in the game.  I didn't know it was the players house in the showcase that counted or the first ACNL town opened got the tag.  I lost a lot to my spare town in the first year.  Opened that one first.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 12, 2016)

Someone help me get back into ACNL I have a new town I have like never played and my old town is gone and I can't get into it


----------



## Miii (Mar 15, 2016)

I caught everything and got the 3 badges for filling out my encyclopedias :'D


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 15, 2016)

Right now I'm working mostly on getting the gold dream badge and on getting the silver badges of catching a certain amount of bugs and fish. I've been keeping track of the dreams (only 30 more to go).


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 26, 2016)

Guest town side player Sally receiver her bronze balloon badge last night.  She also found the golden slingshot.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 28, 2016)

Guest town side player Sally received her silver refurbished, helper and medal badge last night.


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 28, 2016)

For people complaining that streetpass badge is hard, you need to think it was developed thinking mostly in the country of origin of the game (Japan). Most people here own a 3ds than a ps4 or other consoles (specially kids, you see them everywhere with a 3ds) so is really easy to get streetpass.
Living in a medium/small city of 200k people, I can get 20 streetpass a day easily on a single trip to a regular mall I have 10min from my house.


----------



## Swirl (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah.  That badge is actually really easy with Homepass, thankfully.

I finally got all silver.  6 silver left to turn into gold.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 31, 2016)

Sally received her silver fish amount caught badge.


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorscha received the silver medalist badge after earning only 8 medals at the island. She must have been really close before. I've been grinding for badges lately so hopefully I'll get more silver and gold ones soon.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Sally received her gold bug amount caught badge.  Time to go fishing/diving.


----------



## Xylia (Apr 4, 2016)

Working on visiting 100 towns to get the visitor badge


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 8, 2016)

Sally received her silver traveling badge.  I was happy to see him and wished it was the balloon badge.  It will be June in 2 days in my Guest town.  Balloon popping and tarantula can cause trouble.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 23, 2016)

Last night Sally listened to 50 songs and got her bronze/silver K.K. Slider Badge.  Bonus found his picture in the mailbox after the concert.


----------



## evi (Apr 23, 2016)

I didn't know the weed badge is hard, it's easy to get if u haven't played for a month (or TT) without the beautiful town ordinance


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 26, 2016)

Sally received her gold fish amount caught badge.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 26, 2016)

Recently i received gold fish badge from Phineas. tbh i will never get streetpass gold badge


----------



## Miii (Apr 26, 2016)

I finally got the gold letter writing badge on my mayor  And I only have 3 bronze badges left


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm 1 visit away from the silver hosting badge, so close.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 4, 2016)

Last night Sally received her gold weeding and gold refurbished badges.  The weeding one was a nice surprise.  I thought I had 1K more to go.


----------



## Katie1313 (May 4, 2016)

I have every badge but the turnip badge ;____; Gonna try for it all at once on Sunday. Hopefully I won't for get that I can't TT...


----------



## stitchmaker (May 13, 2016)

Last night the guest town mayor received her gold hosting badge.  Just need the gold dream and streetpass to complete her collection.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 13, 2016)

I have the gold fish-catalog-thing badge  I was very determined. First time ever catching all fish


----------



## stitchmaker (May 19, 2016)

Extra player Sally in my guest town received her gold amount diving and silver writing badge yesterday.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 19, 2016)

recently got the bronze dreamer badge


----------



## stitchmaker (May 21, 2016)

Last night Town Reality mayor received her silver streetpass badge.  At the time I was just tagging the town on the same day and forgot to change the date back one day.  Tagging myself for 6 weeks gave more items at retail.  Wished they were perfect fruit.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

I just received 3 badges today don't remember all of them though.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 29, 2016)

It was badge day in my guest town for my extra players.
Sally receiver her gold letter writing badge.
Sarah received her bronze amount caught and K.K. Slider badges
Susan received her bronze helper badge and silver playtime badge.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 31, 2016)

Sarah got the bronze redone and medal badge last night.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 3, 2016)

Finally got the gold diving badge tonight.  Next up:  gold bug catching badge?  I like to think I'm closer to 5000 than to 2000 but I have no clue.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 7, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Finally got the gold diving badge tonight.  Next up:  gold bug catching badge?  I like to think I'm closer to 5000 than to 2000 but I have no clue.



Well, I just got it.  It may have only been 5000 bugs but it sure felt like 5 million.  I'm dreading the fishing badge now. :\


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 27, 2016)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*

I'm back, after almost a year of being away, I'm back here. I probably will get back into animal crossing too, but I'd like to see this tread re-surface after all this time!

Looking forward to seeing your badges, posts and input! 

                               -Long lost, *Chocofruit*


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome back Chocofruit.
I was posting for awhile but the page was harder to find.
Main town mayor and Guest town mayor received their Gold Streetpass badges.  Their collections are now complete.
2nd main town player received her silver/bronze streetpass badge.
Sally from the guest town received her bronze streetpass badge.
Sarah from the guest town has been busy.  Got the silver balloon, fish amount caught, silver helper, K.K. Slider, Playtime and Diving.  Got Gold bug amount and furniture redone badge.   300 more weeds for gold.  All 3 extra players completed their gold letter writing badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 27, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> Welcome back Chocofruit.
> I was posting for awhile but the page was harder to find.
> Main town mayor and Guest town mayor received their Gold Streetpass badges.  Their collections are now complete.
> 2nd main town player received her silver/bronze streetpass badge.
> ...



Awesome to get a reply so fast! I remember you where the most active poster, and I checked on here a few months ago, and saw you kept the thread up, which was awesome!

It's great to how far you've come from since you first started! And it's amazing how many bagdes you've gathered! You got probably the best collection out there!!

Keep up the great work mate!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 28, 2016)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## namiieco (Aug 28, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> I'm back, after almost a year of being away, I'm back here. I probably will get back into animal crossing too, but I'd like to see this tread re-surface after all this time!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your badges, posts and input!
> 
> -Long lost, *Chocofruit*



aaa amazing, welcome back!


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Utarara said:


> aaa amazing, welcome back!



Thank you!


----------



## Inka (Aug 28, 2016)

I was wondering where this thread is


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Inka said:


> I was wondering where this thread is



Good to hear this thread has been needed! Gives me more ambition to keep it going!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 28, 2016)

yess just got the weeds sniper badge finally lmao


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Utarara said:


> yess just got the weeds sniper badge finally lmao



Nice! That's the gold bagde! Awesome dude, & god luck getting some more of those fantastique badges!


----------



## Miii (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm still 3 badges away from having them all on my mayor, but I've earned a few new badges on my side characters :3 I'm working on getting the gold gardening badge for all my characters right now.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Miii said:


> I'm still 3 badges away from having them all on my mayor, but I've earned a few new badges on my side characters :3 I'm working on getting the gold gardening badge for all my characters right now.



Nice, that's a great accomplishment! And good luck getting those gardening badge!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 28, 2016)

Congrats everyone.

Last night Sarah pulled her last 300 weeds and got the gold weeding badge.   Now it's Susan turn and than I'll move on to the next town.   Sarah is slowly amount fishing and dreaming for badges.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 29, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> Congrats everyone.
> 
> Last night Sarah pulled her last 300 weeds and got the gold weeding badge.   Now it's Susan turn and than I'll move on to the next town.   Sarah is slowly amount fishing and dreaming for badges.



Nice! Quick question, how many characters do you have left to finish badge collections/How many badges pages have you finished (? out of ?)

Anyways, Good luck collecting those tasty badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice! Quick question, how many characters do you have left to finish badge collections/How many badges pages have you finished (? out of ?)
> 
> Anyways, Good luck collecting those tasty badges!



2 out of 14 players have all the badges.
14 players that still need badges and might be adding 3 more players to the list.
In my main town 2 extra players need silver/gold host/travel.  Player 2 need the gold streetpass badge and Player 3 needs all the streetpass badges.   Found the host/travel badge was boring when I just spammed it.  After ten visits doing it by myself I got bored and it takes along time to do just 10 visits.   Stopped and now just visit or open the gates when one of my towns needs something or a villager requests a petition.  It's going to take along time. 

2 of my extra players in my guest town have most of the pages filled in with bronze, silver or gold.  Plan to just do silver streetpass and than switch players so all can get silver.  It's only 300 tags for silver.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> 2 out of 14 players have all the badges.
> 14 players that still need badges and might be adding 3 more players to the list.
> In my main town 2 extra players need silver/gold host/travel.  Player 2 need the gold streetpass badge and Player 3 needs all the streetpass badges.   Found the host/travel badge was boring when I just spammed it.  After ten visits doing it by myself I got bored and it takes along time to do just 10 visits.   Stopped and now just visit or open the gates when one of my towns needs something or a villager requests a petition.  It's going to take along time.
> 
> 2 of my extra players in my guest town have most of the pages filled in with bronze, silver or gold.  Plan to just do silver streetpass and than switch players so all can get silver.  It's only 300 tags for silver.




Nice dude!  
And there should be some way to make the host/visitor badge fast and easy to get, I'll try and go search for something.

When you streetpass do you get streetpasses in the city or just by yourself with your 3Ds's?
I've been wondering, alot of people have a hard time with that badge xD


----------



## AlienLiaru (Aug 30, 2016)

I've restarted my town for the 3rd time recently, and I want to try to achieve all the badges this time.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2016)

AlienLiaru said:


> I've restarted my town for the 3rd time recently, and I want to try to achieve all the badges this time.



Nice, hope to see you update here from time to time 
Anyways good luck getting those badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice dude!
> And there should be some way to make the host/visitor badge fast and easy to get, I'll try and go search for something.
> 
> When you streetpass do you get streetpasses in the city or just by yourself with your 3Ds's?
> I've been wondering, alot of people have a hard time with that badge xD



I stopped taking the 3DS out when I just got tags from myself.   I made a goal to get the streetpass badge done this summer.  Started tagging all three 3DS twice a day.  Three months ago I went up to the showcase to get the prizes from my two mayor and found a another player standing there.  No gift and the player wasn't in the miiplaza.  The next day the same player tagged me twice and gave the mayor a gift but wasn't in the miiplaza.  Found out that once you get a gift it counts as a tagged.

The same person has been tagging me twice each day and the 3DS haven't left the house.  It must be a neighbour that plays ACNL or someone that has homepass set up in their house.  The main 3DS gets 6 tags a day and bonus retail item.


Sarah received her Bronze dreaming badge last night.


----------



## Pikkachao (Aug 31, 2016)

this is my third play through but this is the most badges i've ever gotten, so i'm excited!  next con i'm hoping to get the street pass gold badge, but for now i'm just bringing it to school with me  once i finish decorating my town gonna focus on finishing up the badges! 




how is your progress coming along?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 31, 2016)

don't know if this is the place to post this but like anyone got a weed infested town that I could come and pull weeds from for the sake of badges. my cycle town is full but I can't go there with my main and it suckss.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 2, 2016)

Pikkachao said:


> this is my third play through but this is the most badges i've ever gotten, so i'm excited!  next con i'm hoping to get the street pass gold badge, but for now i'm just bringing it to school with me  once i finish decorating my town gonna focus on finishing up the badges!
> 
> View attachment 182345
> 
> how is your progress coming along?



Nice! Those are alot of badges for being you third playthrough! And good plan, I kind of get mixed up in finishing my town and getting badges, so it's turns into a messs after a while xD

Anyways good luck getting the badges that are left! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



creamyy said:


> don't know if this is the place to post this but like anyone got a weed infested town that I could come and pull weeds from for the sake of badges. my cycle town is full but I can't go there with my main and it suckss.



I think this is a good place to ask!  I remember a user on here writing about making a weeding thread, where people could post and stuff, and people who cycled could post if anyone wanted to come. 

I'll try and look through here and see if I find it


----------



## Inka (Sep 2, 2016)

After a year I finally got Weed Hunter today... Just 4,500 more weeds for the gold


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 3, 2016)

Inka said:


> After a year I finally got Weed Hunter today... Just 4,500 more weeds for the gold



Nice, now *only* 4,500 more weeds xD Holy moly! 

Good luck!


----------



## Inka (Sep 3, 2016)

If it took me a whole year to get 500... Only 9 more years 
I really hope UK will aslo have ACNL in selects so I can get ine copy for cheap for cycling (all the weeds! *_*) and help with badges


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Inka said:


> If it took me a whole year to get 500... Only 9 more years
> I really hope UK will aslo have ACNL in selects so I can get ine copy for cheap for cycling (all the weeds! *_*) and help with badges



xDD, but hey, you could always ask some people with cycling towns, if you could just come by really quickly and weed. That's a fast way to get the badge, or atleast kind of fast.

Anyways good luck getting those tasty badges!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2016)

I currently have only the bronze Fish Maniac badge, but I'm going to work on them!


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I currently have only the bronze Fish Maniac badge, but I'm going to work on them!



Well nice! Everyone starts somewhere  I got only one thing to say!
Good luck getting bagdes!

Also I got some tips on how to get certain bagdes on the main page if you're interested!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Well nice! Everyone starts somewhere  I got only one thing to say!
> Good luck getting bagdes!
> 
> Also I got some tips on how to get certain bagdes on the main page if you're interested!



Will do, thanks a lot!


----------



## Inka (Sep 4, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> xDD, but hey, you could always ask some people with cycling towns, if you could just come by really quickly and weed. That's a fast way to get the badge, or atleast kind of fast.
> 
> Anyways good luck getting those tasty badges!



Most of them have in rules "do not ask about weeding" and if they didn't and I pm'd them they said no, because they want their villagers 200% original and the linger the game is open, the more chance there is that villagers will swap clothes or catchphrases... Ech, sooner or later I'll get another copy anyway, so I'll just do it myself.


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Inka said:


> Most of them have in rules "do not ask about weeding" and if they didn't and I pm'd them they said no, because they want their villagers 200% original and the linger the game is open, the more chance there is that villagers will swap clothes or catchphrases... Ech, sooner or later I'll get another copy anyway, so I'll just do it myself.



Hmmm, hadn't realized that! :/ Well, I guess there's only that way left, or maybe you could create at thread or something.

Well anyways, good luck getting bagdes!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Reopened Town Reality and the mayor received her silver letter writing badge.
Sarah in my guest town has 1,200 more fish for her gold badge.


----------



## Chicha (Sep 5, 2016)

Inka said:


> Most of them have in rules "do not ask about weeding" and if they didn't and I pm'd them they said no, because they want their villagers 200% original and the linger the game is open, the more chance there is that villagers will swap clothes or catchphrases... Ech, sooner or later I'll get another copy anyway, so I'll just do it myself.



I don't think villagers talk to each other when you have your gates open or people visiting iirc.

Anyway, I just got my bronze wedding badge. It's a shame we can't check how many times we weeded with Leif or something..


----------



## Inka (Sep 6, 2016)

Sirena, I have no idea if that happens or not, but that's the answers I got from people...


----------



## sylviabee (Sep 6, 2016)

I got my first badge today and it was for bug catching


----------



## Inka (Sep 7, 2016)

So I have few questions...
KK Slider badge - is there some amount of time that you have to spend in the LOL club every Saturday or can you jast go in and out straight away?
Turnip badge - do you have to make an actual profit, like buy turnips for eg 90 bells and sell them for 100 and only the 10 bells difference counts towards the badge or even if I buy for 90, but sell for 50 the bells that I got from the sale counts toward it?


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 7, 2016)

For the K.K. badge, you have to listen to him [x] amount of times, depending on the badge level you're after. So you're going to have to attend a K.K. show on 20 different Saturdays in order to get your first badge.

And yes to the second question. You have to make a profit in order to earn the badge.


----------



## Inka (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks x
But do I have to actually stay and listen or can I just go in and out and it counts?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

I haven't done too badly with badges, although I've given up on ever getting a street pass one, I got 4 while I was in hospital but that is all I've managed in a year.
Working on getting my gold weeding and balloon badge now. Still need the KK slider one and the one for refurbishing furniture as well. Recently got the gold cataloging badge which I was very pleased about


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

I restarted in June and I haven't played that frequently since but I still have a few badges, it's not that many but y'know. I'm going to start working harder to get badges, i've never really bothered with them in the past.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 8, 2016)

Inka said:


> Thanks x
> But do I have to actually stay and listen or can I just go in and out and it counts?



Like I said, you will have to listen to him 20, 50 and then 100 times for each badge. Simply seeing him does not count, you have to talk to him and the sit through the song every week.


----------



## Inka (Sep 9, 2016)

Blue Cup said:


> Like I said, you will have to listen to him 20, 50 and then 100 times for each badge. Simply seeing him does not count, you have to talk to him and the sit through the song every week.



Ah, I got you now! See, I didn't understand what you were saying, because I didn't know you can even talk to KK  I was coming to the Saturday shows and listen to his default music  and it's been a year now so I definitely "saw" him more than 20 times, so I started wondering why I don't have the badge yet... &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 9, 2016)

Inka said:


> Ah, I got you now! See, I didn't understand what you were saying, because I didn't know you can even talk to KK  I was coming to the Saturday shows and listen to his default music  and it's been a year now so I definitely "saw" him more than 20 times, so I started wondering why I don't have the badge yet... ��



For K.K. Slider picture fill your pocket full of items so he can't give you a song.  After 20 songs leave the club and go check your mailbox.  The picture should be there.  Once you have it you can remove all the items in your pocket.

For the turnip badge let an extra player buy all the turnips.  When it's time to sell let that player drop them.  Than send your mayor to pick them up.  The mayor gets all the bells since she never bought them.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 9, 2016)

There's no way I would ever risk my 3DS taking it outside, so that's the only badge I know I won't obtain (streetpass).


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> There's no way I would ever risk my 3DS taking it outside, so that's the only badge I know I won't obtain (streetpass).



You could always get a cheap/used 2DS or older 3DS and with two copies you could Streetpass yourself!

But as surveys here on TBT have shown, the Streetpass badge is the hardest!


----------
And just to clarify, if you sit and listen to a complete K.K. performance, it counts as one song. You could get all three badges in one Saturday night if you really wanted to. He gives the first song as an item when you first show up, but not after that in one night. Just keep sitting down and listen and you can get your K.K. badge quickly!


----------



## Inka (Sep 10, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> For K.K. Slider picture fill your pocket full of items so he can't give you a song.  After 20 songs leave the club and go check your mailbox.  The picture should be there.  Once you have it you can remove all the items in your pocket.
> 
> For the turnip badge let an extra player buy all the turnips.  When it's time to sell let that player drop them.  Than send your mayor to pick them up.  The mayor gets all the bells since she never bought them.


I read somewhere that for the picture you actually have to listen to him on separate 20 days? I'm just right now working on the silver one and already got the song today, once I'll TT to next Saturday I'll do what you said so I can be done with sitting there  awesome tip with the turnip badge, thanks!


So in other news, I got the brown KK badge two days ago (or was it yesterday?) and the silver Cyrus one today


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 10, 2016)

sylviabee said:


> I got my first badge today and it was for bug catching



Nice!  And good luck getting more badges!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 11, 2016)

I've got the picture for all my players using the filling up your pocket method.  K.K. Slider can't give you a song if your pockets are full.  I listened to 20 songs on one night and left the club.  The picture was waiting in my mail box. 

Ten players received the picture.  A few times I had to wait the next day for the picture to arrive.

If you request a song first and than fill your pocket up it wouldn't work.   One Saturday you'll have to miss getting a free song.
All the K.K. Slider badges can be done in 2 or 3 Saturday.  I usually watch TV or go online while my players request songs.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Mayor Queenbee received her silver balloon badge.  Stopped watching the clock and just hit them when I see them.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 15, 2016)

Sarah received her gold fish amount caught badge last night.  So happy that one is done.


----------



## Fitolink (Sep 15, 2016)

I finally got my master angler badge and my KK slider fanboy badge. Now for the master bug catcher badge and dive master badge!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

Great Samaritan yesterday!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Sep 16, 2016)

Working on the badges is so time consuming.But worth it. Im stuck on the visiting and hosting badge along with the dreaming one


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 16, 2016)

I have finally done some island tours. I got my bronze island medalist badge today


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm now at like 3 badges remaining. One of them is the street pass, I had pretty much given up on it but I took my ds to Starbucks the other day and managed to get 2 street passes. Hoping I will be able to at least get the bronze so I won't have a space missing. Just working on my refurbishing badge at the minute, finally achieved silver the other week, seems to have taken ages. And I got the ballon hunter gold one a few days ago too


----------



## theta (Sep 16, 2016)

I just saw the tip on getting the weeding badge and oommgggg that is such a good idea cos I barely ever get any weeds. I've played for like 600 hours and I'm only on the bronze badge for weeding xD

Does anyone know where I could find people looking for people to weed their towns/ which section of the forum I would post an offer in?

Thanks!


----------



## Inka (Sep 16, 2016)

Got the gold KK badge and silver balloon badge. I really don't like the balloon one, after you get the whole set then carrying the slingshot feels like a chore :/


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 17, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I'm now at like 3 badges remaining. One of them is the street pass, I had pretty much given up on it but I took my ds to Starbucks the other day and managed to get 2 street passes. Hoping I will be able to at least get the bronze so I won't have a space missing. Just working on my refurbishing badge at the minute, finally achieved silver the other week, seems to have taken ages. And I got the ballon hunter gold one a few days ago too



Nice! And that darn Streetpass abagde! xD It such an annoying badge, for most people anyways. And the refurbishing badge is one of the badgest that take longest to get. you need to have refurbished items for a combined 100 hours or so! Insane! 

Anyway good luck getting more of those tasty badges

- - - Post Merge - - -



Inka said:


> Got the gold KK badge and silver balloon badge. I really don't like the balloon one, after you get the whole set then carrying the slingshot feels like a chore :/



Nice! And yeah, I felt the same way about the slingshot It feels like such a chore just carrying it. I teither uses an inventory spot, or a mail spot. Both of which I need! x( Anyways Good luck getting the badge! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



theta said:


> I just saw the tip on getting the weeding badge and oommgggg that is such a good idea cos I barely ever get any weeds. I've played for like 600 hours and I'm only on the bronze badge for weeding xD
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find people looking for people to weed their towns/ which section of the forum I would post an offer in?
> 
> Thanks!



Np!  And I've recently found out that some, if not most, cycling towns don't allow weeding, but their might be some left! I suggest asking in either the AC:NL board or The Train Station board.
And then just hope for someone to post in the thread, or you could PM someone with a cycling town. Asking publically might start a wierd movement of "Hey can i also come by and weeeed? :33?" xD

Anyways, thanks for posting and good luck getting those awesome badges!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey everyone! I'd really like to thank you for 30k views on this thread, and the most astounding to me, a whole 700 replies and posts!!

Thank everyone, and happy badge hunting! ​


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 17, 2016)

Today, I received two badges! One for catching all the diving sea creatures, and one for a 50% finished catalog!


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 18, 2016)

Last night Mayor Queenbee received her Gold letter writing badge.  I was hoping for the gold streetpass badge.
It looks like my other town took some of the tags from Queenbee town.  I opened Queenbee town first to clear the tags but the other town took it later.  The player from the other town showed up in my showcase.  Not happy that I lost the tags.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Last night Sarah received her silver travel badge.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Last night Sarah played a lot of elite scavenger hunt tours.  Came back and received the silver medal badge.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 22, 2016)

Today I got the bronze balloon popping badge. I've got a long way to go.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

Just got the gold island medals badge! yipee


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Last night Sarah received the Gold diving caught badge.
Hope to start on Susan soon.  Sarah and Sally have been working on the helper/playtime badges and hitting a balloon.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 25, 2016)

I got the bronze diving badge! 

I want to get at least the bronze badge for every type of badge but I know I won't be able to get the streetpass badge cause I live in an area where DS's aren't popular. :c 

Rip streetpass badge.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 26, 2016)

Finally got my customisation badge yesterday  admittedly I did use some time travel within the same day to try and get it all done. Was just taking such a long time and I haven't got the patience for it  just working on the street pass and balloon hunter now


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 1, 2016)

Mayor Queenbee finally received her Gold Streetpass Badge.  The tag count was 1054 from my other 2 3DS.  
The weather has been nice so I'm not sure why it took so long.  Happy that it's over.


----------



## Inka (Oct 1, 2016)

I got myself a second cartridge for cycling... so I'm weeding and weeding and then weeding some more... it feels like i pulled out 10000 weeds already and I'' nit even close to the silver badge...


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm working on catalog gold... I have maybe 500 items to go, combining all the clothes and furniture needed. It's taken forever.


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 1, 2016)

this is what i have so far, hoping to get at least bronze of every badge (looking at you street pass. i really doubt ill ever get 1000 people lol)


----------



## Inka (Oct 2, 2016)

I actually got the silver weeding few minutes ago  can't TT for more weeds right now as I'm holding a villager for someone to pick up so I'll be working on the host/traveler badges.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 3, 2016)

Last night Susan received the bronze redo and tour badges.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 6, 2016)

Last night Susan received the Silver Bug Amount Badge and got the golden slingshot.  Hoping for the bronze balloon badge soon.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 9, 2016)

I got the silver letter writing badge!


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 9, 2016)

yesterday, to my surprise, i got the bronze bug catching badge! i didnt think i'd already filled 50% of my encyclopedia.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 9, 2016)

It's so hard to get any of the weeding badges past bronze... u__u weeding isn't as in demand in ACNL because there's a fun event around it, and you can pay to remove weeds ingame


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Last night Susan received her Bronze balloon badge.  Need a bronze dream to fill in the missing one.  Not counting the streetpass because she the 4th player.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Last night Susan received the silver weeding badge.  3K more and lazytown players will be done.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 14, 2016)

I finally attained the Villager of Honor badge (played for 500 hours)! It's about time. I have over 1000 hours in this game now!


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 16, 2016)

Last night extra player Sally received her silver streetpass badge.  Extra player Sarah went up to the showcase to add her house.
Goal it to get Silver for the extra players and than I'm done tagging.

Got Disney Magical World 2 and we can streetpass other players every 6 hours.   With the new update for ACNL coming out I hope they will fix it to every 6 hours.  Every 8 hours is a long time.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 23, 2016)

Last night Susan received her silver helper badge


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 23, 2016)

Got 3 badges this weekend, all gold. 
Gold catalog, weeding badge, and island medal badge.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Becca617 said:


> Got 3 badges this weekend, all gold.
> Gold catalog, weeding badge, and island medal badge.



Congrats on 3 hard to get badges.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 26, 2016)

The last badge I got was gold catalog maniac. Been playing since 2013 and never thought I'd get it. 
Street pass badge will probably be my hardest one to get, I'm on bronze at the mo.


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2016)

i habe 2 3ds's and two towns so that helps me out.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 26, 2016)

angelkay said:


> The last badge I got was gold catalog maniac. Been playing since 2013 and never thought I'd get it.
> Street pass badge will probably be my hardest one to get, I'm on bronze at the mo.



Congrats on getting the gold catalog badge.  That one is a hard one.
With the new update more players should be carrying their 3DS around.


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 28, 2016)

Just got the 5000 fish caught badge! My badges are coming along good, I have 4 more left to complete.


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (Oct 28, 2016)

I feel like Im never going to get the KK slider badges. Not cause I do things most Saturday nights, but just cause I always forget that it is a Saturday. Also not a fan of TTing, so I guess Ill just set myself calendar reminders maybe? lol


----------



## creamyy (Oct 28, 2016)

PrincessPixiTheThird said:


> I feel like Im never going to get the KK slider badges. Not cause I do things most Saturday nights, but just cause I always forget that it is a Saturday. Also not a fan of TTing, so I guess Ill just set myself calendar reminders maybe? lol



You don't really have to time travel. Just whenever it is Saturday and you get a chance to play just watch K.K as many times as you'd like. I smashed out the first 20 shows in one night while watching Youtube videos. Thank god for multi tasking. I don't think I could get through the dream suite and k.k badges just by sitting there and grinding on them without going fully insane since they're easy to get but kind of a tedious task to get through.


----------

